# FiiO K7 Desktop DAC&Headphone AMP Discussion | XLR Balance | Dual THX AAA | Xmos | ...



## Kean FiiO

After the K3 and K5Pro went on the market, we received a lot of planning consultations about more advanced desktop DAC&AMP* K7*. Some people care about the performance of the amp, and others care about the extended capabilities of the product. Indeed, in these two aspects, there are still many improvements when upgrade K5Pro to K7. 
In order to make products that better meet your needs , we open the plan and look forward to your feedback.






_Note：This picture is only a layout of K7 interface, not the ID concept. _





Here are some features and configuration introductions： 
*1,K7 is not necessarily a flagship model 
2,Built-in dual THX AAA AMP architecture and balanced headphone interface. Higher power output than K5 Pro 
3,Xmos core, support 768k&DSD512 USB DAC and SPDIF input 
4,LDAC Bluetooth receiver&BLE app control for more audio settings 
5,AKM or ESS high performance audio DAC chip(TBD) *

For other specifications or features you want, please suggest to us.  You can also share your common use situation and your equipment.


----------



## MarkSubsonik

Oh wow. Regarding my needs _specifically_, this ticks all the boxes. Definitely interested to learn more.


----------



## rprodrigues

MarkSubsonik said:


> Oh wow. Regarding my needs _specifically_, this ticks all the boxes. Definitely interested to learn more.



Me too.


----------



## XERO1 (Mar 6, 2020)

One feature I would love to see would be to have the optical and coaxial inputs be individually selectable, which is a _really_ common feature that's found on just about all DACs.

And also maybe include a 3.5mm jack so that you don't need to use a 3.5mm-to-6.35mm adapter.


----------



## 1000ROUNDZ

Wow, was looking to buy the Monoprice THX 887 this Summer but if this is happening this year then I'll wait.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

A really good AKM DAC Chip would be great.

I'm a bit sad about too much ESS Hype.


----------



## dusty.ro

Those specs look really good. Would buy if this turns into a real product.


----------



## Kean FiiO

XERO1 said:


> One feature I would love to see would be to have the optical and coaxial inputs be individually selectable, which is a _really_ common feature that's found on just about all DACs.
> 
> And also maybe include a 3.5mm jack so that you don't need to use a 3.5mm-to-6.35mm adapter.


I just want to discuss the necessity of this switch, not that's difficult to achieve it.
K5Pro has a same design： Optical is automatically disconnected when coaxial is inserted.  I thought the customer just need two different interfaces（socket）, not two signals at the same time.


----------



## d m41n man

Wow! Count me in. I’m all for this, ticks all the boxes I need for an all-in-one desktop solution. Here’s just hoping Fiio will keep the pricing considerably low and on-par with the budget conscious. The reason why the Schiits, the SMSLs, the JDS Atom and the Toppings is that they’re bang-for-buck performance yet still very affordable and what sets them apart in the market is that they don’t change models often (usually 3-4 year product lifespan).


----------



## sensenonno

coming out this year?  Please answer this most important question.


----------



## Kean FiiO

sensenonno said:


> coming out this year?  Please answer this most important question.


This question is really important
We have already started the initial design, so we try our best to finish the project this year


----------



## crabdog

Ooh baby. Will be waiting in earnest for this one.


----------



## XERO1

Kean FiiO said:


> I just want to discuss the necessity of this switch, not that's difficult to achieve it.
> K5Pro has a same design： Optical is automatically disconnected when coaxial is inserted.  I thought the customer just need two different interfaces（socket）, not two signals at the same time.




In my set-up, I use a USB-to-SPDIF converter so I can use two separate DACs. DAC-1 is used only for my desktop speakers, DAC-2 is used for my headphone amp. I also have a CD player connected to DAC-2, so this means that the DAC needs to have at least two individually selectable SPDIF inputs for it to work in my system.

Plus, I can think of many other possible system senarios were having two individually selectable SPDIF inputs would be a desired (or even a nessassary feature) for a DAC to have.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Go further step ahead. Maybe a M15 desktop version.

Say add a balanced THX AAA amp and bigger storage: SD, 2.5 HDD or USB.


----------



## m8o

Really nice feature set!  I wish you well with it.

If someone uses the unbalanced analog input, what is the mechanism to make it balanced?  (Or is only 1/2 the balanced amp circuit utilized or a simple phase inverter opamp reversing the input?)  That is one thing I really like about the Mjolnir.  It uses a circlotron-style topology to balance an unbalanced input.


----------



## pnzr

Give me a phono pre-amp and I'll bite.


----------



## GamingDJ

I think a variable volume output from the DAC (which both AKM and ESS DACs current lineup support) for the pre-out would solidify the deal for me.


----------



## descloud

If these had a bass boost option like the K3, this would definitely be a must buy for me  please make it happen Fiio


----------



## godmax

An additional output switch (similar to the input switch) for the output ports (XLR/4.4mm/6.35mm) would be nice to have, so you don't have to unplug, when connected to different headphones in parallel.


----------



## escalibur

Swappable opamps?


----------



## Kean FiiO

m8o said:


> Really nice feature set!  I wish you well with it.
> 
> If someone uses the unbalanced analog input, what is the mechanism to make it balanced?  (Or is only 1/2 the balanced amp circuit utilized or a simple phase inverter opamp reversing the input?)  That is one thing I really like about the Mjolnir.  It uses a circlotron-style topology to balance an unbalanced input.


Even for single-ended inputs, our goal is to use the same circuit as balanced amplification.


----------



## Kean FiiO

escalibur said:


> Swappable opamps?


You know, THX AAA specifies the OP AMP model can't change


----------



## meowcs

All i want is USB type B port.


----------



## escalibur

Kean FiiO said:


> You know, THX AAA specifies the OP AMP model can't change


Ture. 

May we have a cheaper model with less connectors and in a smaller form factor?


----------



## rprodrigues

@Kean FiiO 

Do you already have a target MSRP?


----------



## jestercow

Another vote for AKM chips in this please <3
I can't wait to get one of these for my desk at work.


----------



## shuto77

Kean FiiO said:


> After the K3 and K5Pro went on the market, we received a lot of planning consultations about more advanced desktop DAC&AMP* K7*. Some people care about the performance of the amp, and others care about the extended capabilities of the product. Indeed, in these two aspects, there are still many improvements when upgrade K5Pro to K7.
> In order to make products that better meet your needs , we open the plan and look forward to your feedback.
> 
> 
> ...



It would be great to have two versions, one with and one without a dac. 

If that is not possible, it would be great to allow use of the internal dac with an external amp, or vice versa.


----------



## zworykin (Mar 9, 2020)

shuto77 said:


> If that is not possible, it would be great to allow use of the internal dac with an external amp, or vice versa.



The rendering above does in fact show both RCA and XLR outputs, so I think you're covered there.

I'd agree with the preference someone expressed above for USB-B input; seems pretty standard for a desktop product, as opposed to USB-C.

I'd also agree with the thought above that it would be nice to have a 3.5mm jack. I'm a big fan of avoiding the need for any adapters. Maybe it could go where the 4.4 is shown above, and the 4.4 could be moved over next to the XLR, keep the balanced stuff together? (And I suppose if we're in "daydreaming about no adapters" territory, maybe you could even squeeze in a 2.5 balanced over there as well!)


----------



## omegaorgun

@Kean FiiO will you consider getting power to a similar level as the 789? as I find the monoprice combo is a little low with 3120mw. 

Honestly if price and power is good you can have my money.


----------



## Imusicman

Dual AKM gets my vote. I would also like to a specific connection for Fiio DAPS such as the M11 Pro or M15 similar to one used on the Sony TA-ZHiES


----------



## Extorsivo

WOW! Looks imperssive!
I*'m very excited* !


----------



## mobbaddict

Add Google Cast & Airplay support and you have the ultimate all in one solution (why no headphone amp manufacturer supports these is beyond me).


----------



## jaaibananzu

Price? 300 - 400, 400 - 500?


----------



## elira

Relay based volume control would make it better than the other available options.


----------



## TiborM (Mar 9, 2020)

Kean FiiO said:


> This question is really important
> We have already started the initial design, so we try our best to finish the project this year



No need to rush. Make this rather perfect, than good only, higher end AKM 4497 or similar, proper clock and power amplification and it can be something


----------



## Chris Kaoss

elira said:


> Relay based volume control would make it better than the other available options.


Haha. 
The case has to been twice the size then, i think. ^^

Throw in whatever you can find on the bargain table. 

Something magical will happen, i guess. ^^


----------



## elira

Chris Kaoss said:


> Haha.
> The case has to been twice the size then, i think. ^^
> 
> Throw in whatever you can find on the bargain table.
> ...


You don't need that much space, take a look to Schiit Saga, it increases the board size but it doesn't double it. They could add a secondary board on top of the main one to save space. My main issue with current THX amps is that they use cheap volume pots without low enough gain settings, the only THX amp that ensures channel balance at all volumes is crazy expensive (Benchmark HPA4).


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Know the relay based volume control out of my R28 or the NFB 10.33.
OK. the space usage of the AGD's belongs to the power stage and on the R28 to the R2R dac.
Don't know another one till now. Thanks for the hint.


----------



## Magol79

A switch to select between fixed and variable output on the rca and xlr outputs.


----------



## citraian

Which THX AAA version/model will this use? I hope it's THXAAA-888. 
A version without the DAC will also be appreciated


----------



## someyoungguy

Well here I was looking around for a desktop DAC/amp solution... might just wait until this comes out.

I’d agree with the suggestions for a 3.5mm socket, means you can take your headphones/earphones from on the go and plug them straight into your home set up. I love it on my current amp, the Arcam rHead.

I would also vote for AKM too, if only based on the slightly vague idea that the THX amps can sound a bit too dry/clinical/analytical but I love the way FiiO has done the M11 Pro (haven’t heard the Q5S THX combo). So maybe the AKM DAC or FiiO’s implementations of them help avoid the too-analytical feeling. An AK4499 would certainly raise eyebrows, or AK4497.


----------



## Audioflac

How about not putting in a five or six year old chip like the AK4490 or 4493. If you're going to consider ESS then turn it into a beast with dual 9038Pro chips.  If SMSL can come up with a single chip dac/amp in the $300 ballpark this design shouldn't break the bank.  I'm not trying to be negative, just pragmatic but considering that it's a Fiio how about if you guys do something really crazy and make sure it works the way it's supposed to when you release it instead of releasing it with broken gapless playback, stuttering because of some limitation with the chip platform that you used or the variety of things that every other device required a FW update to fix which takes months to be released.


----------



## misteral201103

Audioflac said:


> I'm not trying to be negative....



Seems like you subscribe to "try not: do" school of thought.....

@FiiO  Can you give us an idea of possible pricing? (In RMB and USD if I may be so bold!)


----------



## Tex Irie

Dual AK4499 or Dual AK4497 would be the way to go for the DAC Chipset. Kudos to your Engineers @FiiO stellar work on the last few releases and listening to your customer base.


----------



## Kean FiiO

godmax said:


> An additional output switch (similar to the input switch) for the output ports (XLR/4.4mm/6.35mm) would be nice to have, so you don't have to unplug, when connected to different headphones in parallel.


Adding output switches will make the circuit more complicated, and additional switches will also affect the sound quality. 
So, I tend to judge the priority of the output port. For example, 4.4mm is the highest priority, followed by 6.35mm.
Of course, you can also set which output port has the highest priority through the app.


----------



## bland125

Looks all good to me. I would like some bass and treble tone controls (with a bypass mind you cause you know, tone controls are evil) to either give a kick to bass-anemic headphones or to calm down overly excited treble.


----------



## ayang02

1. USB Type-B input please. Despite the convenience of Type-C cables, I still find Type-B ports more durable, especially for desktop use.
2. More Output Power than amps like THX AAA 789/ SMSL SP200 / Monoprice THX AAA 887. That'll make me more likely to ditch my current Qutest + 789 combo =)


----------



## CrocodileDundee

From the connection side: Ethernet connector and Wifi will make it a killer. Much more so than Bluetooth reception. since this is a Desktop unit and we can use all frequency range from Qobus, Tidal and Roon.

Make it in black.


----------



## 8BitKid

I’d love to see a 2.5mm balanced output and a 3.5mm TRS output added to the front. Since many of your DAP’s have had 2.5mm it would be helpful to have it supported here as well so I can use my IEM’s at home and on the road.


----------



## bibit69

Cut out the DAC, make it simpler, smaller & cheaper.  Don't include 2.5mm.


----------



## someyoungguy

CrocodileDundee said:


> Make it in black


Actually I’d be happy to see something other than just black, guess they’ll never please us all


----------



## CrocodileDundee

cutting the DAC, will be just another THX copy cat. If Fio wants to stand out, add a nice DAC with Wifi/bluetooth and make it full balanced.

A simpler and cheaper version can be made with just the Amp. But an integrated solution is showing to be a big market for 2020/2021.


----------



## Currawong

8BitKid said:


> I’d love to see a 2.5mm balanced output and a 3.5mm TRS output added to the front. Since many of your DAP’s have had 2.5mm it would be helpful to have it supported here as well so I can use my IEM’s at home and on the road.



The ideal in the future is to get rid of old connectors, and have 4.4mm the primary balanced connector for headphones and IEMs. 2.5mm can easily be adapted to 4.4mm.



bibit69 said:


> Cut out the DAC, make it simpler, smaller & cheaper.  Don't include 2.5mm.



Maybe have a couple of different versions, such as an amp, and a DAC/amp?  I'd like to see the 4497 DAC in any version. I reckon that at least M11 Pro performance, sonically, would be good. It would obviously have more power. Maybe also have an optional high-quality power supply for it?


----------



## gLer

Dual AK4497 will set it apart from the THX crowd, or go left-field with a multibit chip like the BB1792. I agree with @Currawong - standardise on 4.4mm, but maybe add I2S and/or AES input so we can bypass USB altogether, or better yet...give it Ethernet and/or WiFi, which turns this into a pseudo-streamer and knocks every other similar solution off the table.


----------



## gto88

+1 on ak4499, 4.4mm phone out, and would like to see higher power on 600ohm can, like lake people (violectric)


----------



## nigel801

jaaibananzu said:


> Price? 300 - 400, 400 - 500?


If it's above 500 I am not buying SMSL is working on a similar one box solution.
I hope they kickstart it from crowdfunding

Another vote for Dual AKM4499 with minimum 2 Watts output  to satisfy every headphones in the stable


----------



## horatiu

Dual AK4499 and use all 4 channels of the chip, femto clock, and please, low output impedance, unlike M15.


----------



## Kean FiiO

[QUOTE =“ zworykin，帖子：15505536，成员：420049”]
上面的渲染图确实显示了RCA和XLR输出，因此我认为您已经在这里介绍了。

我同意上面提到的对USB-B输入的偏好；与USB-C相比，台式机产品似乎非常标准。

我也同意上面的想法，那就是拥有3.5毫米插孔会很好。我非常喜欢避免使用任何适配器。也许它可以走到上面显示的4.4的位置，并且可以将4.4移到XLR旁边，将平衡的东西放在一起？（而且我想，如果我们处于“没有适配器的白日梦”领域，也许您甚至还可以在那儿获得2.5的平衡！）
[/引用]


zworykin said:


> The rendering above does in fact show both RCA and XLR outputs, so I think you're covered there.
> 
> I'd agree with the preference someone expressed above for USB-B input; seems pretty standard for a desktop product, as opposed to USB-C.
> 
> I'd also agree with the thought above that it would be nice to have a 3.5mm jack. I'm a big fan of avoiding the need for any adapters. Maybe it could go where the 4.4 is shown above, and the 4.4 could be moved over next to the XLR, keep the balanced stuff together? (And I suppose if we're in "daydreaming about no adapters" territory, maybe you could even squeeze in a 2.5 balanced over there as well!)


Thank your advises
In fact, you already know the answer, we will have a complete interface to connect external DAC and external AMP  
For USB B or USB C, we should consider which one is more universal. Because their reliability is very good， and I will use the full pins USB C interface.
Is the 3.5mm earphones interface so important?  After all, connecting desktop devices are  headphones.



nigel801 said:


> Another vote for Dual AKM4499 with minimum 2 Watts output  to satisfy every headphones in the stable





citraian said:


> Which THX AAA version/model will this use? I hope it's THXAAA-888.
> A version without the DAC will also be appreciated


I am very excited to see everyone's positive feedback. I will pick some more common questions to explain：
1，Since the K7 is not a flagship one, the price will not be very high. So we are going to make K7 excellent first，and announce the price later
2，Even with THX AAA 789, we can achieve very high power, more than 3W, and the sound quality is very good also; so I prefer to THX AAA 789
3，We are evaluating the new ESS DAC， because it can support MQA , do you like MQA?
Share the photo of THX module we are testing


----------



## Wiljen

mobbaddict said:


> Add Google Cast & Airplay support and you have the ultimate all in one solution (why no headphone amp manufacturer supports these is beyond me).



probably because both have a per-unit licensing cost and if 90% of the buyers don't use it...  just added cost.


----------



## nigel801

Kean FiiO said:


> I am very excited to see everyone's positive feedback. I will pick some more common questions to explain：
> 1，Since the K7 is not a flagship one, the price will not be very high. So we are going to make K7 excellent first，and announce the price later
> 2，Even with THX AAA 789, we can achieve very high power, more than 3W, and the sound quality is very good also; so I prefer to THX AAA 789
> 3，We are evaluating the new ESS DAC， because it can support MQA , do you like MQA?
> Share the photo of THX module we are testing


MQA support will be highly appreciated.
Will this be first lunch on crowdfunding first?


----------



## Kean FiiO

nigel801 said:


> MQA support will be highly appreciated.
> Will this be first lunch on crowdfunding first?


I also choose between ESS and AKM4497. 
But ESS support（hardware）MQA rendering，which makes me very excited



Chris Kaoss said:


> Know the relay based volume control out of my R28 or the NFB 10.33.
> OK. the space usage of the AGD's belongs to the power stage and on the R28 to the R2R dac.
> Don't know another one till now. Thanks for the hint.


There are many ways to achieve more detailed volume adjustments, such as designing variable gain and using high-performance electronic volume chips.
For each gain, there is a different volume curve corresponding with it. Just as our K5pro， which has 3 level gain and NJW1195 for fine volume adjust.


----------



## Suppa92 (Mar 10, 2020)

Kean FiiO said:


> [QUOTE =“ zworykin，帖子：15505536，成员：420049”]
> 上面的渲染图确实显示了RCA和XLR输出，因此我认为您已经在这里介绍了。
> 
> 我同意上面提到的对USB-B输入的偏好；与USB-C相比，台式机产品似乎非常标准。
> ...


Agree with First Two points completely, except the Third.

I think MQA must be a feature in the "Flagship" models and keep K7 more affordable.
Already some manufactures does this (example: Topping D90 DAC), they provide Non-MQA version of the same device for lower price and MQA version for higher price.
I personally think MQA is not an extremely important feature among majority of us who shop affordable devices like K7.

Make a special version of K7 with MQA for higher price or move that sort of features(like Femto clocks,Dual Dac chips, &etc) to "Flagship" models.
And keep K7 affordable to fight the competition.

BTW, I also prefer AKM chips than ESS.


----------



## elira

I think MQA is a gimmick.


----------



## gto88

Kean FiiO said:


> [QUOTE =“ zworykin，帖子：15505536，成员：420049”]
> 上面的渲染图确实显示了RCA和XLR输出，因此我认为您已经在这里介绍了。
> 
> 我同意上面提到的对USB-B输入的偏好；与USB-C相比，台式机产品似乎非常标准。
> ...


I heard that 789 is not real full balanced design?


----------



## Suppa92

Another request.
Keep headphone output impedance lower than 1 Ohm.
Support to use High current drawing planar magnetic headphone which has very low impedance like 8 Ohms.
Many people who shops for budget DAC Amp combo like K7 may be interested in using K7 with Headphones like Verum 1 which rated at 8 Ohms.


----------



## Nisachar (Mar 10, 2020)

What were the odds ?
All of my external DAC+Amps have been from Fiio.

I had an e18 kunlun that just kind of died a little while ago and I replaced it with a Q Mark II and a K5 Pro.
The K5pro feeds edifier S350 DB powered speakers as well as Audeze LCD-X and a rather well worn Audio Technica ATH MSR7.

the Qmark II is reserved for the. Fiio F9 Pro IEMs for its 2.5” balanced output.

I am on the lookout for a new desktop DAC/AMP System that will replace the K5 Pro (which will go into another setup ) because I am getting the HD800s and looking for something that supports it as well my existent cans, iems and speakers....basically a high quality all in one for the desktop.
I was tempted to get the Monolith 124459 Desktop until a little google search for upcoming Fiio dacs landed me on this page....and wow... if Fiio can rival the monolith with a better price point..sign me up.


----------



## jerick70

This looks fantastic!  So you are saying there is going to be a TOTL version of this too?

A couple of additions I would like to see.....
1) LCD screen like the Cayin iDAC-6 MK2, and Oppo HA-1.  A touch screen would be cool too.
2) Remote control for the K7
3) USB media control in windows like Oppo HA-1.   So you can control your windows media app (JRiver, Tidal, Qobuz, Foobar, Audirvana, ect) via the K7 remote.
4) Galvanic isolated USB interface.  Hiss and usb noises sucks. 
5) More inputs and outputs to make this a true preamp, or a matching pre-amp to accompany this killer device.
6) I2S interface via an HDMI or Mini-HDMI port


----------



## Chris Kaoss

jerick70 said:


> This looks fantastic!  So you are saying there is going to be a TOTL version of this too?
> 
> A couple of additions I would like to see.....
> 1) LCD screen like the Cayin iDAC-6 MK2, and Oppo HA-1.  A touch screen would be cool too.
> ...


I agree with #2 and #4 for the K7 Pro.

The rest belongs to the upcoming TOTL  K 007 Ultra Pro HyperX.


----------



## XERO1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Maybe the K7 could be the world's first DAC-amp to use the just announced AKM AK4498EQ DAC chip and its companion AK4191EQ 64-bit delta-sigma modulator chip! 

https://www.akm.com/global/en/products/audio/audio-dac/ak4498eq/


----------



## mobbaddict (Mar 10, 2020)

Wiljen said:


> probably because both have a per-unit licensing cost and if 90% of the buyers don't use it...  just added cost.


There are plenty of cheap speakers and amps that have Chromecast and/or Airplay built-in, I don't think it's a matter of costs. Have a look below for examples:
https://www.son-video.com/selection/chromecast-built-in-tous-les-produits-compatibles
https://www.son-video.com/selection/airplay-apple-produits-compatibles

You're free to believe it's useless but I'm sure many users who stream their music would find this feature super useful. In the meantime the only alternative is the Chromecast audio.


----------



## XueMin Ren

Nisachar said:


> What were the odds ?
> All of my external DAC+Amps have been from Fiio.
> 
> I had an e18 kunlun that just kind of died a little while ago and I replaced it with a Q Mark II and a K5 Pro.
> ...


The cost performance of FiiO products has been very high, which you can rest assured.And K7 will meet your needs .



gto88 said:


> I heard that 789 is not real full balanced design?


Yes, the original design was stereo

THX888 original design circuit, the output impedance of < 2 Ω


Suppa92 said:


> Another request.
> Keep headphone output impedance lower than 1 Ohm.
> Support to use High current drawing planar magnetic headphone which has very low impedance like 8 Ohms.
> Many people who shops for budget DAC Amp combo like K7 may be interested in using K7 with Headphones like Verum 1 which rated at 8 Ohms.


THX888 original design circuit, the output impedance < 2 Ω


----------



## killaHz

Switchable filter presets?


----------



## episiarch

The next use case I'm buying for is a better DAC/amp for work, and this looks like a promising possibility. The things I'm looking for are

Excellent sound quality
Compact design that does not draw attention to itself. (K5Pro's illumination around the volume knob is off-putting for my use case)
3.5mm headphone output so that I don't need an ugly converter or cable swap on my IEMs (another K5pro failing for me)
Black finish with no (or extremely minimal) shiny chrome bits (K5pro's shiny switches stand out)
Smoothly-operating volume knob that is easy to "ride" on conference calls (participants are at ridiculously different volumes and I need to adjust continually)
K7 is honestly overkill for this, but I'd probably jump on it if it had 3.5mm out, a black finish, and isn't too physically big.


----------



## XERO1 (Mar 10, 2020)

And for a purely aesthetic preference, I would love to see all of the headphone jacks grouped together on one side of the volume knob and all of the selectors, switches and buttons grouped together on the opposite side.


----------



## Kean FiiO

XueMin Ren said:


> Yes, the original design was stereo





XueMin Ren said:


> Yes, the original design was stereo


For understanding of balanced circuit architecture, you can refer to M11Pro or AM3D, they use THX AAA 78.
I think THX AAA 788 can achieve real balanced output and it's output impedance is very low. 
Because the final specification must meet the THX certification requirements before they can be sold


----------



## Ynot1 (Mar 10, 2020)

Dual power rail with high voltage swings.
Class A at low power.
Output tubes at medium power with input tubes and op-amp options via plug in.
AAA THX at high power. I heard it was efficient so might as well let it stretch its legs.

JL audio had amps where the output power remains the same for whether the load is 2 or 4 or 8 ohms. This should be done so that you don't have to adjust the input gain for different headphones, unless you want to. I think they have a patent on that. But it was never implemented for headphones.


----------



## jerick70

Ynot1 said:


> Dual power rail with high voltage swings.
> Class A at low power.
> Output tubes at medium power with input tubes and op-amp options via plug in.
> AAA THX at high power. I heard it was efficient so might as well let it stretch its legs.
> ...


A tube output and input stage would be a dream with this amp.  I would want it to be defeatable so you can switch timbre.


----------



## misteral201103

For all those who are asking for Chromecast/Google-cast
Bear in mind that Fiio is a Chinese company and a lot of their user base is in China. In simple terms, Chromecast is non-workable here (without a VPN on a router and that's very unstable IME). I'm not saying they won't do it, or can't do it and of course this is *me* hypothesising, not Fiio talking - but I suspect it may not be worth their time/effort/money in the long run. Apple Airplay, on the other hand, is not so restricted so there's a greater chance there....

On a separate note, when I am feeling satisfied with all my gear and telling myself I don't need anything else, Fiio are the absolute masters of whipping a cloth from the top of a new product, smiling beneficently and asking "have you seen this, though?". I don't need the K7 but I'm VERY interested....


----------



## bahamot

Just hook up sbc with volumio or android then you can get all the network connectivity you want.


----------



## Kean FiiO

misteral201103 said:


> For all those who are asking for Chromecast/Google-cast
> Bear in mind that Fiio is a Chinese company and a lot of their user base is in China. In simple terms, Chromecast is non-workable here (without a VPN on a router and that's very unstable IME). I'm not saying they won't do it, or can't do it and of course this is *me* hypothesising, not Fiio talking - but I suspect it may not be worth their time/effort/money in the long run. Apple Airplay, on the other hand, is not so restricted so there's a greater chance there....
> 
> On a separate note, when I am feeling satisfied with all my gear and telling myself I don't need anything else, Fiio are the absolute masters of whipping a cloth from the top of a new product, smiling beneficently and asking "have you seen this, though?". I don't need the K7 but I'm VERY interested....


Thank you for understanding.
I have no plans to add Chromecast/Google-cast, because we are not only thinking about multi-functionality when product plan, but also making the current functions reliable.
We really don’t have enough experience with the transmission quality and stability of wifi audio streams in desktop products.
If customers want this feature, they can buy an adapter with chrome cast function at a very low price. So many such products on the market
This is just my point


----------



## llysender

I have a very simple request, add a switch to the pre out. Having to walk to the speakers to turn them off is very annoying with the K5 pro and honestly the semi optimal solution of unplugging the rca all the time cannot be good for the longevity of the pre out connectors for the K5 pro.

That being said I'm curous as to what is the optimum max power output for hard to drive planars and high impedence dynamics as the solution of pumping more power seems to stop at around max 2W/dB. Something not top of the line but able to power majority of headphones out there well would be my other request.


----------



## 521994 (Mar 11, 2020)

I guess there will be a selection for Optical? If this unit performs as good as the THXAAA789 then there this is a very compelling offer. I think it will be useful if this unit is modular. For example I would like to have the option to exclude the DAC and use my external dac. Similar to what Schiit is doing and this will create a cheaper product for those who want just a very good headphone amplifier with balanced preout or pass through.
Long Story short, power and performance similar to TXHAAA789, better connectivity (XLR output pass through or preamp) and the possibility to exclude the DAC section. That will compete with TXH and will have the advantage of XLR output.


----------



## Kean FiiO

llysender said:


> I have a very simple request, add a switch to the pre out. Having to walk to the speakers to turn them off is very annoying with the K5 pro and honestly the semi optimal solution of unplugging the rca all the time cannot be good for the longevity of the pre out connectors for the K5 pro.
> 
> That being said I'm curous as to what is the optimum max power output for hard to drive planars and high impedence dynamics as the solution of pumping more power seems to stop at around max 2W/dB. Something not top of the line but able to power majority of headphones out there well would be my other request.


Sure, as I mentioned， we will design BLE link and APP control for K7.  Through that， users can set the output level adjustable or not, and select which port output.


----------



## ahmonge

An internal power supply, with a real power switch. Less cumbersome setup and good tor reducing power consumption. I have the K5 pro and this is my only complain.


----------



## Kean FiiO

ahmonge said:


> An internal power supply, with a real power switch. Less cumbersome setup and good tor reducing power consumption. I have the K5 pro and this is my only complain.


If I still use a power adapter and design an isolation circuit inside the K7, and reconstruct the DC power supply. 
Because of the isolation circuit, the positive and negative power supply after processing will be more pure.
That's to say, there are ways to improve the power quality of DC adapter supply.

As described above, can you accept external power adapter supply?
In addition， the power adapter supply will be safer


----------



## elNan (Mar 11, 2020)

@Kean FiiO, just earn a "Golfing Pink Panther" review on audiosciencereview.com and I'll bite.


----------



## javre76

I really despise your software, but your hardware could not be better. I like what I see, I will probably buy it, if it is as good in output as my modi-magni stack.


----------



## headpfizer

Hello,

My thoughts:

1. Switchable line/pre out. Switches are nicer than apps.
2. If design is ballanced make sure volume pot is ballanced too (unlike Drop 789 - source of confusion over whether amp is ballanced or not.)
3. Prefer AKM DAC over ESS.

Thank you


----------



## Kean FiiO

headpfizer said:


> Hello,
> 
> My thoughts:
> 
> ...


For 1）： APP control is also very convenient. Because we plan to automatically connect to the APP after the K7 is turned on.
Of course, switching is more efficient. As you know, do users often switch between line out and pre-out？

BTW，k7 will have a fully balanced audio circuit, including volume adjustment section


----------



## 521994

@Kean FiiO what about the possibility for a modular design where we have the option to exclude the dac. I personally like the proposed amp's connectivity, xlr, fully balanced design etc. An option without dac will reduce cost, improve profit margins/unit for Fiio and give us the option.


----------



## WianFiiO

javre76 said:


> I really despise your software, but your hardware could not be better. I like what I see, I will probably buy it, if it is as good in output as my modi-magni stack.


Hi, what software problems do you encounter when using FiiO products? We are always working to improve our software to make it more convenient and stable for users, could you share your advices with us so that we can improve it better.


----------



## Kean FiiO

CortoLmaltese said:


> @Kean FiiO what about the possibility for a modular design where we have the option to exclude the dac. I personally like the proposed amp's connectivity, xlr, fully balanced design etc. An option without dac will reduce cost, improve profit margins/unit for Fiio and give us the option.


Thanks for your advice.
In our plan, we will consider making a pure amp without DAC, even a simple DAC with Line OUT.
But these are obviously narrower or high level market. Need to collect more user needs before we start it.


----------



## 521994

Kean FiiO said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> In our plan, we will consider making a pure amp without DAC, even a simple DAC with Line OUT.
> But these are obviously narrower or high level market. Need to collect more user needs before we start it.


Thanks for your feedback. Well, Schiit has been doing that for some time now. If i have the option to get the proposed K7 without the DAC with all the in/outs RCA XLR then count me in.


----------



## headpfizer

Kean FiiO said:


> For 1）： APP control is also very convenient. Because we plan to automatically connect to the APP after the K7 is turned on.
> Of course, switching is more efficient. As you know, do users often switch between line out and pre-out？
> 
> BTW，k7 will have a fully balanced audio circuit, including volume adjustment section



Thank you for your response.

I personally switch between pre and line on my DAC/AMP out to change bewteen using active speakers and a 2nd headphone amp such as tubes or for my partner and I to listen to headphones together.

A remote control would also be appreciated.


----------



## llysender

CortoLmaltese said:


> Thanks for your feedback. Well, Schiit has been doing that for some time now. If i have the option to get the proposed K7 without the DAC with all the in/outs RCA XLR then count me in.


Just curous is there a reason why there cant be a dac and have rca in out that bypasses the internal dac.


----------



## 521994 (Mar 13, 2020)

llysender said:


> Just curous is there a reason why there cant be a dac and have rca in out that bypasses the internal dac.


Hey, good point but I just don't want to pay for something I will never use. So if The K7 will come as a bundle DAC+AMP then I will pass. I am in favour of separate dacs considering that the amplification part will not evolve at the same pace with the dac.


----------



## Kean FiiO

CortoLmaltese said:


> Hey, good point but I just don't want to pay for something I will never use. So if The K7 will come as a bundle DAC+AMP then I will pass. I am in favour of separate dacs considering that the amplification part will not evolve at the same pace with the dac.


Yes, adding DAC functionality will increase the cost of K7. This is really a waste for customers who have one of them.
However, if the DAC and AMP are separated, the cost will increase even more. Because we need 2 sets of power supply, 2 sets of metal shell, 2 sets of processors and so on. Customers need to pay more to get this combination if they want both

Well, let's go back to the original intention of the K7 project. We actually want to design a DAC&AMP  product with stronger THX AAA power amplifier. In other words, the DAC part may not be so strong，but it will not be too weak. With DAC inside, some users can use it more conveniently.
This is why we discuss the meaning of XLR balanced line output, and why we discuss  which DAC will be suit. Such as ES9028pro, ES9068, AK4493×2,AK4497, or Cirrus logic CS43198×2


----------



## alex.r0mashko

Just add MQA support and i'll buy couple for home and office


----------



## 521994

Kean FiiO said:


> Yes, adding DAC functionality will increase the cost of K7. This is really a waste for customers who have one of them.
> However, if the DAC and AMP are separated, the cost will increase even more. Because we need 2 sets of power supply, 2 sets of metal shell, 2 sets of processors and so on. Customers need to pay more to get this combination if they want both
> 
> Well, let's go back to the original intention of the K7 project. We actually want to design a DAC&AMP  product with stronger THX AAA power amplifier. In other words, the DAC part may not be so strong，but it will not be too weak. With DAC inside, some users can use it more conveniently.
> This is why we discuss the meaning of XLR balanced line output, and why we discuss  which DAC will be suit. Such as ES9028pro, ES9068, AK4493×2,AK4497, or Cirrus logic CS43198×2


Fair enough and thank you for your feedback. In that case will all be down to the price if you can beat the THX AAA 789  good luck guys and will wait to see the final product.


----------



## Cevisi

Kean FiiO said:


> Yes, adding DAC functionality will increase the cost of K7. This is really a waste for customers who have one of them.
> However, if the DAC and AMP are separated, the cost will increase even more. Because we need 2 sets of power supply, 2 sets of metal shell, 2 sets of processors and so on. Customers need to pay more to get this combination if they want both
> 
> Well, let's go back to the original intention of the K7 project. We actually want to design a DAC&AMP  product with stronger THX AAA power amplifier. In other words, the DAC part may not be so strong，but it will not be too weak. With DAC inside, some users can use it more conveniently.
> This is why we discuss the meaning of XLR balanced line output, and why we discuss  which DAC will be suit. Such as ES9028pro, ES9068, AK4493×2,AK4497, or Cirrus logic CS43198×2


I love the sound of the ak 4493 whit my am3d. And i would love to see the 4497 in the k7


----------



## Stove

Are you planning to make it work with low impedance IEM (8-12 Ohm.) in some way?


----------



## javre76

WianFiiO said:


> Hi, what software problems do you encounter when using FiiO products? We are always working to improve our software to make it more convenient and stable for users, could you share your advices with us so that we can improve it better.



Hi, I used to use a X5iii, it was not a cheap DAP and I tried it for a while... a lot, including custom FWs and Kernels to try to make it useful... it did not work, buggy as hell and at the end I realized that I paid for a device to be a beta tester. Instead of FIIO addressing the issues on the device in an effective way, I saw a lot of new devices being released, how would you feel about that? I moved on to an iBasso DX150, not the fastest device out there, but it has been always reliable, not a single issue (except it is slow). Maybe you are going to ask me now, what exactly was wrong with the X5iii... I have listed that before already and with all due respect, I am not going do it again.

I think your hardware is unbeatable (IEMs, Amps, faceless DACs, etc), but I will avoid anything from you if there is software involved.


----------



## claud W

alex.r0mashko said:


> Just add MQA support and i'll buy couple for home and office


Plus 1. With a decent DAC that supports MQA it should be a winner for the Tidal subscribers.


----------



## llysender (Mar 16, 2020)

claud W said:


> Plus 1. With a decent DAC that supports MQA it should be a winner for the Tidal subscribers.


I would say no to that. Why pay for a format that price gouges for minimal if any improvement and locks you into very specific hardware that will pass the licencing fees on to the end user.

If anything Fiio should put up a survey and see if people are willing to drop more money for MQA.


----------



## misteral201103

javre76 said:


> Hi, I used to use a X5iii, it was not a cheap DAP and I tried it for a while... a lot, including custom FWs and Kernels to try to make it useful... it did not work, buggy as hell and at the end I realized that I paid for a device to be a beta tester. Instead of FIIO addressing the issues on the device in an effective way, I saw a lot of new devices being released, how would you feel about that? I moved on to an iBasso DX150, not the fastest device out there, but it has been always reliable, not a single issue (except it is slow). Maybe you are going to ask me now, what exactly was wrong with the X5iii... I have listed that before already and with all due respect, I am not going do it again.
> 
> I think your hardware is unbeatable (IEMs, Amps, faceless DACs, etc), but I will avoid anything from you if there is software involved.



I don't doubt your experience but it doesn't match mine. I ran an X5iii for a year or two and never had any issues with it, hardware or software. Wife is still running hers, same story. Maybe you were trying a lot of internet dependent things and that's why our experiences differ so greatly (I'm local files all the way). I see this kind of discrepancy with some people's issues with Fiio and also HiFiman (had a few cans from them, never had a QC problem) and it makes me wonder if somehow the Chinese market is getting different gear? I don't really think that's the case but find it hard to explain the gulf in reactions any other way.


----------



## Suppa92

llysender said:


> I would say no to that. Why pay for a format that price gouges for minimal if any improvement and locks you into very specific hardware that will pass the licencing fees on to the end user.
> 
> If anything Fiio should put up a survey and see if people are willing to drop more money for MQA.


Exactly. Since this K7 is a more budget friendly devise, features like MQA, Femto-clocks should not be added.
MQA could be added to upcoming Flagship models.

Topping did this nicely with their devices like D90 DAC.
They make D90 without MQA for lower price & D90 with MQA for +$100.

I think AK4497 dac is ideal for this.
It is not the AKM's flagship DAC(AK4499) anymore, so it is cheaper and still a relatively new device but AK4493 is on older side now.
And if I'm correct, you can make a "True-Balanced" DAC using that even though it only has 2 Channels.


----------



## claud W

llysender said:


> I would say no to that. Why pay for a format that price gouges for minimal if any improvement and locks you into very specific hardware that will pass the licencing fees on to the end user.
> 
> If anything Fiio should put up a survey and see if people are willing to drop more money for MQA.


Are you a Tidal subscriber? I have two separate systems. one is just for listening to Tidal. I am an old man and I can hear the difference between the standard PCM music and the MQA tunes. I even bought an iFi Zen DAC for my beach home to be able to enjoy TIDAL. It was VERY expensive at $129 delivered.


----------



## llysender

claud W said:


> Are you a Tidal subscriber? I have two separate systems. one is just for listening to Tidal. I am an old man and I can hear the difference between the standard PCM music and the MQA tunes. I even bought an iFi Zen DAC for my beach home to be able to enjoy TIDAL. It was VERY expensive at $129 delivered.


I see no point in suscribing to a service that doesnt have the songs that I want.

Good to know that you can hear a positive differance. Untill I can be shown otherwise ill stick to the lower res acc/mp3 that doesnt screw around with pitch shifting for streaming.

But really i woundnt be so anti mqa if it dont try to get its hands into the cd market.


----------



## javre76 (Mar 16, 2020)

misteral201103 said:


> I don't doubt your experience but it doesn't match mine. I ran an X5iii for a year or two and never had any issues with it, hardware or software. Wife is still running hers, same story. Maybe you were trying a lot of internet dependent things and that's why our experiences differ so greatly (I'm local files all the way). I see this kind of discrepancy with some people's issues with Fiio and also HiFiman (had a few cans from them, never had a QC problem) and it makes me wonder if somehow the Chinese market is getting different gear? I don't really think that's the case but find it hard to explain the gulf in reactions any other way.


Hello, no actually, I use my DAPs for local usage, no internet. The issues were mainly in FIIO Music and the Library database management along with how PAINFULLY slow the device is (without internet) - even my DX150 is faster. I use high resolution FLACs mostly, with a high capacity SD card (that can be the problem also, who knows?). At this point, it really does not matter, I moved on, this new device from them looks promising.


----------



## selvakumar (Mar 16, 2020)

Kean FiiO said:


> After the K3 and K5Pro went on the market, we received a lot of planning consultations about more advanced desktop DAC&AMP* K7*. Some people care about the performance of the amp, and others care about the extended capabilities of the product. Indeed, in these two aspects, there are still many improvements when upgrade K5Pro to K7.
> In order to make products that better meet your needs , we open the plan and look forward to your feedback.
> 
> 
> ...


use flagship dac either AKM or ESS SABRE Pro version and please use external power supply and all aluminum design


----------



## XueMin Ren

Stove said:


> Are you planning to make it work with low impedance IEM (8-12 Ohm.) in some way?


We will add circuits to ensure that the load is not exceeded with low  impedance.


----------



## selvakumar

XueMin Ren said:


> We will add circuits to ensure that the load is not exceeded with low  impedance.


design in class A circuit and give us balanced xlr and unbalanced connection for headphone


----------



## paulybatz

misteral201103 said:


> For all those who are asking for Chromecast/Google-cast
> Bear in mind that Fiio is a Chinese company and a lot of their user base is in China. In simple terms, Chromecast is non-workable here (without a VPN on a router and that's very unstable IME). I'm not saying they won't do it, or can't do it and of course this is *me* hypothesising, not Fiio talking - but I suspect it may not be worth their time/effort/money in the long run. Apple Airplay, on the other hand, is not so restricted so there's a greater chance there....
> 
> On a separate note, when I am feeling satisfied with all my gear and telling myself I don't need anything else, Fiio are the absolute masters of whipping a cloth from the top of a new product, smiling beneficently and asking "have you seen this, though?". I don't need the K7 but I'm VERY interested....



Just when I thought I had found something 

This!!!



alex.r0mashko said:


> Just add MQA support and i'll buy couple for home and office


Right??!!


----------



## AdWiser

Fiio, please consider making K7 op-amp rolling friendly, with both 2.5. and 4.4 balanced Headphone output, and when the headphone is in should cut the RCA out.


----------



## Suppa92

AdWiser said:


> Fiio, please consider making K7 op-amp rolling friendly, with both 2.5. and 4.4 balanced Headphone output, and when the headphone is in should cut the RCA out.


For budget desktop amp specially considering that this is a THX amp, op-amp rolling is not good thing to do as I thing. Because from THX amps we expect extremely clean sound without any coloration. 
If such a feature is really necessary, that sort of "Not So Crucial" features (like MQA, Femto-Clocks, &etc.) should be moved to upcoming flagship models of K7.

Because this has "Low" gain mode and almost all THX amps have very low output impedance, Why add 2.5mm socket when we can simply use 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter.


----------



## ahmonge

Kean FiiO said:


> As described above, can you accept external power adapter supply?


As long as it isn't a wall plug-in type, yes. The K5 pro PS type is somethng I can live with, but I still think the internal power supply route is the way to go for convenience.


----------



## Baten

AdWiser said:


> Fiio, please consider making K7 op-amp rolling friendly


This is a THX amp.. op-amps are soldered in the circuit decided by THX design. So , not possible.


----------



## AdWiser

Suppa92 said:


> Why add 2.5mm socket when we can simply use 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter.


 that adapter is a monstruosity, plain and simple and could damage your device, it is an ongoing discussion on the E1DA forums (Power DAC V2 and 9038s, kind of boring but relevant about wiring and stuff)


----------



## Nisachar

Just supply high quality adapters in the package :
2.5 adaptor for 4.4 balanced 
And a 3.5 adapter for the 6.35 unbalanced 
So long as the signal is supplied balanced inherently to the XLR, 4.4 and the 6.35 outputs


----------



## Suppa92

AdWiser said:


> that adapter is a monstruosity, plain and simple and could damage your device, it is an ongoing discussion on the E1DA forums (Power DAC V2 and 9038s, kind of boring but relevant about wiring and stuff)


3.5mm to 2.5mm are not that large. It could be true for XLR to 3.5/2.5mm or even 6.3mm to 2.5mm. But 3.5mm to 2.5mm not that big.






Even if it is big deal as you say, why not use adapter with 2, 3inch wire?





Remember K7 is a DESKTOP budget amp, not a flagship, megabuck amp or PORTABLE amp to provide all the connectors in the world. Most of the desktop amps (even megabuck amps like HeadAmp GSX-mini) doesn't have ports used for portable earbuds,earphones like 2.5, 3.5trrs.


----------



## AdWiser (Mar 28, 2020)

Suppa92 said:


> 3.5mm to 2.5mm are not that large. It could be true for XLR to 3.5/2.5mm or even 6.3mm to 2.5mm. But 3.5mm to 2.5mm not that big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear friend, please excuse my vague post. Monstruosity comes not from the size but rather the incorrect wiring. As much as I understand from what I red on above mentioned topics, there are fairly two correctly wired balanced jacks, intended for audio use: the 4.4mm and the 2.5mm. What some sell over the internet, marketed as ”balanced 3.5mm” is actually the 3.5mm jack with microphone connection, intended for mobile phone use. You can seriously damage your (expensive) balanced equipment with those. The same discution goes for the simple 3.5mm to balanced 2.5 or 4.4mm adapters, the same issue: bad wiring.


----------



## koinmove (Mar 28, 2020)

dont like ess dac. akm, bb or cl pls.
sound tuning can similar to M15 yet with slightly lay back for vocal.

mute xlr and rca line out while 2.5/3.5/4.4 is connected. or can let us switch which out source.

k7 price target around?


----------



## Extorsivo

Would it be possible, to use the outputs of the k7, to connect to a (tube)preamp and then back to the k7?

Some headphones profit of tube (pre)amps. 
It woul be a budget possibility to add some tubiness if necessary.


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Extorsivo said:


> Would it be possible, to use the outputs of the k7, to connect to a (tube)preamp and then back to the k7?
> 
> Some headphones profit of tube (pre)amps.
> It woul be a budget possibility to add some tubiness if necessary.


For which use case?
In this specific case, i'd buy a dac and connect it to the tube (pre)-amp directly.
Or under normal conditions, get the K7 and connect it to the tube amp.


----------



## Extorsivo

In this case i would buy a k7 as a dac/thx amp and a budget tube pre-amp and don't need anything else (another amps and dac).
Can choose between normal and "tube" mode, depends on mood and headphone. 
Sure, its possible to use the dac of k7 and connect it to a budget tube amp, but tube amp cost more than a tube pre-amp and it doesn't have the power of an thx amp.

Just had that idea to reduce costs and number of devices. 
Of course, it may not make sense and there are better ways to do it.


----------



## llysender

Will the K7 be tuned similarly to the K5 pro sound signature? I've been in the market for a THX AAA and none of the other amplifiers produce the wide clean and slightly warm sound that the K5 pro provides and I would be sad to lose that sound signature.


----------



## ahmonge

llysender said:


> wide clean and slightly warm


I agree with “wide and clean”, but, if any, I would say neutral rather than slightly warm. I’m comparing the K5 Pro with the X5 II, which it’s a bit on the warm side, both driving my beloved Denon D7200 cans.


----------



## vanerik23

Extorsivo said:


> In this case i would buy a k7 as a dac/thx amp and a budget tube pre-amp and don't need anything else (another amps and dac).
> Can choose between normal and "tube" mode, depends on mood and headphone.
> Sure, its possible to use the dac of k7 and connect it to a budget tube amp, but tube amp cost more than a tube pre-amp and it doesn't have the power of an thx amp.
> 
> ...


That's a great idea and I think I would also want to do that for a mixup. I could connect my monitor speakers out from the balanced outputs anyway so I can use the RCA Line output to a tube preamp.

That would be great but most desktop amps, and I think that would include this, would not allow for headphone and line out to be on at the same time. Unless that is the case, it just won't be possible yet.


----------



## MacMan31 (Apr 22, 2020)

mobbaddict said:


> Add Google Cast & Airplay support and you have the ultimate all in one solution (why no headphone amp manufacturer supports these is beyond me).



Yes please! Internal AirPlay streaming would be awesome! Also USB-C instead of USB-A or B or micro.


----------



## calvin8902

Please reassign all the output jack and volume knob at the front panel.
and with extra headphone jack but don't too much max 3 output 4.4 or 2.5,  6.35 or 3.5 (too much looks ugly)
Output impedance 1ohm or below for very sensitive iem. (example. 3.5mm ifi iematch)
Support 2 way bluetooth with LDAC

Personally I like Topping Dx3 Pro, but a lot feedback on quality issues and high impedance output so now I still keep survey around. Hope Fiio can do better.


----------



## lightstrum

What would be great for us musicians, if you could make a model like this with an ADC also. with the balanced ins and outs it would work a charm. Possible?


----------



## DancingShade

I like the original design shown in the first post. No specific preference between AKM or ESS DAC chips so whichever you find implements better I'd be happy with.

Looking forward to this hitting the market so I can buy one as it seems ideal for my needs.


----------



## rprodrigues

Fiio, what will be its MSRP ?


----------



## Reader (May 8, 2020)

Well, here is my wish:

AKM 4499.

Full balanced though out. 

XLR out and heaphone out can set volume independently 

AES out from at least USB in.

USB B port instead of USB C.

Don't go with bluetooth, full streamer or nothing.


----------



## Cevisi

Will there be a black version ?


----------



## artpiggo




----------



## Cevisi

Love that design


----------



## someyoungguy

This is looking awesome. I'd be very keen on the Pro model with AK4499 chips. Nice and simple design is always a plus in my books too.


----------



## Suppa92

artpiggo said:


>


Loving the specs and design. Wonder how much K7 normal version would be


----------



## Nisachar

I prefer the original layout with machined non black aluminium finish.
Also dual AK4499 while you are at it with balanced out through all ports.
Also THX certified yes ?


----------



## FiiO

This will be very closed to our final design of K7/K7Pro, key features as follow:
1, THX amplifier.
2,  Dual AK4497 / Dual AK4499 ( Pro)
3,  LDAC/aptX HD/ IOS/ Android app control.
4,  DSD512/PCM768/32
5,  XLR/4.4/6.3 Headpone out.


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> This will be very closed to our final design of K7/K7Pro, key features as follow:
> 1, THX amplifier.
> 2,  Dual AK4497 / Dual AK4499 ( Pro)
> 3,  LDAC/aptX HD/ IOS/ Android app control.
> ...



Can you tell us more about approximately release time and price ?


----------



## gto88

no display? or the center big button? is volume & display?


----------



## Chris Kaoss

Display will be within the app on your smartphone, i think.


----------



## gto88

Chris Kaoss said:


> Display will be within the app on your smartphone, i think.


I surely hope not, this is a desktop dac/amp, isn't it.
It doesn't make sense to have to use it along with a cellphone or tablet.


----------



## gto88

I have reviewed Burson Audio Swing and Playmate, I almost kicked out one star just because
it has tiny display, not to say if there is no display.  This is an information age.


----------



## Cevisi

For me its ok whitout a display when the price is right


----------



## gto88

It has a DAC, it should at least display the decoding mode, PCM, DSD, and so forth.
Even my aged DR.DAC has a few leds to display the sampling rate.


----------



## Chris Kaoss (May 16, 2020)

gto88 said:


> I surely hope not, this is a desktop dac/amp, isn't it.
> It doesn't make sense to have to use it along with a cellphone or tablet.


From the first post:

*4,LDAC Bluetooth receiver&BLE app control for more audio settings*


But i bet you could use it without any display like a standard desktop device.
For me, there's no need for a display bc of the leds.


----------



## someyoungguy

I for one prefer no display - don't need one and fewer components equals more affordable. You can tell the volume from the position of the volume knob (and how loud it is in your ears  ). Sure maybe some LEDs to see the incoming sample rate, just to check, but even then I'm not too bothered.


----------



## vanerik23

FiiO said:


> This will be very closed to our final design of K7/K7Pro, key features as follow:
> 1, THX amplifier.
> 2,  Dual AK4497 / Dual AK4499 ( Pro)
> 3,  LDAC/aptX HD/ IOS/ Android app control.
> ...


 I don't mind having no display but having the sample rate displayed when playing dsd or pcm would help to see if we're actually running the exact rates and not downsampled/upsampled. But if it means making the device look much cleaner, that's fine.

One other thing I might want to change is the gain switch. Depending on how much power this can output, I'd like to see more than 2 options. Also, the switch should be more easily accessible like a knob or a lever so it's not so difficult when on a desk. If this is anything like the gain switch on the Fiio Qx portable amps, or the K3, that's going to be a hassle for everyone who'll be using this on a desk.


----------



## Cevisi

Like i fiio know. The blue ring on the volume dial is a led that will change is color for different sample rate. 1000%


----------



## Suppa92

vanerik23 said:


> I don't mind having no display but having the sample rate displayed when playing dsd or pcm would help to see if we're actually running the exact rates and not downsampled/upsampled. But if it means making the device look much cleaner, that's fine.
> 
> One other thing I might want to change is the gain switch. Depending on how much power this can output, I'd like to see more than 2 options. Also, the switch should be more easily accessible like a knob or a lever so it's not so difficult when on a desk. If this is anything like the gain switch on the Fiio Qx portable amps, or the K3, that's going to be a hassle for everyone who'll be using this on a desk.


I totally agree with you on the Gain Settings options.
In the initial design there were 3 levels, these new renders have only two. didn't noticed that until you pointed that out.

SMSL SP200 also has two gains and it's a mess/ scary considering THX amps high power output.
Hope @FiiO include Three gain level in the final implementation. (at least starting from Unity Gain or preferably -3db Gain even)


----------



## Cevisi

Suppa92 said:


> I totally agree with you on the Gain Settings options.
> In the initial design there were 3 levels, these new renders have only two. didn't noticed that until you pointed that out.
> 
> SMSL SP200 also has two gains and it's a mess/ scary considering THX amps high power output.
> Hope @FiiO include Three gain level in the final implementation. (at least starting from Unity Gain or preferably -3db Gain even)


yes there i agree too 3 gain would be better event the k5pro has 3 gain


----------



## elira

Suppa92 said:


> SMSL SP200 also has two gains and it's a mess/ scary considering THX amps high power output.


The problem with the SP200 is the linear taper potentiometer they decided to use, not the power.


----------



## Suppa92

elira said:


> The problem with the SP200 is the linear taper potentiometer they decided to use, not the power.


Yes there's issue about the potentiometer they used.
Irrespective to brand or model, Still when there is extremely high power output with only two gain modes, just moving the volume control by a touch, can increase the volume to deafening levels.

SP200 delivers 6w per channel at 16ohms, and it's lowest gain is +6db, high gain is +18db.
So even if they used world best potentiometer, just a very little movement of volume control can bring efficient headphone to extremely loud levels even at low gain.

What I'm saying is a practicality issue not a very big deal.
We can obviously use volume reduction at dac level, so this won't be a problem at all.
I'm just pointing out that any high power head amp better and more practical to have 3 gain settings starting from some -db value at at least 0db.
at


----------



## Cevisi

Maybe the gain slider snaps in the middle and we have 3 gain


----------



## elira

Suppa92 said:


> just moving the volume control by a touch, can increase the volume to deafening levels.


That is because of the linear taper. 6db of gain isn't much.

See this image:



from: http://www.resistorguide.com/potentiometer-taper/

The reason why the ramp up is so fast is because of the taper, with a logarithmic taper you would have finer grain at low volumes. Log pot at 50% is around the same as a linear pot at 13%.


----------



## ahmonge

Seems to me that it would be using the same K5 Pro DAC/Amp sampling frequency information scheme thru knob surrounding colours. Well. I have that unit and I’m OK with it, but others may prefer more explicit data on a display.


----------



## FiiO

Here is the more detail of K7/K7Pro, they share the same design but just the DAC is different, ONE QUESTION, do you want USB B or TYPE C on the back? Note, there will be another TYPE C on the right side of the box>>>https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/2972176889557027


----------



## 1000ROUNDZ

FiiO said:


> Here is the more detail of K7/K7Pro, they share the same design but just the DAC is different, ONE QUESTION, do you want USB B or TYPE C on the back? Note, there will be another TYPE C on the right side of the box>>>https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/2972176889557027


USB type C please!


----------



## brendancws

FiiO said:


> Here is the more detail of K7/K7Pro, they share the same design but just the DAC is different, ONE QUESTION, do you want USB B or TYPE C on the back? Note, there will be another TYPE C on the right side of the box>>>https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/2972176889557027


Use the USB B 3.0 version at least if you are going for USB B. If not, USB C would be more future proof.


----------



## Baten

brendancws said:


> Use the USB B 3.0 version at least if you are going for USB B. If not, USB C would be more future proof.



USB 3.0 is really pointless for audio since high-speed USB 2.0 can already deal with any standard.
iFi uses USB 3.0 connectors but it's marketing gimmick, has zero advantage.


----------



## Cevisi

Usb c please. And thanks for the 3 gain


----------



## ahmonge

USB-C. More future proof and reversible as well. By the way, K7 looks awesome in this grey livery!


----------



## episiarch

Type C please. The selection of "nice" cables with that style of B connector is growing increasingly poor, and even if the difference is only aesthetic I'd like to feed the K7 with a nice cable rather than an ugly cheap-looking one.


----------



## Baten

episiarch said:


> Type C please. The selection of "nice" cables with that style of B connector is growing increasingly poor, and even if the difference is only aesthetic I'd like to feed the K7 with a nice cable rather than an ugly cheap-looking one.


Pretty much all "Nice" cables of past years were USB-B, no?


----------



## Cevisi

Fiio I mean its up to the producers how the future will be and i thin we should bury usb a and b and micro deep in the history 1 cable for every thing 

Europe want to forbid apple to use lightning and force them to switch to usb c

I have on my desk usb c cable for my phone micro usb for my q5s usb b for my k5pro usb a for my laptop cooler 

For what


----------



## Kiba No Ou

IMHO if the right side of the Box will have an USB-C port anyway in think that the back should have the USB-B, I don't want to throw away my Oyaide cable...


----------



## Kean FiiO

Cevisi said:


> Like i fiio know. The blue ring on the volume dial is a led that will change is color for different sample rate. 1000%


yes, K7 will follow the same design as K3 and K5Pro. 
The light ring color will change according to different sampling rate and DSD


----------



## Suppa92

FiiO said:


> Here is the more detail of K7/K7Pro, they share the same design but just the DAC is different, ONE QUESTION, do you want USB B or TYPE C on the back? Note, there will be another TYPE C on the right side of the box>>>https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/2972176889557027


Since it already has a USB-C as you mentioned, I would like to have the other one to be a USB-B type connection.
BTW, Thanks @FiiO for including 3 Gain levels.


----------



## Nisachar

USB-c is overkill and will waste one USB-c slot on my desktop
If USB 2/3 can provided enough bandwidth why bother with USB C ?


----------



## elira

Nisachar said:


> USB-c is overkill and will waste one USB-c slot on my desktop
> If USB 2/3 can provided enough bandwidth why bother with USB C ?


You can use an USB A to USB C cable.


----------



## Nisachar

elira said:


> You can use an USB A to USB C cable.


Why not the other way around ? What’s future proof about USB-c in this context ?


----------



## Cevisi

Nisachar said:


> Why not the other way around ? What’s future proof about USB-c in this context ?


Its the way to go for most manufactor because it can put out a video signal, transfer data on both sides at the same time with with 40gb/s and if this is not enough it can load you device with 100watt and all these at the same time. Of course the device need to have a thunderbolt 3 connector. You can spot these when there is a little thunder symbol above your usb c connector


----------



## Nisachar

Cevisi said:


> Its the way to go for most manufactor because it can put out a video signal, transfer data on both sides at the same time with with 40gb/s and if this is not enough it can load you device with 100watt and all these at the same time. Of course the device need to have a thunderbolt 3 connector. You can spot these when there is a little thunder symbol above your usb c connector


Still doesn’t answer... what’s future proof about USB-c _in this context ?_
does the k7/k7 pro use all the video signals and 100 watts of power delivery of USB-c ? Will it be driving eGPUs ? Thunderbolt disk Raid arrays ? Daisy chain thunderbolt devices ?


----------



## Cevisi

Nisachar said:


> Still doesn’t answer... what’s future proof about USB-c _in this context ?_
> does the k7/k7 pro use all the video signals and 100 watts of power delivery of USB-c ? Will it be driving eGPUs ? Thunderbolt disk Raid arrays ? Daisy chain thunderbolt devices ?


No it doesn't but the world should sort out unnecessary cable when there is one cable that can do it all that would save us alot


----------



## Kean FiiO

Cevisi said:


> No it doesn't but the world should sort out unnecessary cable when there is one cable that can do it all that would save us alot


I think we can remain both USB B and USB C interface， the USB B is located on the back panel and USB C is on the right side. You can connect your smartphone with K7 through USB C more easily


----------



## Cevisi

Kean FiiO said:


> I think we can remain both USB B and USB C interface， the USB B is located on the back panel and USB C is on the right side. You can connect your smartphone with K7 through USB C more easily


Ok.

Is there already a approximate date and price for the release ?


----------



## Kean FiiO

Cevisi said:


> Ok.
> 
> Is there already a approximate date and price for the release ?


We originally planned to launch K7  by the end of 2020. The engineer team are working hard to advance the K7 sales date to October，K7Pro will be December.
The current price cannot be determined because some technical specifications and materials have not been determined. Our goal is not low prices, but how to do better. Even so, K7 will not be higher than $500 US dollars


----------



## Nisachar

So the k7 pro will be 500 USD+
It better be punching way above its price point


----------



## vanerik23

FiiO said:


> Here is the more detail of K7/K7Pro, they share the same design but just the DAC is different, ONE QUESTION, do you want USB B or TYPE C on the back? Note, there will be another TYPE C on the right side of the box>>>https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/2972176889557027


Thank you for providing 3 gain options. That's probably the most important function for spreading out the gain for power requirements on different headphones. Does this also imply that power output will be pretty high up for really demanding headphones? I hope so.

Still, I would've preferred a lever like it is on the K5 Pro. Much easier to toggle on a desk. Although, if it's too late to change that, it's fine as long as it's not too difficult to switch up or down. Nobody wants to have to jam a fingernail underneath that switch just to change gain options.

Also, Type-C or Type-B doesn't really matter for me as long as you provide a cable that terminates to a Type-A. Those cables aren't very hard to find anyway.

I'm really looking forward to this DAC-Amp combo. This is going to make my desk a lot cleaner.


----------



## Haris Javed

Looks great and I like the feature set, could we please get an AKM dac? also I would pre order this today if you made it in Matt Black / space grey


----------



## calvin8902

Please use XMOS XU-216 with MQA native decoding.


----------



## Cevisi

Are you planing to include a remote controll ?


----------



## 521994

Interesting if they have an amp only option to compete against thx amps or topping a90.


----------



## FiiO

Cevisi said:


> Are you planing to include a remote controll ?


Hi,

It will support BLE remote control via the APP in mobile phone.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

The size comparison of K3/K5Pro/K7, be noted that the K7 is just a simple mock-up but not prototype. just to show how big it will be.


----------



## ahmonge

I like the headphone outputs away of the volume knob. The only usability complaint of my K5 pro occurs when turning the volume knob with my right hand: the headphone jack gets in the way. A minor nuisance, but better that it does not exist.


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> The size comparison of K3/K5Pro/K7, be noted that the K7 is just a simple mock-up but not prototype. just to show how big it will be.


Its massiv 

Will it be true balanced ? or like other thx amp just working with one dac chip ? In that case will the non balanced output put out less power ? Like the drop 789. Or will it put out the same power balanced and unbalanced like the smsl sp200 ?


----------



## Baten

Cevisi said:


> Its massiv
> 
> Will it be true balanced ? or like other thx amp just working with one dac chip ? In that case will the non balanced output put out less power ? Like the drop 789. Or will it put out the same power balanced and unbalanced like the smsl sp200 ?


Like the drop. Not like SP200.


----------



## Cevisi

FiiO said:


> The size comparison of K3/K5Pro/K7, be noted that the K7 is just a simple mock-up but not prototype. just to show how big it will be.


Can we have measurements of the size


----------



## yeboyi

My max budget is $300. This seems expensive.


----------



## Baten

yeboyi said:


> My max budget is $300. This seems expensive.


Yes it will be more expensive than that. Your budget is right at the drop 789 amp... you won't find a thx amp+dac ar this price :/


----------



## ahmonge

yeboyi said:


> My max budget is $300. This seems expensive.



Well, you get a better DAC, a balanced amp and BT over the budget-oriented K5 Pro. I don't need balanced (less so THX) as the K5 Pro DAC+Amp is enough quelitiy for me, but need Bluetooth, so all depends on the price. 300$ could be too much for a BT+DAC+THX amp, bat if SE is enough, there are options that fit in this budget.


----------



## koinmove

look nice, but hope it can b thinner and wider.. 

great news to know is dual ak4497 or ak4499.
as usual HOPE fiio tune the sound normal...


----------



## Kiba No Ou (Jun 16, 2020)

koinmove said:


> look nice, but hope it can b thinner and wider..
> 
> great news to know is dual ak4497 or ak4499.
> as usual HOPE fiio tune the sound normal...


It would be great if the tuning follows the Topping D90 or the Gustard A22 so less delta-sigma and more R2R.


----------



## yeboyi

ahmonge said:


> Well, you get a better DAC, a balanced amp and BT over the budget-oriented K5 Pro. I don't need balanced (less so THX) as the K5 Pro DAC+Amp is enough quelitiy for me, but need Bluetooth, so all depends on the price. 300$ could be too much for a BT+DAC+THX amp, bat if SE is enough, there are options that fit in this budget.


Yeah i don't need any of those. I just need a good clean dac, powerful clean transparent amp. They are generally sold as a stack but i want all in one. K5 pro not up to the stack standard.


----------



## ahmonge

yeboyi said:


> Yeah i don't need any of those. I just need a good clean dac, powerful clean transparent amp. They are generally sold as a stack but i want all in one. K5 pro not up to the stack standard.


What particular stack are you thinking of?


----------



## yeboyi

ahmonge said:


> What particular stack are you thinking of?


Waiting for Topping L30 amp release. E30+L30 stack. Schiit and JDS stacks good as well.


----------



## ahmonge

yeboyi said:


> Waiting for Topping L30 amp release. E30+L30 stack. Schiit and JDS stacks good as well.


Thanks for the info


----------



## AdWiser (Jun 18, 2020)

Both Topping and SMSL raised almost impossible to attain standards to the DAC+Headamp markets. Fiio pay attention (Topping D50s with A50,  or the cheaper E30 and <<I-DONT-EVEN-WANT-TO-MENTION>> the D90+A90 combo or the SMSL SU-8 with the amplifier, headamp stack etc.)


----------



## Lu Mazzmarill (Jun 25, 2020)

Price will be very important, i agree.
Judging only by its tech specs, do you think it will be a reasonable buy to drive closed back-low impedance headphones like Focal Elegia or Denon AH-D7200?
Another minor question: the volume knob will it be smooth or with scales?

I think it will be important to estabilish how much this DAC/AMP has in common with the ones mentioned before (SMSL, Topping, Etc.).
I add also the Questyle Cma400i, that is similar to this one (AKM chips etc.)


----------



## ahmonge

I have the Denon's and they are perfectly driven by K5 Pro in low gain, so we can assume that K7 will drive them without a hassle


----------



## Lu Mazzmarill

Thank You! 
[OT] Is the K5 Pro enough in terms of DAC quality for the Denon?


----------



## Racheski

Coming here after I saw James Chung mention this in his Head Fi interview.  I might be a bit late to the party:

Love to see that you are using USB-C, however, if you could also do power delivery with the type-c plug that would be the bees knees.  Not sure if this is possible because it looks like the power supply will be external, but it would be very cool if all a user had to do was plug in the type-c cord for power and data.
I think your main competition is the Monoprice THX AAA Dac/Amp ($499).  That device has a digital display, Dirac, and EQ functionality.  I know that model has its faults, but if you price the K7 at $500, why would someone buy it over the Monoprice? I think you will have to sell them on a more powerful amp, and a better chip (AK4497/99)?  If it comes in at $400, it will be a no brainer.
Can you make the gain and output selectors a little bigger, or maybe add a notch to them? Looks like they will require very fine motor skills to use (could be wrong here).
Looking forward to it!


----------



## yeboyi

Racheski said:


> Coming here after I saw James Chung mention this in his Head Fi interview.  I might be a bit late to the party:
> 
> Love to see that you are using USB-C, however, if you could also do power delivery with the type-c plug that would be the bees knees.  Not sure if this is possible because it looks like the power supply will be external, but it would be very cool if all a user had to do was plug in the type-c cord for power and data.
> I think your main competition is the Monoprice THX AAA Dac/Amp ($499).  That device has a digital display, Dirac, and EQ functionality.  I know that model has its faults, but if you price the K7 at $500, why would someone buy it over the Monoprice? I think you will have to sell them on a more powerful amp, and a better chip (AK4497/99)?  If it comes in at $400, it will be a no brainer.
> ...


That Monoprice dac amp combo looks amazing aesthetically. It has problems though. I hope K7 will measure much better. As i said earlier you can get godlike performance with E30+L30 stack $260 free shipping, Schiit/Atom stacks. For $500, you should be close to it's performance(i know you can't beat it). You also need real balanced output, additional features and premium look.
2x 4497 or 2x4493 per channel
THX amp with performance around Heresy, L30 or Atom (with more power)
Equally good single and balanced output.
No flaws (jitter, imd, tone, linearity, channel balance, output impedance, dynamic range, noise, distortion, noise free sensitive headphone drive etc)
Possibly MQA and Dirac, maybe equalizer


----------



## Baten

MQA/dirac/EQ is asking a little much, lol


----------



## Racheski

yeboyi said:


> That Monoprice dac amp combo looks amazing aesthetically. It has problems though. I hope K7 will measure much better. As i said earlier you can get godlike performance with E30+L30 stack $260 free shipping, Schiit/Atom stacks. For $500, you should be close to it's performance(i know you can't beat it). You also need real balanced output, additional features and premium look.
> 2x 4497 or 2x4493 per channel
> THX amp with performance around Heresy, L30 or Atom (with more power)
> Equally good single and balanced output.
> ...


Don’t think the Dirac and EQ is practically possible without a digital display.


----------



## minjunk

Sorry if this was mentioned in previous posts (though I don't remember this being mentioned anywhere), what is the difference between the K7 and the K7 Pro? Thank you!


----------



## Cevisi

minjunk said:


> Sorry if this was mentioned in previous posts (though I don't remember this being mentioned anywhere), what is the difference between the K7 and the K7 Pro? Thank you!


K7 AKM 4497 - K7 Pro AKM 4499


----------



## minjunk

Cevisi said:


> K7 AKM 4497 - K7 Pro AKM 4499


Thank you!


----------



## Lu Mazzmarill

AKM4499 is the same DAC of the FiiO M15 and Topping D90, this could be a best-buy if it sounds as the specs.


----------



## wiemelen

Great specs, but for me personally there are 2 things missing to really comply as a "desktop" tool:
1) Output switch on front panel allowing you to choose where your output goes to : headphone, rca out, xlr out (or combination)
2) microphone in, so I can also handle all Skype/Teams calls with it (just like one can do using an audio interface or the mayflower ARC or Schiit Fulla3/Hel). Or would you be able to use the XLR input to do so? If not, I would still be stuck using 2 devices to also handle this while using my Beyerdynamic MMX300.


----------



## human bass

wiemelen said:


> Great specs, but for me personally there are 2 things missing to really comply as a "desktop" tool:
> 1) Output switch on front panel allowing you to choose where your output goes to : headphone, rca out, xlr out (or combination)
> 2) microphone in, so I can also handle all Skype/Teams calls with it (just like one can do using an audio interface or the mayflower ARC or Schiit Fulla3/Hel). Or would you be able to use the XLR input to do so? If not, I would still be stuck using 2 devices to also handle this while using my Beyerdynamic MMX300.


Sorry, but no chance of mic in. It would require an analog to digital converter and not really the focus of the product.


----------



## yeboyi

It will release after summer right ? Around october ?


----------



## human bass

yeboyi said:


> My max budget is $300. This seems expensive.


Go E30+L30.


----------



## audiodudey

Hi Kean,
I have a K5Pro and am very impressed.  Looking forward to the K7 series.  
I have a feature request which could be applied in the firmware for both the K5Pro and the new K7 series:
I use the K5 Pro with HQPlayer music software.  I upsample all audio to DSD256.  
Since you are using a NJW1195 volume chip there is no need to internally convert dsd to pcm.  The akm4493 can run in bypass mode with dsd input.
This would bypass most of the internal dsp and remove the dsd to pcm internal conversion step.
My request is a firmware update to allow dsd256 to run in bypass mode.

Here is a link to the direct/bypass mode block diagram for the akm4493:
https://audiophilestyle.com/uploads/monthly_2020_01/image.png.810c6bb9cb2173b64a6fa28615d758b8.png

Here is some further discussion on bypass mode:
https://audiophilestyle.com/forums/...ltering/page/12/?tab=comments#comment-1023923


----------



## Satir (Jul 15, 2020)

FiiO K7 - Just one box. Less space taken on desk. Uses only one outlet. 4.4mm is gaining traction. Looking forward to release and reviews (c;


----------



## kailok18

What is the expected release date?


----------



## FiiO

We could not provide the estimated time currently. Stay tuned!

Best regards


----------



## rprodrigues

Fiio, at $500, no  way at all.


----------



## Cevisi

rprodrigues said:


> Fiio, at $500, no  way at all.



500 dollar would be a bargain for that device


----------



## Lu Mazzmarill

Why do you say that? Is it too much or cheap?


----------



## wiemelen

Cevisi said:


> 500 dollar would be a bargain for that device


For some yes ... but at that price I would at least expect an output switch to choose between headphone and my active monitors


----------



## rprodrigues

Cevisi said:


> 500 dollar would be a bargain for that device



Ok. Go ahead and grab a bunch of them.

I won't.


----------



## Kean FiiO

audiodudey said:


> Hi Kean,
> I have a K5Pro and am very impressed.  Looking forward to the K7 series.
> I have a feature request which could be applied in the firmware for both the K5Pro and the new K7 series:
> I use the K5 Pro with HQPlayer music software.  I upsample all audio to DSD256.
> ...


That's a good suggestion， we will check the AKM datasheet and confirm it, such as noise and THD audio specifications.


----------



## Racheski

wiemelen said:


> For some yes ... but at that price I would at least expect an output switch to choose between headphone and my active monitors


Hook up the pre-out or line-out to your active monitors.  Then the PO/LO switch will turn off your speakers when toggled.


----------



## wiemelen

Racheski said:


> Hook up the pre-out or line-out to your active monitors.  Then the PO/LO switch will turn off your speakers when toggled.


That would work ... if such switch was available. 
Can't seem to find such switch on the pics on page 1.
RCA and Balanced output seems to work similar to my Motu M2.
You can use both at the same time, but there is no switch.
At least with the Motu, I can set the volume going to my headphone and active monitor speakers separately.
Also not ideal since I need to change 2 volumes each time I switch, but at least there is a workable solution.


----------



## Racheski

Killing me bruh....look at page 11.


----------



## wiemelen

Racheski said:


> Killing me bruh....look at page 11.


OK ... now I'm feeling stupid for having missed that.
This indeed would work to switch between active speakers or no active speakers.
However, the switch will not prevent your headphone from also playing while your speakers play, which is not desirable.
So that combined with the fact that I still can't use my headsets mic for conversations (hence the audio interface Motu M2 I use), makes it a less interesting product for my personal use. Or maybe I just need to consider switching to a headphone instead of a headset and use a separate USB microphone.


----------



## Racheski

wiemelen said:


> OK ... now I'm feeling stupid for having missed that.
> This indeed would work to switch between active speakers or no active speakers.
> However, the switch will not prevent your headphone from also playing while your speakers play, which is not desirable.
> So that combined with the fact that I still can't use my headsets mic for conversations (hence the audio interface Motu M2 I use), makes it a less interesting product for my personal use. Or maybe I just need to consider switching to a headphone instead of a headset and use a separate USB microphone.


Yeah in terms of all in one bang for your buck functionality the MOTU products are the top of the mountain.


----------



## genazah (Sep 2, 2020)

Does the sound on the balanced XLR output pass through THX AAA AMP or bypass it?


----------



## yeboyi

What is the final situation with these ? Any update ?


----------



## kingofbliss

Bad news: Fiio K7 pro will not be releasing anytime soon.

Good news: They releasing the one with current specifications sooner as K9 and K9 pro. Featuring AKM4497 & AKM4499 respectively. Priced at 650/800 usd


----------



## ahmonge

Seems to me that Fiio is following the Topping path, pricewise.


----------



## pilgrimbilly

kingofbliss said:


> Bad news: Fiio K7 pro will not be releasing anytime soon.
> 
> Good news: They releasing the one with current specifications sooner as K9 and K9 pro. Featuring AKM4497 & AKM4499 respectively. Priced at 650/800 usd



Source? Link?


----------



## swordhun

1. I don't trust for only 1 comment guy, without any proof
2. Fiio won't be so stupid, to pricing 650/800 USD for a DAC (they haven't other desktop DAC with balanced output for cheaper alternate). If maybe true, they won't sell a piece in this price.


----------



## jestercow

Yep, at $650 and $800 there are already well-measured and well-received (and cheaper) offerings for both chips that have been on the market for months already.


----------



## swordhun

For example your Topping D90


----------



## Cevisi

swordhun said:


> For example your Topping D90


D90 is a dac for 700-800 dollar you still need a amp fiio k7 is a dac amp


----------



## ahmonge

swordhun said:


> I don't trust for only 1 comment guy, without any proof


Yes, you're right. A big if. Time will tell


----------



## kingofbliss (Sep 13, 2020)

pilgrimbilly said:


> Source? Link?



https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/3166691763438871


----------



## ahmonge

This makes me love my K5 Pro even more


----------



## someyoungguy

So basically they are releasing the K7/pro just it’s a higher price than initially expected and they’re changing the name to K9/pro. Still seems like a good deal.


----------



## Cevisi

If it measures well its a great deal


----------



## yeboyi

Not fan of the THX sound.


----------



## swordhun

Hm... it's not sounds good.
I think, I'm out. Too high price for a Fiio product.


----------



## swordhun

Cevisi said:


> D90 is a dac for 700-800 dollar you still need a amp fiio k7 is a dac amp


True. I'm sure (I hope  ) I'll find a good desktop usb dac/amp with 4.4mm out for this price. Or for a bit more expensive, but much better design. I think this OK for max 500$ price, but not for 800$.
Honestly, I don't need BT (+aptx ldac etc, I have Q5S+AM3D), network player features. So, I'll happy,if I find something without these.


----------



## yeboyi

swordhun said:


> True. I'm sure (I hope  ) I'll find a good desktop usb dac/amp with 4.4mm out for this price. Or for a bit more expensive, but much better design. I think this OK for max 500$ price, but not for 800$.
> Honestly, I don't need BT (+aptx ldac etc, I have Q5S+AM3D), network player features. So, I'll happy,if I find something without these.


go zen dac + can stack


----------



## Satir (Sep 19, 2020)

n/a


----------



## swordhun

What I found on the internet:







Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/orcinus_/archives/52843915.html


----------



## Baten

swordhun said:


> What I found on the internet:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/orcinus_/archives/52843915.html


Wow that is yuge


----------



## yeboyi

swordhun said:


> What I found on the internet:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/orcinus_/archives/52843915.html


Looks horrible in my opinion.


----------



## Cevisi

Yes it looks really bad


----------



## Satir (Sep 19, 2020)

FiiO has appealing products, but will pass on this big black block.


----------



## jestercow

Looks like it should have a giant "Sony Xplod" logo on top.


----------



## omegaorgun

kingofbliss said:


> https://www.facebook.com/chung.james.92/posts/3166691763438871



$650 for an all in one would be good, what is the projected power output?


----------



## Viper Necklampy

swordhun said:


> What I found on the internet:
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://blog.livedoor.jp/orcinus_/archives/52843915.html


Holy mother of tank! Oh, uhm.. I.. Sorry the saturation. But that'sss.. Hopefully they got heavy on the sound


----------



## Lu Mazzmarill

Any news about this one?


----------



## iMongui

I would like to know too, I’m waiting to renew my desktop setup and this model has all the chances to be the chosen one, looks like an endgame


----------



## swordhun

Lu Mazzmarill said:


> Any news about this one?


Nothing...


----------



## paulybatz

I don’t know either but I’m done searching and waiting 
RME ADI2 Pro is my end game


----------



## jestercow

Yep, especially at that price...M300 + A90 for me at roughly the same price point and no waiting. End game achieved. Sorry Fiio, I love you but you dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Kean FiiO

Regarding this project, we will continue the product specifications. But the difficulties are more complicated than we thought.
For example, we need to change the design to the ESS DAC because of the fire in the AKM factory


----------



## Baten

Kean FiiO said:


> For example, we need to change the design to the ESS DAC because of the fire in the AKM factory


Ahhh... so the problems begin


----------



## iMongui

Kean FiiO said:


> Regarding this project, we will continue the product specifications. But the difficulties are more complicated than we thought.
> For example, we need to change the design to the ESS DAC because of the fire in the AKM factory


Any news regarding the price? This model would be the endgame


----------



## someyoungguy

Fire in AKM, wow. That sounds like it will affect more than just the Fiio K9. If you're going ESS, a 9038 Pro would be nice


----------



## ahmonge

someyoungguy said:


> That sounds like it will affect more than just the Fiio K9



Yes, it could be a nightmare for the DAC manufacturers.


----------



## Viper Necklampy

someyoungguy said:


> Fire in AKM, wow. That sounds like it will affect more than just the Fiio K9. If you're going ESS, a 9038 Pro would be nice


I think i like more the more fast sounding ESS, but for a K9 i would say DOUBLE ESS 9038!
0 Compromise brings remarkable SQ.


----------



## omegaorgun (Nov 7, 2020)

@Kean FiiO have you ever considered the burr brown chips?


----------



## fwedge

@Kean FiiO
Nice to meet you, Kean.
If you can't use the AKM DAC, then the ESS ES9038Pro*2 implementation would be suitable for you.
Also, although this is not common, I think you could implement CPLD processing before the ES9038Pro to achieve a lower level of distortion.
Thank you.


----------



## Kean FiiO

FireLion said:


> @Kean FiiO have you ever considered the burr brown chips?


Unfortunately, BB AUDIO DAC chip does not support high sampling rates，such as 384k


----------



## Kean FiiO

fwedge said:


> @Kean FiiO
> Nice to meet you, Kean.
> If you can't use the AKM DAC, then the ESS ES9038Pro*2 implementation would be suitable for you.
> Also, although this is not common, I think you could implement CPLD processing before the ES9038Pro to achieve a lower level of distortion.
> Thank you.


Yes, we will continue the K9 project with ES9038PRO*2，the functions and circuit will be changed also. 
We maybe start K9Pro first


----------



## omegaorgun

Kean FiiO said:


> Unfortunately, BB AUDIO DAC chip does not support high sampling rates，such as 384k



Any idea on release dates? I'm really wanting an all in one and would like to get this.


----------



## fwedge

Kean FiiO said:


> Yes, we will continue the K9 project with ES9038PRO*2，the functions and circuit will be changed also.
> We maybe start K9Pro first


Thanks for the reply.
How much will the K9Pro cost?


----------



## Kean FiiO

FireLion said:


> Any idea on release dates? I'm really wanting an all in one and would like to get this.


The target release date is March next year，please give us  more time to change the audio DAC chip.


----------



## Kean FiiO

fwedge said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> How much will the K9Pro cost?


K9PRO is  the flagship all-in-one desktop, so the specifications and performance  will follow the highest standards.
The price will be higher than 800 US dollars.


----------



## ahmonge

800+ (K9 Pro) vs 200 (K5 Pro). Wide price range, so enough space for something in the middle.


----------



## Viper Necklampy

Double Sabre Pro chip, my yeah! Must be a killer.
I wonder, as i use optical only, that his dac can upsample internally at least to 96khz, or maybe up to 24bit/192. I just don't see this usual feature, which in my opinion is necessary, basically anywhere :/


----------



## Baten

Viper Necklampy said:


> Double Sabre Pro chip, my yeah! Must be a killer.
> I wonder, as i use optical only, that his dac can upsample internally at least to 96khz, or maybe up to 24bit/192. I just don't see this usual feature, which in my opinion is necessary, basically anywhere :/


Upsampling is generally a silly feature though. Internally Sabre and AKM DAC oversample to MHz rates (from kHz). Doing a little upsampling before that won't really improve things (except perhaps jitter, which in modern DACs shouldn't ever be an issue anyway).
Upsampling was a big thing years ago with first USB DACs. Nowadays you rarely see it anymore because people know better...


----------



## rick88

Too bad they didn't stick with the look from the original post, because it would have looked 1000% better to me.




.


----------



## Nisachar

rick88 said:


> Too bad they didn't stick with the look from the original post, because it would have looked 1000% better to me..


Seconded


----------



## Klmahnn

Thirded... lol


----------



## Viper Necklampy

Baten said:


> Upsampling is generally a silly feature though. Internally Sabre and AKM DAC oversample to MHz rates (from kHz). Doing a little upsampling before that won't really improve things (except perhaps jitter, which in modern DACs shouldn't ever be an issue anyway).
> Upsampling was a big thing years ago with first USB DACs. Nowadays you rarely see it anymore because people know better...


I guess you're talking about high-sample rate like DSD512 or 712KHZ? Which in optical without upsampling software i couldn't get, so i'm stuck at 44/48khz if i'm not mistaken? With recent dac like Topping E30


----------



## Wyville

Viper Necklampy said:


> I guess you're talking about high-sample rate like DSD512 or 712KHZ? Which in optical without upsampling software i couldn't get, so i'm stuck at 44/48khz if i'm not mistaken? With recent dac like Topping E30


The optical/coax in indeed have some limitations. With the E30 it is max 24bit/192kHz, while the USB in can do up to 32bit/768kHz and DSD512 native. Upsampling is a feature where a lower rate is increased by the DAC chip. Like so many things in audio, not everyone will see sense in such a feature.


----------



## Viper Necklampy

Wyville said:


> The optical/coax in indeed have some limitations. With the E30 it is max 24bit/192kHz, while the USB in can do up to 32bit/768kHz and DSD512 native. Upsampling is a feature where a lower rate is increased by the DAC chip. Like so many things in audio, not everyone will see sense in such a feature.


I see lot of sense for me and some others who use only with optical/coaxial with a device that doesn't upsample (a lot of older devices) and that's a limitation because you can't get in those new dacs with lot of new ground-breaking tecnology even a simple upsampling like 24bit/96khz, but anyway..


----------



## fwedge

Kean FiiO said:


> K9PRO is  the flagship all-in-one desktop, so the specifications and performance  will follow the highest standards.
> The price will be higher than 800 US dollars.


Thanks for the reply.
That sounds great.
Can I purchase K9PRO in Japan?
I'm looking forward to the K9PRO.


----------



## Nisachar

Launch worldwide at one go !!


----------



## Deceneu808

Any updates on this ? Can we get a glimpse of output power ? I need to know if this thing can handle my 600 Ohm Beyers


----------



## FiiO Willson

Deceneu808 said:


> Any updates on this ? Can we get a glimpse of output power ? I need to know if this thing can handle my 600 Ohm Beyers


Of course K9 Pro can handle your 600 Ohm Beyers


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> That sounds great.
> Can I purchase K9PRO in Japan?
> I'm looking forward to the K9PRO.



I do not promise.
Because of the AK4499 out of stock, Maybe K9 Pro Limited to 1000 units only.


----------



## Nisachar

FiiO Willson said:


> I do not promise.
> Because of the AK4499 out of stock, Maybe K9 Pro Limited to 1000 units only.


What !!
I need one in India


----------



## FiiO Willson

Nisachar said:


> What !!
> I need one in India


I would like to have a lot of them, but it just doesn't work out the way I want it to


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> I do not promise.
> Because of the AK4499 out of stock, Maybe K9 Pro Limited to 1000 units only.


Thanks for the reply.
Wait, weren't you planning to use the ES9038PRO*2 for the K9PRO?


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> Wait, weren't you planning to use the ES9038PRO*2 for the K9PRO?


The 9038pro version of the K9 is not what we originally wanted to bring to the consumer.
But because of the AKM chip, we also had to make adjustments, which took some time.
The first one to come out is the AK4499 version.


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> The 9038pro version of the K9 is not what we originally wanted to bring to the consumer.
> But because of the AKM chip, we also had to make adjustments, which took some time.
> The first one to come out is the AK4499 version.


Thanks for the reply.
I see.
I was surprised to learn that the AK4499 version will also be available.
I am now looking forward to the release of the K9 series even more.
I hope to get the K9PRO.
Thank you very much.


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I see.
> I was surprised to learn that the AK4499 version will also be available.
> I am now looking forward to the release of the K9 series even more.
> ...



AK4499 Version is the latest surprise for FiiO and users


----------



## megapowa

FiiO Willson said:


> AK4499 Version is the latest surprise for FiiO and users



When is Fiio K9 will be released?


----------



## Nisachar

FiiO Willson said:


> AK4499 Version is the latest surprise for FiiO and users


Hmmm but the 1k unit is a bit of a bummer. I am waiting to move my k5 pro to another setup.
Willing to wait till March but if there is no guarantee that it will be available in my region, then I might pull the plug on the d90+a90 combo.


----------



## yeboyi

All in one dac amp and parametric eq is all i need Fiio. Make it happen.


----------



## ahmonge

yeboyi said:


> All in one dac amp and parametric eq is all i need Fiio. Make it happen.



I think a stack of two devices for DAC+amp is sort of overkill. I love the simplicity of K5 Pro. Besides, a parametric equalizer or playing audio files out of local memory cards or HD would be valuable features in just one device.


----------



## yeboyi

ahmonge said:


> I think a stack of two devices for DAC+amp is sort of overkill. I love the simplicity of K5 Pro. Besides, a parametric equalizer or playing audio files out of local memory cards or HD would be valuable features in just one device.


Yeah i hate this stack trend. Odd ''audiophile'' market.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Nisachar said:


> Hmmm but the 1k unit is a bit of a bummer. I am waiting to move my k5 pro to another setup.
> Willing to wait till March but if there is no guarantee that it will be available in my region, then I might pull the plug on the d90+a90 combo.



I can't promise you
Because this is a relatively small quantity, many people are waiting for it
I am also hoping that it will be available for sale in March 2020 and we are working towards that


----------



## FiiO Willson

megapowa said:


> When is Fiio K9 will be released?


Maybe in March 2021.


----------



## swordhun

@FiiO Willson @FiiO 
Please clarify for me.
K9 Pro version AKM4499*2 - limited in 1000 pcs, because the AKM factory issue - earlier
K9 version ESSPRO*2 -"unlimited" - later

Is it correct? My questions:
Other specifications are same? K9 Pro price over 800$, what about K9 version? 
Outfit, input, output etc. will different?

+1 Do you have information about AKM factory restart?

Thanks


----------



## Baten

swordhun said:


> @FiiO Willson @FiiO
> Please clarify for me.
> K9 Pro version AKM4499*2 - limited in 1000 pcs, because the AKM factory issue - earlier
> K9 version ESSPRO*2 -"unlimited" - later


That is correct


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> @FiiO Willson @FiiO
> Please clarify for me.
> K9 Pro version AKM4499*2 - limited in 1000 pcs, because the AKM factory issue - earlier
> K9 version ESSPRO*2 -"unlimited" - later
> ...


Thank you for your interest K9/K9 Pro.
1,  There are *very limited  AKM4499 quantities available now* and we are discussing whether to use one or two at the end of the day. Of course there will be different versions and  different prices.
2，“K9 Pro price over 800$”，is the price we estimated before, *but now it will be lower than that*, and I think people will find this product very good value for the money.
3,  The AKM4499 version of the K9Pro will be available in very limited numbers and we will need to discuss it before we can clarify how it will be sold in the future, from the feedback so far, the number of consumers wishing to have it far exceeds the number of chips we have in stock
4,There are no plans to restart the AKM factory that we hear from them, although we are an important partner of AKM, they have not actually completed their assessment yet, so no further information is available.

Thanks.


----------



## fwedge

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your interest K9/K9 Pro.
> 1,  There are *very limited  AKM4499 quantities available now* and we are discussing whether to use one or two at the end of the day. Of course there will be different versions and  different prices.
> 2，“K9 Pro price over 800$”，is the price we estimated before, *but now it will be lower than that*, and I think people will find this product very good value for the money.
> 3,  The AKM4499 version of the K9Pro will be available in very limited numbers and we will need to discuss it before we can clarify how it will be sold in the future, from the feedback so far, the number of consumers wishing to have it far exceeds the number of chips we have in stock
> ...


Umm, It's a difficult choice.
The AK4499 and ES9038PRO have different specs.
I think using a single AK4499 for the AKM K9 and two ES9038PRO for the ESS K9 will reduce the gap in the specs.


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> Thank you for your interest K9/K9 Pro.
> 1,  There are *very limited  AKM4499 quantities available now* and we are discussing whether to use one or two at the end of the day. Of course there will be different versions and  different prices.
> 2，“K9 Pro price over 800$”，is the price we estimated before, *but now it will be lower than that*, and I think people will find this product very good value for the money.
> 3,  The AKM4499 version of the K9Pro will be available in very limited numbers and we will need to discuss it before we can clarify how it will be sold in the future, from the feedback so far, the number of consumers wishing to have it far exceeds the number of chips we have in stock
> ...


Thanks for info. It seems very difficult especially, because if there will warranty issues, you need to solve it.
I'm sure, you'll make a good decision. If you think again the project, pls reconsider to change the "outfit", your products are very pretty, (my Q5S, FH7), but I'm sure, you can improve the looks of the desktop versions 

I'm looking forward the next months, please keep us in fire


----------



## swordhun

fwedge said:


> Umm, It's a difficult choice.
> The AK4499 and ES9038PRO have different specs.
> I think using a single AK4499 for the AKM K9 and two ES9038PRO for the ESS K9 will reduce the gap in the specs.
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## fwedge

Oops, okay, thanks for info.


----------



## FiiO Willson

fwedge said:


> Umm, It's a difficult choice.
> The AK4499 and ES9038PRO have different specs.
> I think using a single AK4499 for the AKM K9 and two ES9038PRO for the ESS K9 will reduce the gap in the specs.


This might be a good suggestion.


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> Thanks for info. It seems very difficult especially, because if there will warranty issues, you need to solve it.
> I'm sure, you'll make a good decision. If you think again the project, pls reconsider to change the "outfit", your products are very pretty, (my Q5S, FH7), but I'm sure, you can improve the looks of the desktop versions
> 
> I'm looking forward the next months, please keep us in fire


In fact, the warranty on our products has always been one of the better in the industry, and of course, the AKM4499 is also covered by our warranty


----------



## swordhun

I know, but hard to keep enough replacement parts, while not enough AKM4499 available.


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> This might be a good suggestion.


In this case no balanced output for K9? :'(


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> I know, but hard to keep enough replacement parts, while not enough AKM4499 available.



We have a lot of experience and in fact we do not use up all of our stock, but rather leave a quantity available for repair.


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> In this case no balanced output for K9? :'(


Balanced output is essential.


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> Balanced output is essential.


I thought 2xAKM4499 is technically mandatory to balanced output. Why need 2 then?


----------



## FiiO Willson

swordhun said:


> I thought 2xAKM4499 is technically mandatory to balanced output. Why need 2 then?



In fact, 1 can have a balanced output. But with 2, the outputs can be independent and the sound quality and output power will be higher.


----------



## swordhun

FiiO Willson said:


> In fact, 1 can have a balanced output. But with 2, the outputs can be independent and the sound quality and output power will be higher.


Thank you. I'll choose the double version, when available.


----------



## Baten

swordhun said:


> I thought 2xAKM4499 is technically mandatory to balanced output. Why need 2 then?


A single chip is -fully- capable of balanced, two chips (dual mono) just has slightly better specs; on paper..


----------



## Nisachar

swordhun said:


> I thought 2xAKM4499 is technically mandatory to balanced output. Why need 2 then?


The AKM4499 is a quad channel chip. The D90 DAC splits the 4 channels into a pair of two channels each to achieve its balanced output.

Dual AKM4499 in the K9 pro would mean each chip would have its complete 4 channels available for each end of the balanced output.


----------



## omegaorgun

Any news on release date?


----------



## swordhun

FireLion said:


> Any news on release date?


Follow this topic:
https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...，xlr-rca-4-4-optical-coaxial-interface.952664


----------



## omegaorgun

@FiiO Willson I do like Burr Brown too, they often get overlooked, but companies like IFI use them a lot.


----------



## FiiO Willson

FireLion said:


> @FiiO Willson I do like Burr Brown too, they often get overlooked, but companies like IFI use them a lot.


 Almost all of IFI's products use Burr Brown chips; however, we have no plans to introduce them for the time being, thank you very much for your support!


----------



## iFi audio

FiiO Willson said:


> Almost all of IFI's products use Burr Brown chips



Affirmative


----------



## ahmonge

it looks like the K7 won’t go beyond the drawing board…


----------



## ticoss

The K7 is well planned for this year

https://fb.watch/ej-DBxnF6w/


> _Since its launch, the FiiO K5 Pro has been welcomed by users with its compact size, robust output power and competitive price. In fact, our users have kept urging us to increase the balanced output. However, due to chip supply shortage in the past two years, it took us great effort to replace the DAC chip. So we had less time for new product development.
> Fortunately, we made it this year. The K7 is expected to enter the market in September. Although the housing is the same as the K5 Pro, the inner structure has been greatly adjusted. The headphone output is a four-way true balanced amplifier structure. In addition, we have also designed something new for the appearance, esp. the light effects.
> I would like to show several light effects of turning on. See if you like them or not.
> The first design is a loop of iridescent lights showing up when the K7 turns on, and then the light will turn blue._


----------



## ahmonge

ticoss said:


> The K7 is well planned for this year
> 
> https://fb.watch/ej-DBxnF6w/


Great news! Many thanks for the info.


----------



## FiiO (Oct 6, 2022)

Get to know all characteristics of FiiO's #Desktop DAC and Amplifier K7# with one picture.






FiiO K7 CG video


----------



## FiiO (Oct 6, 2022)

The K7 follows the appearance structure of the K5 Pro, adding a 4.4 balanced output. The K5 Pro is FiiO's very popular desktop DAC/Amp in the past two years, with good sound quality, high output power, compact body and appropriate price. But since the balanced headphone output port is absent, many users and our sales agents have kept asking us to increase the balanced output. That's how the K7 was born.


----------



## Ben86

So, is there going to be any new @FiiO device this year, with the new akm 4499ex chip? 🤔


----------



## Baten

Ben86 said:


> So, is there going to be any new @FiiO device this year, with the new akm 4499ex chip? 🤔


One can dream but no devices with that are not coming any time soon, maybe in the run of next year.


----------



## Ben86

Baten said:


> One can dream but no devices with that are not coming any time soon, maybe in the run of next year.


Astell Kern sp3000 already came out with ak4499ex quad dac


----------



## Baten

Ben86 said:


> Astell Kern sp3000 already came out with ak4499ex quad dac


I see, yes, I stand corrected.


----------



## ahmonge

K7 announcement is coming!

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fiio-2022-autumn-launch-event·iii-on-sept-29-see-you-then.965008/


----------



## Fawzay

Fiio K7


----------



## se7en7

@FiiO Whats the ETA on this just bought the K5 PRO ESS then saw this ............

will the K7 have bluetooth also?

thank you


----------



## FiiO

se7en7 said:


> @FiiO Whats the ETA on this just bought the K5 PRO ESS then saw this ............
> 
> will the K7 have bluetooth also?
> 
> thank you


Hi, I'm sorry, it looks like we won't get this information until after the launch event.


----------



## ahmonge (Oct 30, 2022)

FiiO said:


> Hello everyone. Welcome to our launch event.
> 
> Before getting to the K7, let's first take a review of our pioneer, the K5 Pro. At the first beginning, we were negative about desktop DAC/Amps, but just making an attempt. However, the unexpected feedback from consumers to the K5 Pro gave us faith to invest more in these kinds of products. The K9 Pro released last year was an example. This time, the K7 is coming as an enhanced model between the K5 Pro and K9 series.
> 
> See the diagram of the K9 Pro architecture, there are 6 stages in signal processing, such as DAC, AC conversion, current amplification, volume gain process, THX amplification. This is the standard truly balanced circuit for our high-end desktop DAC/Amps and audio players. Since the sound performance of the K9 Pro was highly acclaimed by users, the K7 referenced its architecture. USB signal goes successively through the XMOS chip -> dual DAC -> LPF low-pass filter -> volume IC adjusting -> buffer amplifier -> gain selection ->headphone amplifier -> SE/BAL headphones out. The circuit architecture of the K7 and K9 series has the same feature, i.e. dual DAC will work in both SE or BAL outputs, thus resulting in better sound performance.



The most surprising thing about K7 is its price, 199$. Seems a balanced K5 Pro version.


----------



## se7en7

ahmonge said:


> The modt surprising thing about K7 is its price, 199$. Seems a balanced K5 Pro version.


With Thx op amps also 

Just wish the opitical digital allowed for 24/192 kHz signal


----------



## HiFiRobot

e-earphone got some pics. Looks good.

https://e-earphone.blog/?p=1435803


----------



## llysender

Nice only 3 years late and no longer overbuget component wise. Still surprised how the engineers got their way with the K9 pro.


----------



## FiiO

Get to know all characteristics of FiiO's #Desktop DAC and Amplifier K7# with one picture.


----------



## yeboyi

Found this measurement of balanced out K7:





Interesting it looks way powerful than the advertised spec. I wonder why is that ?
32 ohm 4W at 1%
68 ohm 2.5W at 1%
300 ohm 600mW

What is the gain of low/high btw ?


----------



## FiiO

yeboyi said:


> Found this measurement of balanced out K7:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

That's because the parameter in our website shows the output power for long time stable working mode. 
Switching the gain to "high" increases the volume and power output and is suitable for high impedance or low sensitivity headphones; "low" gain is suitable for low impedance and high sensitivity earphones.

Best regards


----------



## headphone in cloud

when/where can we buy it in US? i saw that it is out in Chinese market.


----------



## kojie

What is the projected retail price?


----------



## yeboyi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> That's because the parameter in our website shows the output power for long time stable working mode.
> Switching the gain to "high" increases the volume and power output and is suitable for high impedance or low sensitivity headphones; "low" gain is suitable for low impedance and high sensitivity earphones.
> ...


Interesting. When is it gonna be available ? What is the price ? Is knob position visible in the dark ? Circular light doesn't seem to hit there.

Any plans for K7 Pro ? K7 is a nice product but i feel there is a spot in your line up between K9 and K7 needs to be saturated. More powerful and maybe class A amp section or with a screen to show volume. I like the decision there is no MQA or bluetooth. These features unnecessarily rise the prices.


----------



## Fg RAMP

yeboyi said:


> I like the decision there is no MQA or bluetooth. These features unnecessarily rise the prices.


Agree completely.


----------



## FiiO

kojie said:


> What is the projected retail price?


Dear friend,

The MSRP in USA is 199.99USD.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

yeboyi said:


> Interesting. When is it gonna be available ? What is the price ? Is knob position visible in the dark ? Circular light doesn't seem to hit there.
> 
> Any plans for K7 Pro ? K7 is a nice product but i feel there is a spot in your line up between K9 and K7 needs to be saturated. More powerful and maybe class A amp section or with a screen to show volume. I like the decision there is no MQA or bluetooth. These features unnecessarily rise the prices.


Dear friend,

1. If everything goes well, the K7 will be available in oversea market at about next month. 
2. No, but you could judge the volume level by hearing the sound instead. 
3. There may not be K7 Pro. The successor for K7 may have different name. We will report your feedback to the engineer as well.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

A new baseline for balanced desktop sound! Desktop DAC and Amplifier K7 Is Officially Released!​




Since the K5 Pro has become a hit on the market, we have enlarged our investment in desktop DAC and amplifiers. The K9 Pro was a great proof which was also very popular among users. However, between these two products, a further-level DAC/Amp is still absent. This time, the K7 is checking in to be the new baseline for balanced desktop sound in the FiiO family!

The K7 follows the same audio architecture as in the previous high-end K9 Pro, a truly balanced circuit consisting of DAC + LPF + Volume control + Buffer amplifier + Pre-amplification + Headphones. Audio signals from each channel are processed by the fully differential audio architecture.





As for the amplifier, the K7 applies the THX AAA 788+ that was designed for desktop devices. Under a 300Ω load at 1% distortion of each channel, it is capable of outputting 560mW, and 2000mW into a 32Ω load at 1% distortion of each channel. As for the DAC, its left and right channels are each equipped with AKM's latest AK4493SEQ DAC chip, for classic high quality and warm sound. As for the USB decoding chip, the XMOS XUF208 featured in the K7 uses dual clock management to handle various music formats with ease.





The K7 features a power design consisting of multiple independent stages, with the voltage of each stage being regulated by low-noise LDOs. Feeding this power design is an external 12V switching power supply. All in all, the K7's power design is designed to supply plentiful, clean power for an extraordinary listening experience. To ensure that the K7 always operates at its best, the overheating, overloading and DC protection systems are here to lead you to an immersive and wonderful listening experience.





In addition, the K7 features an all-aluminum alloy construction, carefully finished with CNC and other processes. Its petite design only measures 55mm thick. Coupling with the brilliant RGB light show fits perfectly on modern desks.





*Key features of the K7 include:*
-- Truly balanced headphone amp
-- THX AAA 788+ amp technology
-- Dual AK4493S DACs
-- Multiple intelligent protection systems
-- Power supply with numerous independent LDOs
-- Included 12V/24W low-noise switching power supply
-- RGB status indicators
-- 3 output modes
-- Two levels of hardware gain
-- Numerous outputs and inputs

*The K7 is available on our AliExpress Official Store. Click the link below to take it home right away. https://www.aliexpress.us/item/1005004861469804.html

Best regards,
Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## reiserFS

Aliexpress link returns a 404.


----------



## dstarr3

Good price, features, and specs. My K5 Pro is great at the office. I look forward to seeing some reviews on this.


----------



## Dsnuts

Fresh out of the box. Surprised me how big this thing is. I know it was gonna be larger than the smaller K3 2021 shown on top. But ya this thing is a serious desktop dac amp. Played some music and played some games out of my laptop. The sound of this thing is serious business. 

I am actually very surprised how good this thing sounds for the bucks. $200 and this thing sounds nothing like what you would expect a $200 dac/amp might sound like. I own players that cost over 10X the cost of this thing and I dont feel this thing is lagging behind for SQ. So far so good. I have been using the K3 shown above the K7 for ease of use on my laptop as that thing punches above its price point. The K7 however is playing on a completely different league. 

I will be testing my headphones and earphones on this for my eventual review but for now. I am smitten by the sound of this thing. I didn't know what to expect from the K7 but my goodness this thing sound awesome. It is easily comparable to my IFI signature it is playing at that level. Will make sure this thing gets a good work out before posting any more impressions about it. But for now if you guys were curious about it. The sound quality is outrageous for the bucks. It is a no frills powerful dac/amp that can do both IEMs and headphone and drive them with aplomb. Every single Fiio item I had a chance to evaluate this year has been a surprise. None more than this thing right here. I will be testing this out the best I can by simply using it every day on my work/gaming laptop. So far....... Thing is the bomb! Love it.


----------



## FiiO

reiserFS said:


> Aliexpress link returns a 404.


Dear friend,

Sorry our Aliexpress store doesn't support the shipment to Germany. But the distributor in Germany would have the K7 in stock some time later. 

Best regards


----------



## Litlgi74

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry our Aliexpress store doesn't support the shipment to Germany. But the distributor in Germany would have the K7 in stock some time later.
> 
> Best regards


What about Amazon US?


----------



## FiiO

Litlgi74 said:


> What about Amazon US?


Dear friend,

We have arranged the shipment to Amazon US. If everything goes well, it could be available in Amazon US early next month.

Best regards


----------



## yeboyi

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> We have arranged the shipment to Amazon US. If everything goes well, it could be available in Amazon US early next month.
> 
> Best regards


Amazon Turkiye too please.


----------



## theElk

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Sorry our Aliexpress store doesn't support the shipment to Germany. But the distributor in Germany would have the K7 in stock some time later.
> 
> Best regards


Your German distributor made some very suspicious decisions lately. They don‘t accept returns on Headphones as they claim these are in the same category as Menstrual articles for women. Then they tell you that you had to order special Demo units. But to do or know that, you have to call them on there business phone hours (2 hours a day). Good luck with selling in Germany/Europe with these circumstances.


----------



## dstarr3

theElk said:


> They don‘t accept returns on Headphones as they claim these are in the same category as Menstrual articles for women.


With how it feels to insert some IEMs, they kind of have a point


----------



## pedrothelion

I am a Fiio Q5s owner and am thinking of upgrading to a desktop Amp/DAC. Do you think K7 is a real improvement over Q5s?


----------



## pedrothelion

I am a FiiO Q5s owner and am thinking of upgrading to a desktop Amp/DAC. Do you think K7 is a real improvement over Q5s?


----------



## ahmonge

pedrothelion said:


> I am a Fiio Q5s owner and am thinking of upgrading to a desktop Amp/DAC. Do you think K7 is a real improvement over Q5s?


It depends on the use you are going to give it. You lose the Bluetooth connection and gain amplification power.


----------



## pedrothelion

ahmonge said:


> It depends on the use you are going to give it. You lose the Bluetooth connection and gain amplification power.


Bluetooth doesn't interest me but I thought the gain amplification power was present in the K7.


----------



## ahmonge

pedrothelion said:


> Bluetooth doesn't interest me but I thought the gain amplification power was present in the K7.


Sorry, my mistake, I tried to say that you gain more amplification power with the K7. 4 times at 32 Ohms, more or less.


----------



## Nathanaelx

Sadly no balanced pre out. With this it would be a perfect all-in-one solution for my desktop audio needs.


----------



## johnston21 (Oct 31, 2022)

Well, the K5 Pro (non-ESS) along with the BTA30 (and iPower X for both) moves to the bedroom and being replaced with the K7 and BTA30 Pro (and iPower X for both) for the main room. I just now ordered the K7 from Ali.


----------



## FiiO

pedrothelion said:


> I am a Fiio Q5s owner and am thinking of upgrading to a desktop Amp/DAC. Do you think K7 is a real improvement over Q5s?


Dear friend,

Thanks for your interest in our product. If you would prefer the desktop usage and a higher output power for your headphones, you could consider updating the K7.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Nathanaelx said:


> Sadly no balanced pre out. With this it would be a perfect all-in-one solution for my desktop audio needs.


Dear friend,

If you would prefer balanced lineout, you may consider our K9Pro instead.

Best regards


----------



## Fg RAMP (Nov 1, 2022)

FiiO said:


> If you would prefer balanced lineout, you may consider our K9Pro instead.


There is a very large price difference between K7 and K9 Pro, though. Perhaps a new product can fit the market segment in-between? Maintain the K7’s 4.4 mm headphone output and add balanced line out (and maybe even balanced line in), _but_ drop the Bluetooth, MQA, and XLR headphone output to keep the price down.

Also, if I understand correctly, K7 can act as a volume control between analog input (e.g. turntable) and output (e.g. powered speakers), while the flagship K9 Pro cannot! Strange.


----------



## Nathanaelx

> There is a very large price difference between K7 and K9 Pro, though. Perhaps a new product can fit the market segment in-between?Maintain the K7’s 4.4 mm headphone output and add balanced line out (and maybe even balanced line in), _but_ drop the Bluetooth, MQA, and XLR headphone output to keep the price down.


That would be perfect (with volume control on the line out for digital and analog inputs).


----------



## pedrothelion

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for your interest in our product. If you would prefer the desktop usage and a higher output power for your headphones, you could consider updating the K7.
> 
> Best regards


Thank you I will. Will it be available on Amazon.it or from some Italian distributor?


----------



## dpump

I saw K7 listed for sale on AliExpress. Surprised that FiiO didn't post here that the K7 is now available to order from China. I will wait until Amazon USA has the K7. Might be a Christmas gift to myself unless it shows up by Black Friday. Anyone interested in my AKM K5 Pro? I want the K7 for the balanced out and 4.4 mm connection.


----------



## FiiO

pedrothelion said:


> Thank you I will. Will it be available on Amazon.it or from some Italian distributor?


Dear friend,

Yes, but it may take some time since the quantity of first batch is limited and affected by the covid-19 some of us could not go back to office currently.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Fg RAMP said:


> There is a very large price difference between K7 and K9 Pro, though. Perhaps a new product can fit the market segment in-between? Maintain the K7’s 4.4 mm headphone output and add balanced line out (and maybe even balanced line in), _but_ drop the Bluetooth, MQA, and XLR headphone output to keep the price down.
> 
> Also, if I understand correctly, K7 can act as a volume control between analog input (e.g. turntable) and output (e.g. powered speakers), while the flagship K9 Pro cannot! Strange.


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We have reported your feedback to the product manager. 
And the 4.4mm balanced headphone out(with 4 audio pins and a ground pin) of the K7 could drive the amp as well. You could order the sutiable cable for connecting the 4.4mm port of K7 and the balanced input port of the amp.

Best regards


----------



## dpump

K7 can now be ordered from Amazon USA. Conflicting time for delivery. Says you will receive it from November 23-Dec 11. Underneath that it says ships within 1 to 2 months. Nothing like a little ambiguity. I'm not personally fond of giving Amazon $200 to use until they are able to supply the amplifier in the somewhat distant future. Your feeling may be different.


----------



## CFGamescape (Nov 3, 2022)

Does this require Windows drivers to work? I ask because I’m thinking of using this with my work computer, which doesn’t allow non-approved software, including drivers.


----------



## FerroFluidFerret

Hello! 

I am interested in this device, and I have a question. Is it possible to turn off the ring-LED, or at least lock it to a single colour? I am not too keen on having Christmas lights on my home office desk all-year round.

Thank you.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 3, 2022)

It only shows multi colors when booting up. It turns a solid color based on type of music file your listening to so there is no rainbow stuff happening when you are using it.


----------



## Litlgi74

Dsnuts said:


> It only shows multi colors when booting up. It turns a solid color based on type of music file your listening to so there is no rainbow stuff happening when you are using it.


But can the colors be turned off altogether while the amp is in use?


----------



## dstarr3

Litlgi74 said:


> But can the colors be turned off altogether while the amp is in use?


If it turns out like my K5 Pro, no, there is no way to turn off all the lights. I, too, would appreciate a dark mode.


----------



## Dsnuts

Good question for Fiio. I bet they could do that with a firmware update and something like the control app they have on the phones to control it.


----------



## FiiO

CFGamescape said:


> Does this require Windows drivers to work? I ask because I’m thinking of using this with my work computer, which doesn’t allow non-approved software, including drivers.


Dear friend,

Is the operation system of your Windows computer the Win 10 or 11? If yes, the K7 could work in it when using the USB DAC driver comes with the computer still.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

FerroFluidFerret said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am interested in this device, and I have a question. Is it possible to turn off the ring-LED, or at least lock it to a single colour? I am not too keen on having Christmas lights on my home office desk all-year round.
> 
> Thank you.


Dear friend,

No, but we will check whether this requirement is high. If yes, we will try to release a certain firmware for turning off the RGB light.

Best regards


----------



## CFGamescape

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Is the operation system of your Windows computer the Win 10 or 11? If yes, the K7 could work in it when using the USB DAC driver comes with the computer still.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks, it’s Windows 10.


----------



## schmalgausen

K7 vs K9?


----------



## karloil

@FiiO 

Can you use the PL50 with the K7? 

The power connectors appears to be the same but I'm looking at the Ampere difference...the PL50 says output is either 15V/2A or 12V/3A but the K7 is 12V/2A.


----------



## drummguy26

Just got the K7 today. It was originally supposed to arrive December 12, but I guess shipping sped up significantly! lol.

Ok so what do I think of it? This thing is a BEAST! Not just for power, but for sheer SQ! For $200, this thing beats the ifi Gryphon AND the Mojo 2. And both of those are 3 times the price of this. The implementation of the THX amps is wonderfully done and does its magic with anything you hook up to it. I can instantly tell the difference when I tried to use the Gryphon as an amp for the K7. The sound was way more congested and muddy. Plugging straight into the K7 you get huge sound stage, note definition/weight, coherency and layering. Its a wonderful device that should not be overlooked just cos of the affordable price. This thing competes with DAC's 3-4x its price, and beats them.

Before I got the K7, I was struggling with the Penon Serial. I liked the meaty nature of them but with the Gryphon and the Mojo, it sounded too congested and lacked a bit of note definition and authority. I was on the verge of returning the Serials cos I just couldnt get them to sound as good as people made them out to be. As soon as I plugged it into the K7, I finally heard them on a completely new level. Im not one to overhype anything, but the difference between the K7 and the Gryphon/Mojo 2 is substantial. A difference in SQ that portable devices just cant compare. Bravo FiiO for a wonderful product and a job well done on the K7! Easily the best $200 Ive ever spent.


----------



## FiiO

karloil said:


> @FiiO
> 
> Can you use the PL50 with the K7?
> 
> The power connectors appears to be the same but I'm looking at the Ampere difference...the PL50 says output is either 15V/2A or 12V/3A but the K7 is 12V/2A.


Dear friend,

Yes, the PL50 is compatible with the K7. 

Best regards


----------



## karloil

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, the PL50 is compatible with the K7.
> 
> Best regards



Noted. So on the PL50, I select 12V/3A? Won't the amperage be too much? K7 is only 2A.


----------



## FiiO

karloil said:


> Noted. So on the PL50, I select 12V/3A? Won't the amperage be too much? K7 is only 2A.


Dear friend,

Yes, select 12V/3A. Won't be too much so don't worry.

Best regards


----------



## karloil

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, select 12V/3A. Won't be too much so don't worry.
> 
> Best regards



Noted. Thank you for the clarification


----------



## FiiO

FiiO K7 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!
Dear respected customers,
Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our K7. Delivery of the K7 has started from 28th, Oct. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.
Japan: Emilai
US Distributor: TekFx Inc.
Canada: Canadian distributor
Russia:Blade
HongKong: Carve Link Company
Taiwan: Walkbox
Singapore: Eng Siang International Pte Ltd
Malaysia: RedApe
Thailand: Holysai
Vietnam：Audio Choice
UAE: Smart Audio Electronics Trading L.L.C
Bulgaria: Bestline l.t.d
Indonesia : PT lntium lndo Prima
Australia: Addicted To Audio
Romania: Avstore
Germany: NT Global Distribution GmbH
South Africa: C-Plan Audio
(*The shipping to other regions will also follow soon, and we will keep updating this post)
In order to get prompt pre-sales and after-sales service, we strongly suggest you to buy FiiO products from our authorized sales agents (Where to buy).
By our estimate, it would take 5 to 7 working days for the parcels to reach our agents abroad, which means all of you can try contacting the local sales agents on about 5th Nov.
If you have any comments or questions, please feel free to contact us or directly contact our local agents.
Happy listening!
Best regards, Guangzhou FiiO Electronics Technology Co., Ltd.


----------



## cglin222

so I suppose the fiio k7 I can buy at US retail or online site is a good unit without the volume pot issue as mentioned in the initial batch recall I suppose?


----------



## johnston21

Recall? Yikes, I bought from Ali Oct-end, to Toronto. Hope it isn’t affected. More details on the recall? please.


----------



## scracy

Ordered the FiiO K7 today from my local FiiO dealer, looking forward to hearing a desktop THX solid state headphone amp, should complement my tube amp nicely


----------



## cglin222

johnston21 said:


> Recall? Yikes, I bought from Ali Oct-end, to Toronto. Hope it isn’t affected. More details on the recall? please.


It’s in Chinese simplified can probably use Google translate https://fiio.com/newsinfo/767430.html


----------



## scracy

For those interested in a review of the K7


----------



## FiiO (Nov 9, 2022)

cglin222 said:


> so I suppose the fiio k7 I can buy at US retail or online site is a good unit without the volume pot issue as mentioned in the initial batch recall I suppose?


Dear friend,

No, the later batch does not have that problem. please don't worry.

Best regards


----------



## BS5711

karloil said:


> Noted. Thank you for the clarification



Just for clarification.

With power supplies the voltage needs to be correct so in this case 12 volts. If the voltage is to high that voltage will essentially be forced into the device potentially damaging it.

However, with the ampere rating the power supply needs to meet the minimum requirements of the device but it doesn’t matter if it has a higher amp rating. The current will be drawn by the device, the power supply will not force current into the device.

Consider a 12 volt car battery and eight 1.5 volt AA batteries wired in series powering a small 12 volt light bulb. Both will operate the bulb fine.

Now consider each battery connected to a car starter motor. The 8 x 1.5 volt AA batteries won’t even make the solenoid click but the car battery will crank the engine normally.

That is the high ampere rating of the car battery versus the low amps of the 8 x AA batteries. The light bulb only draws the current it needs even though the car battery has the potential to output much more. The starter motor draws a lot if current and the car battery can deliver that while the 8 x AA can’t.

I hope that made sense.


----------



## karloil

BS5711 said:


> Just for clarification.
> 
> With power supplies the voltage needs to be correct so in this case 12 volts. If the voltage is to high that voltage will essentially be forced into the device potentially damaging it.
> 
> ...



Thanks for futher explaining. I did study electronics back then - but totally not sure about it now 🤦‍♂️ I just remember the basics. I believe I was day dreaming when linear power supply was the topic!


----------



## cglin222

why do I get a feeling that there is going to be K7 pro and then K7 pro ess .. ?!


----------



## dpump

Concerning the K7 recall with the volume control problem: what happens to the sound when you reach the 11:30 position if your K7 is affected? I purchased my K7 from Amazon USA on November 5 and it was delivered the same day. It was strange that Amazon was quoting a much longer delivery time and a few days later the K7 was suddenly available. And FiiO has just announced recently that K7 stock has just begun being sent worldwide. It usually takes about 30 days from the FiiO shipping announcement before Amazon USA has stock. So I'm wondering where the K7 that suddenly was available on Amazon USA came from? Was it from the first shipment that might have the volume control problem? Is it possible for FiiO to specify a serial number range that could be affected by the recall?


----------



## Mike Soerensen

FiiO said:


> FiiO K7 is on the way to our worldwide sales agents!
> Dear respected customers,
> Thank you for your kind patience and constant attention for our K7. Delivery of the K7 has started from 28th, Oct. Please kindly check this post for a daily updated list of countries / regions and agents we have sent goods to.
> Japan: Emilai
> ...


Do you know when fiio-shop.de will be selling these units? It doesn't appear to be available for pre-order, so I assume I won't be able to buy one until they are actually in stock. Will they be for sale in around a week perhaps?


----------



## pedrothelion (Nov 10, 2022)

Mike Soerensen said:


> Do you know when fiio-shop.de will be selling these units? It doesn't appear to be available for pre-order, so I assume I won't be able to buy one until they are actually in stock. Will they be for sale in around a week perhaps?


They are already available at https://www.fiio.eu/product/fiio-k7...m384khz-dsd256usb-optical-coaxial-rca-inputs/


----------



## Mike Soerensen

pedrothelion said:


> They are already available at https://www.fiio.eu/product/fiio-k7...m384khz-dsd256usb-optical-coaxial-rca-inputs/


Is this an authorized seller?


----------



## yeboyi

So what was the problem ? Why these recalled ?


----------



## pedrothelion

Mike Soerensen said:


> Is this an authorized seller?


Yes. Paid with Paypal and package sent some minutes ago.


----------



## Mike Soerensen

pedrothelion said:


> Yes. Paid with Paypal and package sent some minutes ago.


Thank you, they are also listed as authorized on FiiO's own website. Did you buy a K7?


----------



## pedrothelion

Mike Soerensen said:


> Thank you, they are also listed as authorized on FiiO's own website. Did you buy a K7?


Correct. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Mike Soerensen

pedrothelion said:


> Correct. I'm looking forward to it.


I'll order one later today or tomorrow, very excited for it myself.


----------



## cglin222

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, the PL50 is compatible with the K7.
> 
> Best regards


Hi, is the PL50 center pin +, trying to see if I can use on Ifi product that spec says "DC 9V/2.0A, 12V/1.8A, 15V/1.2A* (centre pin +)"
Thanks


----------



## dpump

Yes. Center pin is +.


----------



## cglin222

dpump said:


> Yes. Center pin is +.


Thanks


----------



## FiiO (Nov 10, 2022)

dpump said:


> Concerning the K7 recall with the volume control problem: what happens to the sound when you reach the 11:30 position if your K7 is affected? I purchased my K7 from Amazon USA on November 5 and it was delivered the same day. It was strange that Amazon was quoting a much longer delivery time and a few days later the K7 was suddenly available. And FiiO has just announced recently that K7 stock has just begun being sent worldwide. It usually takes about 30 days from the FiiO shipping announcement before Amazon USA has stock. So I'm wondering where the K7 that suddenly was available on Amazon USA came from? Was it from the first shipment that might have the volume control problem? Is it possible for FiiO to specify a serial number range that could be affected by the recall?


Dear friend,

The K7 in oversea market(authorized sellers) and Amazon USA does not have the volume control problem. Please don't worry.
The earlier batch with the volume control problem (The volume will suddenly be increased when scrolling the volume knob back to 11:30 position ) was sold in China mainland. And we got the feedback from the users so we recall those K7.
And the shipment to Amazon did not take 30days. 

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

Mike Soerensen said:


> Do you know when fiio-shop.de will be selling these units? It doesn't appear to be available for pre-order, so I assume I won't be able to buy one until they are actually in stock. Will they be for sale in around a week perhaps?


Dear friend,

You could contact the seller about that directly and you will get the notification faster.

Best regards


----------



## johnston21

Fii0:
Does the stock from Ali ordered on 10/31 have the issue? I couldn’t wait for Canada to be available…


----------



## eloelo

drummguy26 said:


> Just got the K7 today. It was originally supposed to arrive December 12, but I guess shipping sped up significantly! lol.
> 
> Ok so what do I think of it? This thing is a BEAST! Not just for power, but for sheer SQ! For $200, this thing beats the ifi Gryphon AND the Mojo 2. And both of those are 3 times the price of this. The implementation of the THX amps is wonderfully done and does its magic with anything you hook up to it. I can instantly tell the difference when I tried to use the Gryphon as an amp for the K7. The sound was way more congested and muddy. Plugging straight into the K7 you get huge sound stage, note definition/weight, coherency and layering. Its a wonderful device that should not be overlooked just cos of the affordable price. This thing competes with DAC's 3-4x its price, and beats them.
> 
> Before I got the K7, I was struggling with the Penon Serial. I liked the meaty nature of them but with the Gryphon and the Mojo, it sounded too congested and lacked a bit of note definition and authority. I was on the verge of returning the Serials cos I just couldnt get them to sound as good as people made them out to be. As soon as I plugged it into the K7, I finally heard them on a completely new level. Im not one to overhype anything, but the difference between the K7 and the Gryphon/Mojo 2 is substantial. A difference in SQ that portable devices just cant compare. Bravo FiiO for a wonderful product and a job well done on the K7! Easily the best $200 Ive ever spent.


would you say it sounds on the warm side or cold side?


----------



## kellustzall (Nov 11, 2022)

Love this device already, I love that Fiio tunes this to have a blatant emphasize in the sub bass and mid bass which makes my bass-light Sundara sound so satisfied (sounds like the 25-45 Hz area is boosted 3-4db, really cool), but this also means IEMs can sound really boomy down low. The decay is natural, the soundstage and imaging are surspringly holographic for a delta sigma chip, it has some DEPTH!. The stars of the show are the neutral treble and the fuller, denser tonality with some SERIOUS meaty note weight which makes everything so rich, impactful and musical without fatigue at all, definitely leaning towards the warmer side of things. It's really weird, you can hear clearly the treble but doesn't yell at you, very sweet timbre. The shape of the textures are round and not sharp or super crisp. Seperation and layering are very good, this thing makes me want to sell all of my TOTL dongles for once. Details retrieval is not microscopic but to be honest with this kind sound signature I really don't care and only noticeable if you compared this with those sterile, wall-of-sound Topping amps. Lots of fun macro dynamics, love it!! Totally recommend!! Agressive genres should play well. Really reminds me of Schitt Jotunheim 2 in terms of the punch it packs. Only caveat is this thing is not as powerful as Fiio demonstrates, feels kinda average. But overall this should give you a huge value.


----------



## eloelo (Nov 11, 2022)

Was considering between this and Topping DX1 for my iems. Both have the same DAC chip and USB chip, are said to be smooth sounding, have good measurements, though DX1 is about half the price.
Seems reviews for K7 is good among both objectivists and subjectivists, so it's quite safe choice. On the other hand, based on 1 review, DX1's sound places among the better dongles. Just ordered K7 from local seller as soon as they stocked it, about $20 more expensive than Aliexpress but better to be on the safe side. Might use it to drive my active speakers too, and compare it with my Topping D30pro.

Currently I am using L&P W2 (OG) dongle for my iems from PC, but my experience has been slightly underwhelming given its price, both 4.4 and 3.5mm ports had hissing issues after some time. Hopefully K7 is next level. Might place my review here =D.


----------



## kellustzall (Nov 12, 2022)

Still blown away by how much O O M P H this thing can breath into open back headphones, a very oogey oogey kinda presentation, it freakin wakes my headphones up. Doesn't have any of the artificiality or glare of the THX stuff so far, not really a relax listen. Pair this with some Focal or Audeze and the end result is an intense visceral experience. This is like a lite/baby version of the Bifrost 2/Jotunheim 2 stack in a tiny neat package. It's not quite there but it's a steal with the 200$ price tag!


----------



## scracy

kellustzall said:


> Still blown away by how much O O M P H this thing can breath into open back headphones, a very oogey oogey kinda presentation, it freakin wakes my headphones up. Doesn't have any of the artificiality or glare of the THX stuff so far, not really a relax listen. Pair this with some Focal or Audeze and the end result is an intense visceral experience. This is like a lite/baby version of the Bifrost 2/Jotunheim 2 stack in a tiny neat package. It's not quite there but it's a steal with the 200$ price tag!


FiiO's implementation of the THX amp modules is quite different from other manufacturers, its not dry sounding like other manufacturers but rather musical in nature, really looking forward to my K7 arriving hopefully on Monday. It will be interesting how it compares to my other THX amped equipment


----------



## purk

i just got my unit today and it is very well priced.  Hope to report back in a few days.


----------



## cglin222

is the connector on fiio k7 2.1mm or 2.5mm DC barrel


----------



## FiiO

johnston21 said:


> Fii0:
> Does the stock from Ali ordered on 10/31 have the issue? I couldn’t wait for Canada to be available…


Dear friend,

No. It does not have that issue.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

cglin222 said:


> is the connector on fiio k7 2.1mm or 2.5mm DC barrel


Dear friend,

5.5x2.1 DC port


Best regards


----------



## scracy (Nov 14, 2022)

My FiiO K7 arrived today  sound impressions to follow.

Edit:
I'm not one for flowery audiophile language but here are my brief initial impressions of the FiiO K7 using the FiiO FH7S IEM, 4.4mm balanced output, USB input from my P.C and in comparison to my other THX powered sources, no equalisers or tone controls were used.
1. The bass has more weight and impact relative to the BTR7 or M11 Plus, Deep, punchy yet well controlled.
2. Sound is cleaner than both BTR7 and M11 Plus, instrument separation also is better, not "dry" sounding like the THX Onyx, typical FiiO THX implementation.
3. Much better detail retrieval and instrument placement than either BTR7 or M11 Plus.
4. No hiss or noise that I can hear.
5. Neutral sounding with a hint of warmth.
6. Bass sounds like it's slightly boosted at around 50Hz ish, reminiscent of the BTR7 on a smaller scale.
So far I'm very impressed with the FiiO K7 it sounds seriously good and much better than the price would suggest, kind of makes me curious how good the M17 must be given the same THX amps are used  . I will give my HD660S a listen next as they do lack sub bass.


----------



## godlikegamer

cglin222 said:


> why do I get a feeling that there is going to be K7 pro and then K7 pro ess .. ?!


K7 Pro should be K9 and the existence of ESS version for both K5 Pro and K9 is due to AKM fire incident, since now they resume chip production hardly there will be any more ESS version..


----------



## Markee

Hello!
I've ordered a K7 so I don't own it yet. Is it possible to change the light to rgb around the knob insted of display the sample rate color? Thanks!


----------



## scracy (Nov 15, 2022)

Markee said:


> Hello!
> I've ordered a K7 so I don't own it yet. Is it possible to change the light to rgb around the knob insted of display the sample rate color? Thanks!


With the current K7 firmware you can't. Personally being able to select the colour of the lighting around the volume knob would be a nice feature to have, red would be nice to match the lighting of my ROG monitor 🙂


----------



## FiiO

Markee said:


> Hello!
> I've ordered a K7 so I don't own it yet. Is it possible to change the light to rgb around the knob insted of display the sample rate color? Thanks!


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the product manager for assessing about that as well.

Best regards


----------



## Markee

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the product manager for assessing about that as well.
> 
> Best regards


Thanks! I think that feature to give the user the opputunity to change the color would be awesome


----------



## cleg

My video about K7. In short — superb price to quality ratio! Thanks to FiiO for keeping price that affordable


----------



## nodle

I am so tempted to pick this up. I just purchased the k5pro ESS about 2 months ago and then they release this. Do you think it would be a big improvement over the K5pro ESS?


----------



## scracy

nodle said:


> I am so tempted to pick this up. I just purchased the k5pro ESS about 2 months ago and then they release this. Do you think it would be a big improvement over the K5pro ESS?


Im not sure if you have heard FiiO's implementation of the THX amps but that alone makes the K7 well worth buying, in short hell yeah upgrade   K7 is a bargain.


----------



## FerroFluidFerret

nodle said:


> I am so tempted to pick this up. I just purchased the k5pro ESS about 2 months ago and then they release this. Do you think it would be a big improvement over the K5pro ESS?


Are you unhappy with the product you have today? Do you have money to spare? Could you find a use for having two?


----------



## mynamesjeff (Nov 17, 2022)

Just got mine today

First impressions: Wow did I really only pay This much for this unit? Beautiful clean sound and enough power for my headphones running 4.4mm balanced (HE1000 V2 and Empyrean). Don't know if I'll bother with my HD800s with these as I didn't like the synergy with it when I tried the K9pro (too clean which is not where the 800S shines).
The clean sound and punch goes really well with hip hop and Kpop. Not fatiguing at all unlike my previous THX amp 789. These pair very well with my Purplehearts (via SE) when I want a more focussed sound.

I also love the fact it has RCA inputs so if im game I can pair it up with my Ares II or TT2 and see how the THX amp goes. But as an all in one unit it is absolutely capable.

Extremely impressed for the price I paid.


----------



## nodle

FerroFluidFerret said:


> Are you unhappy with the product you have today? Do you have money to spare? Could you find a use for having two?


Nope I’m completely happy with it, but you always wonder if the other one sounds better. You know how this hobby goes.


----------



## EdgeDC

In my opinion, the K7 is what the K5 Pro should have been all along. Happy that they have finally released it, and that the price is very reasonable, but I wish it had been released a lot earlier!


----------



## scracy

nodle said:


> Nope I’m completely happy with it, but you always wonder if the other one sounds better. *You know how this hobby goes*.


Yes its an addictive hobby that hurts your wallet 🙂


----------



## FiiO Willson

godlikegamer said:


> K7 Pro should be K9 and the existence of ESS version for both K5 Pro and K9 is due to AKM fire incident, since now they resume chip production hardly there will be any more ESS version..


At the end of December, we will release the K9, positioned between the K7 and the K9PRO, using two ES9068A as DACs


----------



## FiiO Willson

scracy said:


> With the current K7 firmware you can't. Personally being able to select the colour of the lighting around the volume knob would be a nice feature to have, red would be nice to match the lighting of my ROG monitor 🙂





Markee said:


> Hello!
> I've ordered a K7 so I don't own it yet. Is it possible to change the light to rgb around the knob insted of display the sample rate color? Thanks!


Thanks for your feedback.
The color of the sampling rate, all of our products are almost the same, this is because we use the same standard, so it can not be changed.
But the lighting around of the volume knob you mentioned showing something else is a good suggestion.
We will collect more users before making software updates.
If you have better suggestions or ideas, please let me know.


----------



## theElk

FiiO Willson said:


> At the end of December, we will release the K9, positioned between the K7 and the K9PRO, using two ES9068A as DACs


Will the K9 have BT for the App-Access like K9pro and the eq/peq Filter from BTR7? That would be an instant buy (if there is no BTR9 that can rival the Questyle m15 in SQ as that would be my personal instant buy).


----------



## FiiO Willson

theElk said:


> Will the K9 have BT for the App-Access like K9pro and the eq/peq Filter from BTR7? That would be an instant buy (if there is no BTR9 that can rival the Questyle m15 in SQ as that would be my personal instant buy).


Hi
K9 have BT for the App-Access like K9pro
but 
Not the PEQ filter like BTR7.


----------



## cuprajake

mine should be here next week, pairing with my msr7b


----------



## Fg RAMP

FiiO Willson said:


> At the end of December, we will release the K9, positioned between the K7 and the K9PRO, using two ES9068A as DACs


Interesting! Can K9 control the volume level of an analog input (e.g. turntable) sent to powered speakers through the rear balanced outputs?


----------



## RickSanchez

cuprajake said:


> mine should be here next week, pairing with my msr7b


Could you post your opinion here when you get it. Would love to hear your toughts about those 2, since I also have msr7b. Deciding between zen dac and k7.


----------



## cuprajake

Yeah will do


----------



## cglin222

FiiO Willson said:


> Hi
> K9 have BT for the App-Access like K9pro
> but
> Not the PEQ filter like BTR7.


And what is the form factor? is it same as k7 or wider?


----------



## Dsnuts

K7 is all about power and sound quality. You simply can't ask for better at its price range. My review on the K7. This thing made me dislike Fiio. Find out why toward end of the read. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/review/29593/


----------



## scracy

Dsnuts said:


> K7 is all about power and sound quality. You simply can't ask for better at its price range. My review on the K7. This thing made me dislike Fiio. Find out why toward end of the read. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/review/29593/


Excellent review @Dsnuts there is a very nice synergy between the two products in your photo namely the K7 and FH7S, Im not sure why there hasn't been more love for the later   FH7S is an excellent IEM.


----------



## Dsnuts

scracy said:


> Excellent review @Dsnuts there is a very nice synergy between the two products in your photo namely the K7 and FH7S, Im not sure why there hasn't been more love for the later   FH7S is an excellent IEM.


Oh yea that combo is insanely great. Big bold sound synergy from both IEM and K7. To be honest I haven't heard an IEM that don't like the K7 sound tuning. Everything you see in my photos and a dozen more I didn't post about. It has become my test bed for IEMs.


----------



## Kukii

Dsnuts said:


> K7 is all about power and sound quality. You simply can't ask for better at its price range. My review on the K7. This thing made me dislike Fiio. Find out why toward end of the read. https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/review/29593/


Great review! I am getting more excited to get my hands on the K7!
Going to use it with my SA6 Ultra and Effect Gaea.
Placed an order on the 13th but still no shipping information.


----------



## TREACHER0US

Is the K7 better than the K5Pro ESS when used for competitive gaming paired with a HD560s for positional accuracy?


----------



## kellustzall (Nov 20, 2022)

I have mixed feelings about my Hook X with the K7. The K7 puts too much slam in the low end of the already bloomy Hook X, kick drum sounds undeniably like a cracked boom box, not clean at all. There's an emphasis in the air region above 10K that makes the Hook X sounds unnaturally splashy. On the other hand, the K7 gives the Hook X a taller height, of which the IEM is a bit lack. Soundstage is extra gigantic with the Hook X on K7, this pairing is best with classical, industrial, ambient/field recording music.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Fg RAMP said:


> Interesting! Can K9 control the volume level of an analog input (e.g. turntable) sent to powered speakers through the rear balanced outputs?


Yes, this K9PRO and K7 are also available


----------



## FiiO Willson

TREACHER0US said:


> Is the K7 better than the K5Pro ESS when used for competitive gaming paired with a HD560s for positional accuracy?


I think K7 is better than K5Pro ESS


----------



## crea1986 (Nov 20, 2022)

Is there the standby mode/no signal (auto standby) on the Fiio K7?​basically do i need to turn on/off the unit all the time when i turn on/off my pc or it goes in standby itself after awhile?
Thank you.


----------



## FiiO Willson

cglin222 said:


> And what is the form factor? is it same as k7 or wider?


Same size as K9PRO ESS


----------



## vrsx

i see pre amp output, so we can use it with speaker too right?

also is there any planning for k7 pro in future? i see even k5 have pro in the end of its name, while this one no


----------



## scracy (Nov 21, 2022)

vrsx said:


> i see pre amp output, so we can use it with speaker too right?
> 
> also is there any planning for k7 pro in future? i see even k5 have pro in the end of its name, while this one no


Yes can be used with speakers using pre out   I doubt there will be a K7 Pro the only reason the K5 Pro ESS exists is due to the factory fire at AKM which forced FiiO amongst others to use ESS DAC's instead.


----------



## schmalgausen

scracy said:


> the only reason the K5 Pro exists is due to the factory fire at AKM which forced FiiO amongst others to use ESS DAC's instead.



K5 Pro is not ESS, it is a DAC (AK or ESS) onboard instead of K5 whout a DAC.


----------



## scracy (Nov 21, 2022)

schmalgausen said:


> K5 Pro is not ESS, it is a DAC (AK or ESS) onboard instead of K5 whout a DAC.


My bad, K5 Pro ESS  is ES9038Q2M, K5 Pro is AKM 4493 however what I said about the forced change to ESS is correct, K5 was an amplifier dock for FiiO X series DAP's.


----------



## mynamesjeff

Like I said before, super impressed with the K7 considering the price that Fiio are asking for.
And I believe it's even on special for Black Friday.


----------



## FiiO Willson

vrsx said:


> i see pre amp output, so we can use it with speaker too right?
> 
> also is there any planning for k7 pro in future? i see even k5 have pro in the end of its name, while this one no


The most recent plan is currently the K9, a product between the K7 and K9PRO. and not have K7Pro recently.

In addition, the naming of our company's products changed, there should not be K7Pro behind, there are words should be K17


----------



## scracy

Just an observation but its interesting to see that a lot of Head-Fi members that own expensive equipment such as Chord to name just one premium brand are starting to take notice and actually purchase FiiO products (I've seen this trend in numerous threads) to me this is a strong indication that FiiO are producing excellent products, the K7 being no exception.


----------



## vrsx

FiiO Willson said:


> The most recent plan is currently the K9, a product between the K7 and K9PRO. and not have K7Pro recently.
> 
> In addition, the naming of our company's products changed, there should not be K7Pro behind, there are words should be K17


any price estimation for k9? if its a bit less than k9 pro i might change my topping stacks 

btw if i can get $150 for k5 pro, does the k7 still good enough for $50 more? i need dac/amp combo for office to use it with hifiman xs


----------



## radman (Nov 21, 2022)

nodle said:


> I am so tempted to pick this up. I just purchased the k5pro ESS about 2 months ago and then they release this. Do you think it would be a big improvement over the K5pro ESS?



I just received my K7 today and will do a quick comparison with K5 PRO AKM I had for the previous two years or so.

K7 compared to K5 Pro:

Lots of interface improvements:
+ Easier input selection (with a push button). The current selection is a lot more visible.
+ The two gain levels are enough. This was always a bit confusing for me on the K5 with its three levels of gain. When to use which?
+ Significantly nicer light ring than the K5 Pro (instead of the light coming from behind the volume knob and being uneven, it's now displayed evenly *on* a light ring around the volume dial).
+ The RGB _flash_ when switching inputs is fine and not distracting (coming from someone who hates RGB lights).

Minuses:
Build quality (or QA?) seems slightly lower than on the K5 Pro.
The metal chassis has the same construction as the K5 Pro but:
- The PO output on the K7 is now plastic as opposed to the metal socket on the K5. The metal PO on the K5 has a satisfying _clack!_ whenever a new HP is plugged in.
- The metal toggle switches for gain and output have a slight wiggle which I've never noticed on the K5 Pro.
- The volume control feels _artificial_. It responds 300ms too late to user input and its noticeable.
- Half of the volume range (up until 12 o'clock) is unusable with my DT880 250 Ohm. On the K5 they are pretty quiet up until 12 o'clock but audible. On the K7 they are simply turned off.

Volume levels between the K7 and the K5 are not directly comparable. The K5 seems to have more linear levels while on the K7 it's almost exponential.

Sound-quality wise there isn't a lot of objective difference between the K7 and the K5 Pro. Definitely not enough to warrant an upgrade if you already have the K5 Pro.
If placebo is not playing tricks on my ears (which it probably is), the K7 _seems_ slightly cleaner maybe due to the better amp configuration. It's also a bit more fatiguing than the K5 Pro with my DT880s.

Still to decide whether to keep this unit or not. I'm not properly convinced.


----------



## nodle

radman said:


> I just received my K7 today and will do a quick comparison with K5 PRO AKM I had for the previous two years or so.
> 
> K7 compared to K5 Pro:
> 
> ...


Thanks @radman this really helps out, it’s exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## dpump

raoultrifan said:


> scracy said:
> 
> 
> > Just an observation but its interesting to see that a lot of Head-Fi members that own expensive equipment such as Chord to name just one premium brand are starting to take notice and actually purchase FiiO products (I've seen this trend in numerous threads) to me this is a strong indication that FiiO are producing excellent products, the K


----------



## johnston21 (Nov 21, 2022)

K7 has arrived, paired with ifi iPowerX
Source is either TV with EMK Toslink  or BT to BTR30 Pro (with ifi iPowerX) > EMK Double Insulated Coax
Output is to EMK RCA to 3.5 > Fostex Attenuator > Fostex PMO 4.0s (or cans/buds from the K7)

K5Pro (non-ESS) along with BTR30 (both with ifi iPowerX) are now in the bedroom with AudioEngine 2s.

Oh, and that's my Bud Red Light (internet enabled).


----------



## dstarr3

I'll be picking mine up in the next couple weeks to replace my K5 at the office. I use my Beyer DT150 there, which is a 250-ohm headphone that likes power. I balanced-modded mine, so we'll see what the K7 can do. Excited to find out!


----------



## Roxaos

I picked this up last week and have been loving it for the most part. There's one thing I'm trying to troubleshoot though. Occasionally, like a couple times a day, the volume will make a sudden dip then return to normal over 2-3 seconds, doesn't matter what I'm playing. Swapping USB ports didn't resolve it, checked all connections to ensure they were secure, checked for any windows settings/programs that may have been dynamically adjusting volume for any reason. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Roxaos said:


> I picked this up last week and have been loving it for the most part. There's one thing I'm trying to troubleshoot though. Occasionally, like a couple times a day, the volume will make a sudden dip then return to normal over 2-3 seconds, doesn't matter what I'm playing. Swapping USB ports didn't resolve it, checked all connections to ensure they were secure, checked for any windows settings/programs that may have been dynamically adjusting volume for any reason. Any advice is appreciated.


We have sold a lot in China, and no one has ever reported this problem. 
Can you specify your conditions of use? 
Are there any other applications involved?
What playback software is used?
What songs are prone to this problem?


----------



## EdgeDC

Roxaos said:


> I picked this up last week and have been loving it for the most part. There's one thing I'm trying to troubleshoot though. Occasionally, like a couple times a day, the volume will make a sudden dip then return to normal over 2-3 seconds, doesn't matter what I'm playing. Swapping USB ports didn't resolve it, checked all connections to ensure they were secure, checked for any windows settings/programs that may have been dynamically adjusting volume for any reason. Any advice is appreciated.


This sounds a lot like your computer has the K7 set as the default sound output, and when the computer wants to play another sound (such as an error beep or other system sound), it lowers the sound of the music so that you can hear it. Were you doing anything else on your computer while listening to the music? Also, is it possible choose a different sound device as your "default" audio output, but have your playback application _specifically_ select the K7 to use for its music playback? That way system sounds would be played elsewhere, not on the K7.


----------



## Roxaos

FiiO Willson said:


> We have sold a lot in China, and no one has ever reported this problem.
> Can you specify your conditions of use?
> Are there any other applications involved?
> What playback software is used?
> What songs are prone to this problem?


Just normal PC use, browser, spotify, discord, and occasionally a game open. Nothing in particular triggers it as far as I can tell and it's something I've never been able to intentionally replicate, it's just something that's been occuring while listening to anything be it a song, stream, voice chat, game sounds, etc. 

I just did a clean install of the provided driver and swapped the power source for the K7 just in case something funky was going on with that. So far it hasn't happened again but I'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Roxaos

EdgeDC said:


> This sounds a lot like your computer has the K7 set as the default sound output, and when the computer wants to play another sound (such as an error beep or other system sound), it lowers the sound of the music so that you can hear it. Were you doing anything else on your computer while listening to the music? Also, is it possible choose a different sound device as your "default" audio output, but have your playback application _specifically_ select the K7 to use for its music playback? That way system sounds would be played elsewhere, not on the K7.


That's the thing, there are no system sounds, error sounds, or what have you, just a completely reduction in volume for _everything._ The K7 is the only output device I have plugged in, or enabled.


----------



## FiiO

Roxaos said:


> That's the thing, there are no system sounds, error sounds, or what have you, just a completely reduction in volume for _everything._ The K7 is the only output device I have plugged in, or enabled.


Dear friend, 

You could try the K7 in other computer or connect the other USB DAC to the computer and check whether this issue happens as well?

Best regards


----------



## scracy

dstarr3 said:


> I'll be picking mine up in the next couple weeks to replace my K5 at the office. I use my Beyer DT150 there, which is a 250-ohm headphone that likes power. I balanced-modded mine, so we'll see what the K7 can do. Excited to find out!


K7 drives my DT-1770 Pro's (250 ohm) just fine single ended, I dont think you will have any issues especially with balanced


----------



## cuprajake

Here's mine. 



It's actually replaced a zen can.



I've been rolling products of late, I got a smsl s-u6, this had a dodgy usb port, I then got the V2 zen dac which have no on/off, when used with the ipower. My phone is my audio source.



I then got the topping e30ii l30ii stack, but got cold feet to reports of electronic issues and mine smelt burnt. 



Then the fiio popped up, 










The msr7b are 36ohm@101db.

I have the k7 set at 12 on low gain and that's loud.



I had the can at the same volume point but gain 2 with the bass button on. 



So far happy with it.


----------



## FerroFluidFerret

Hello! 

The Fiio K7 has now arrived at one Swedish e-tailer. The price is 2890 of our Swedish rupees ("crowns"), approximately 272 USD in a currency conversion (tax included). While I am not looking for any promises of lower prices from other e-tailers, would it be foolish of me to wait for them to set lower prices with increased competition, or is this within the target for my region? 

Thank you.


----------



## crea1986

Got mine today and i like it alot,i wished the rgb could be turned off or controlled via firmware/drivers or even better lights up only when touching the volume wheel for some seconds.


----------



## johnston21 (Nov 23, 2022)

johnston21 said:


> K7 has arrived, paired with ifi iPowerX
> Source is either TV with EMK Toslink  or BT to BTR30 Pro (with ifi iPowerX) > EMK Double Insulated Coax
> Output is to EMK RCA to 3.5 > Fostex Attenuator > Fostex PMO 4.0s (or cans/buds from the K7)
> 
> ...


This is perfect for my needs. And to think l have the previous combo in my other room…It’s alright!


----------



## FiiO

crea1986 said:


> Got mine today and i like it alot,i wished the rgb could be turned off or controlled via firmware/drivers or even better lights up only when touching the volume wheel for some seconds.


Dear friend,

Thanks for the kind feedback. We will report to the engineer for assessing about that.

Best regards


----------



## cuprajake

yeah agree, its quite bright in a dark room haha


----------



## DMOORE2409 (Nov 24, 2022)

Mine landed today after narrowing down selection from more esoteric and significantly higher priced combo's to take a punt on the K7 and WOW!!! I am absolutely stunned. What an amazing device, truly blows socks of my Chord Mojo. I've yet to find anything that doesn't sound great through it. I've thrown the kitchen sink at it and it laps it up and spits it out in ear tickling loveliness. Thanks to all on Head-fi who have posted up reviews and feedback that helped sway my decision. Now looking to bag a second one for the office!

Apple Music Hi-Res (Mac) >  Soundsource EQ (Oratory1990) > FiiO K7 > Focal Elegia (Tripowin GranVia balanced cables)


----------



## Dsnuts

DMOORE2409 said:


> Mine landed today after narrowing down selection from more esoteric and significantly high priced combo's to take am punt on the K7 and WOW!!! I am absolutely stunned. What an amazing device, truly blows socks of my Chord Mojo. I've yet to find anything that doesn't sound great through it. I've thrown the kitchen sink at it and it laps it up and spits it out in ear tickling loveliness. Thanks to all on Head-fi who have posted up reviews and feedback that help sway my decision. Now looking to bag a second one for the office!


Your experience mirrors mine as well. 

I wasn't kidding around when I mentioned Fiio has silently raised the bar. I am so blown away from this. I have a K9 Pro in my check out basket for Black Friday deal. I think that is the only way it will be better than the K7. Very much blown away about the sound quality. I have been advising just about everyone I know to get one.


----------



## DMOORE2409

Dsnuts said:


> Your experience mirrors mine as well.
> 
> I wasn't kidding around when I mentioned Fiio has silently raised the bar. I am so blown away from this. I have a K9 Pro in my check out basket for Black Friday deal. I think that is the only way it will be better than the K7. Very much blown away about the sound quality. I have been advising just about everyone I know to get one.


100%. I wasn't expecting this out of <£200 unit. I was prepared to take a punt with via to returning if not satisfied and try the Hifiman EF400 or K9, absolutely no need. I truly feel I couldn't want for anything more than what the K7 delivers. Best hifi product pound-for-pound I have ever bagged!


----------



## Kukii

Get my FiiO K7 yesterday!
It really meets my expectations, especially at this price!
The bass is tighter, the vocals still come out beautifully, and the treble is well-extended!
The background is dark as well.
Really no complaint at all.
^Oh, really agree that the volume wheel can only light up a few seconds when touching it LOL



Dsnuts said:


> Your experience mirrors mine as well.
> 
> I wasn't kidding around when I mentioned Fiio has silently raised the bar. I am so blown away from this. I have a K9 Pro in my check out basket for Black Friday deal. I think that is the only way it will be better than the K7. Very much blown away about the sound quality. I have been advising just about everyone I know to get one.


Is there a K9 Pro for Black Friday deal? All I can see are original price.


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 24, 2022)

.


----------



## EdgeDC (Nov 24, 2022)

Dsnuts said:


> Your experience mirrors mine as well.
> 
> I wasn't kidding around when I mentioned Fiio has silently raised the bar. I am so blown away from this. I have a K9 Pro in my check out basket for Black Friday deal. I think that is the only way it will be better than the K7. Very much blown away about the sound quality. I have been advising just about everyone I know to get one.


Which Black Friday sale are you looking at for the K9 Pro? AliExpress, or somewhere else?

EDIT: Nevermind, I didn't read to the end of the thread before responding. 

BTW, be aware that BrightAudio is not an authorized reseller, so you could have warranty issues if you buy from them:

_"
The following are some unauthorized third-party sellers for your reference.

1. HiFiGo
2. https://www.linsoul.com/
3. https://www.mh-friends.com/
4. https://www.audioone.jp/
5. https://shopee.sg/lvgeazla.sg
6. https://www.lazada.sg/shop/great-wall-digital/
7. Aliexpress Store:
1) first fashion store;
2) haoda store;
3) Takstar LTD;
4) shenzhen amy store;
5) BrightAudio store
"_

Source: A letter to FiiO fans-FiiO---BORN FOR MUSIC


----------



## Dsnuts (Nov 24, 2022)

I suppose now is the time to get one.


----------



## EdgeDC

Dsnuts said:


> I suppose now is the time to get one.


One particularly interesting thing on the BrightAudio Store listing is the "Skylight" version. I can't seem to find any other info on it elsewhere - I wonder if it's their (BrightAudio's) own in-house modification (i.e. not approved by FiiO)? Pretty cool though:


----------



## Dsnuts

ya i saw that. Dont know if that is worth the extra dosh. I just went with the cheapest one I can get my paws on. Wonder if folks at Fiio can chime in on that version. looks nice.


----------



## scracy (Nov 24, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> One particularly interesting thing on the BrightAudio Store listing is the "Skylight" version. I can't seem to find any other info on it elsewhere - I wonder if it's their (BrightAudio's) own in-house modification (i.e. not approved by FiiO)? Pretty cool though:


Saw this awhile ago but wont fit on my desk so bought K7 instead, K9 Pro (ESS) Skylight Discovery Edition limited to 200 units  FiiO special edition http://www.fiio.com.cn/newsinfo/759661.html


----------



## Dsnuts

Cool looking limited edition. I went for a knock off Nordost USB cable instead. I am more about sound quality vs looks. Gotta maximize the bucks during sales days is my point. Will be interesting to hear the K9 pro vs the K7.


----------



## scracy

For those interested in a written review about the FiiO K7   https://www.mmorpg.com/hardware-rev...ac-review-not-just-for-audiophiles-2000126701


----------



## Perepep

scracy said:


> For those interested in a written review about the FiiO K7   https://www.mmorpg.com/hardware-rev...ac-review-not-just-for-audiophiles-2000126701


It says here that the K7 can reach DSD512, can someone confirm it?


----------



## scracy (Nov 25, 2022)

Perepep said:


> It says here that the K7 can reach DSD512, can someone confirm it?


Yeah thats wrong FiiO quote DSD256 for the K7  
Edit: Just looked up the spec for AK4493SEQ it DOES support DSD512   https://www.akm.com/us/en/products/audio/audio-dac/ak4493seq/
@FiiO  please confirm.


----------



## schmalgausen

For some reason almost all reviews are about IEMs.


----------



## el-jorge

I was wondering how does volume control work with this if you hook it up to your computer and speakers? There is volume control:

1. In the computer
2. On the Fiio K7
3. And for me, also my active speakers (audioengine HD6)


----------



## FiiO

scracy said:


> Yeah thats wrong FiiO quote DSD256 for the K7
> Edit: Just looked up the spec for AK4493SEQ it DOES support DSD512   https://www.akm.com/us/en/products/audio/audio-dac/ak4493seq/
> @FiiO  please confirm.


Dear friend,

During developing the K7, we found that there will be noise when decoding some DSD512 and 768k music files. We did try to fix this problem via different methods but failed still. Currently, the amount of DSD512 and 768k files are still limited. So we did not add the DSD512 and 768k support in the K7 finally.

Best regards


----------



## FiiO

EdgeDC said:


> One particularly interesting thing on the BrightAudio Store listing is the "Skylight" version. I can't seem to find any other info on it elsewhere - I wonder if it's their (BrightAudio's) own in-house modification (i.e. not approved by FiiO)? Pretty cool though:


Dear friend,

This version is only available in China mainland. Total stock: 200 pcs.

Best regards


----------



## Perepep (Nov 25, 2022)

My unit has just arrived, for the moment I am very satisfied with its performance, the sound is more organic, more complete, much more spacious and with more micro details than my Fiio Q5 Tc and my other Fiio K5 Ess. In its packaging it comes with a foam rubber ring to protect the rgb, for now I will leave it on until I get used to the lighting since it softens a bit.








ps: I don't know if it has already been said, but you can use the two headphone outputs at the same time,


----------



## crea1986

@FiiO 
Does the PL50 improve suound quality alot on the K7?


----------



## SenorChang8

EdgeDC said:


> Which Black Friday sale are you looking at for the K9 Pro? AliExpress, or somewhere else?
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind, I didn't read to the end of the thread before responding.
> 
> ...


 
Saw this a bit too late to cancel. I’ll pray to the QC gods there’ll be no issues with mine. Really looking forward to seeing how well they make my IEMs sing.


----------



## FiiO

crea1986 said:


> @FiiO
> Does the PL50 improve suound quality alot on the K7?


Dear friend,

According to the feedback from other M17 user, the stability and purity of the sound are improved when using PL50.

Best regards


----------



## EdgeDC (Nov 28, 2022)

crea1986 said:


> @FiiO
> Does the PL50 improve suound quality alot on the K7?


According to a particular "retired System/Electrical Engineer" on this forum (not me), the PL50 will make absolutely no difference and is only an expensive placebo.

According to multiple people on this forum who have actually bought a PL50, the difference is noticeable.

So... yeah. Ask someone with an _academic_ background in this area of expertise, they might tell you no. Ask someone who actually _owns one and has tried it,_ and they might tell you yes.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## scracy (Nov 28, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> According to a particular retired System/Electrical Engineer on this forum (not me), the PL50 will make absolutely no difference and is only an expensive placebo.
> 
> According to multiple people on this forum who have actually bought a PL50, the difference is noticeable.
> 
> So... yeah. Ask someone with an _academic_ background in this area of expertise, they might tell you no. Ask someone who actually _owns one and has tried it,_ and they might tell you yes.  🤷‍♂️


Its kinda like IEM cables every ounce of professional electrical knowledge that I have (I'm an electrician by trade) says cables make zero difference to sound quality.

Yet after buying FiiO LC-RE Pro for my FH7S I can honestly say the bass is faster and the upper mids are slightly more forward than they were before with the stock cable.

My ears are no better than anyone else's so... 🤔...ultimately do whatever makes you happy 

Edit : With regards to the PL50 if it has a higher current output and a more filtered (smoother) DC output then potentially yes it could give you a cleaner audio signal given the DC supply would have potentially less ripple which could result in a lower noise floor.


----------



## EdgeDC

scracy said:


> Its kinda like IEM cables every ounce of professional electrical knowledge that I have (I'm an electrician by trade) says cables make zero difference to sound quality.
> 
> Yet after buying FiiO LC-RE Pro for my FH7S I can honestly say the bass is faster and the upper mids are slightly more forward than they were before with the stock cable.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I can appreciate skepticism over cables - especially power cables... but the power supply itself? I'm more inclined to believe that the quality of the PS could indeed make a noticeable difference than simply the power cables.


----------



## scracy (Nov 28, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> Yeah, I can appreciate skepticism over cables - especially power cables... but the power supply itself? I'm more inclined to believe that the quality of the PS could indeed make a noticeable difference than simply the power cables.


There is a reason why high quality power amplifiers have large capacitors on the DC side of the power supply and use toroidal transformers on the AC side, its to do with both filtering noise on the DC side and dynamic headroom of the power amp itself (instant power delivery) and avoiding noise on the AC side as any noise from a toroidal transformer will inherently cancel itself out due to its donut shape, I would imagine the same would apply on a much smaller scale with a headphone amp. Regarding power cables 100% agree with you.


----------



## Ichos (Nov 28, 2022)

A Linear power supply responds more quickly to load fluctuations, it is not as susceptible to EMI and RFI, it has better isolation from mains.
A linear power supply has lower output impedance.

An SMPS is susceptible to both EMI and RFI and requires shielding.
It  produces high-frequency noise by design that also backwashes into AC mains and pollutes the rest of the audio chain.
It also has greater ripple voltage and slower transient response.

A linear power supply has much lower noise.
Normally the voltage noise of the switching power supply is ten times greater and the current noise is five times greater than that of a linear power supply.

These differences can be minimized with a well designed audiophile SMPS but a well designed linear power supply will be always better in comparison.

Now think and compare the generic and cheap wall wart that comes with - let's say - the M17 or the K7 and compare it to the FiiO PL50 to understand what is happening with audio quality.

And don't expect the filtering and rectification circuit inside the K7 or the M17 to be as effective as what is used inside the PL50.

If you can't hear a difference then you either have less resolving headphones or you are blessed.
Keep your money and be happy.

(I am not an electric engineer but I have a diploma in Physics so I can understand the basics)


----------



## digititus

Ears are poor analytical tools and when coupled to beliefs and imagination can conjure up many variables. Most importantly, enjoy the music!


----------



## Ichos (Nov 28, 2022)

digititus said:


> Ears are poor analytical tools and when coupled to beliefs and imagination can conjure up many variables. Most importantly, enjoy the music!


A lot of scientists have the opposite opinion.
Ears together with the brain is a so complicated and superior hearing instrument that general scientific measurements cannot measure what you are really hearing.
The regular measurements suit that are used from all the objectivists can't really prove anything about sound perception and how the audio chain performs.

But, yes, I fully agree with you.
*Enjoy the music*.


----------



## kellustzall

digititus said:


> Ears are poor analytical tools and when coupled to beliefs and imagination can conjure up many variables. Most importantly, enjoy the music!


That leads me to some questions of this hobby's meaning. Is this about our organic ears or the machines? Do we need some kind of biomechanical devices that should coexist with our "poor" brain/ears? Is this the reason why Van Gogh cut his ears off? /jk


----------



## headstef (Nov 29, 2022)

Ichos said:


> A lot of scientists have the opposite opinion.
> Ears together with the brain is a so complicated and superior hearing instrument that general scientific measurements cannot measure what you are really hearing.
> The regular measurements suit that are used from all the objectivists can't really prove anything about sound perception and how the audio chain performs.
> 
> ...


It's true that measurements can't tell the whole story - especially for headphone listening. Not all parts of the listening experience can be measured. But wherever measurements are possible they are of high value because instruments are usually more sensitive and precise than human hearing thus they can help the objectivity of comparisons. They just can't measure everything. Neither can they measure the enjoyment or the irritation of the individual.


----------



## johnston21

I paired the K7 with an ifi iPowerX. Do I hear a difference? Don’t know, never plugged the og PS in…But I’m happy !


----------



## scracy

For those interested in a written review for the K7 🙂
https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-k7-review/


----------



## Ultrainferno

scracy said:


> For those interested in a written review for the K7 🙂
> https://www.headfonia.com/fiio-k7-review/



Thanks for the share. The K7 article is by @Aerosphere and we've given the K7 our Recommended Buy Award


----------



## iFi audio

johnston21 said:


> Don’t know, never plugged the og PS in…But I’m happy !



That's all that matters 

You may want to get back to a regular PSU at some point for a song or two, just to know how much iPowerX actually does


----------



## SilkyOtter

Has anyone tried the K7 with Philips Fidelio X3? I'm looking at buying blind because they both have great reviews and are cheap so I can afford to fail but.. I'd love to hear somebody's experience.


----------



## EdgeDC

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> This version is only available in China mainland. Total stock: 200 pcs.
> 
> Best regards


OK, thank you @FiiO. One curious question - which term is the correct one for that beautiful special edition? "Skylight"? "Sunroof Discovery"? Or some other term? I'm just wondering what the best English translation would be. In other words, if you _had_ decided to sell it outside of China, what word would FiiO have chosen to use to describe it?


----------



## cuprajake

would the k7 run aeon2 or cx?


----------



## ahmonge

cuprajake said:


> would the k7 run aeon2 or cx?


I don’t own it, but my K5 Pro drives the Aeon 2 Noire without any hassle.


----------



## cuprajake

im trying to decide if i want the aeon2 again or the cx drop

think i sold the af2 too quickly


----------



## crea1986 (Nov 30, 2022)

@FiiO I have a question and i would like to ask if using a smart power plug to turn the device on/off (remotely controlled) instead of turning the volume wheel (to turn the device on or off) might cause damage to the device itself or not. I wish there was a button to press to turn on/off the device


----------



## Perepep

cuprajake said:


> would the k7 run aeon2 or cx?


In case it can help, my Verum One (8 ohms/96 dB\mW) are similar to their Aeon2 and the K7 moves them with ease, in low impedance the volume pot moves between 12 or a little more.


----------



## duffer5

Ichos said:


> A Linear power supply responds more quickly to load fluctuations, it is not as susceptible to EMI and RFI, it has better isolation from mains.
> A linear power supply has lower output impedance.
> 
> An SMPS is susceptible to both EMI and RFI and requires shielding.
> ...


Well I am a bit surprised but pleasantly so. I got the PL50 and not only is the build quality through the roof good but there is a discernible difference in sound quality (for the better). I was truly skeptical but after a quick A/B test there is a difference. Can someone explain to me why a power supply makes my M17 sound better. I am at a loss.


----------



## EdgeDC

duffer5 said:


> Well I am a bit surprised but pleasantly so. I got the PL50 and not only is the build quality through the roof good but there is a discernible difference in sound quality (for the better). I was truly skeptical but after a quick A/B test there is a difference. Can someone explain to me why a power supply makes my M17 sound better. I am at a loss.


_<grabs popcorn and waits for retired engineer skeptics to retort> _

Sounds to me like you are at a gain, not a loss! 😎


----------



## duffer5

EdgeDC said:


> _<grabs popcorn and waits for retired engineer skeptics to retort> _
> 
> Sounds to me like you are at a gain, not a loss! 😎


Nicely done, I see what you did there


----------



## EdgeDC

duffer5 said:


> Nicely done, I see what you did there


Actually, I did it in the wrong thread. I'll respond the same in the M17 thread. That was the one that got lively about the PL50 a while back.


----------



## FiiO

crea1986 said:


> @FiiO I have a question and i would like to ask if using a smart power plug to turn the device on/off (remotely controlled) instead of turning the volume wheel (to turn the device on or off) might cause damage to the device itself or not. I wish there was a button to press to turn on/off the device


Dear friend,

Will not damage the device itself. Don't worry.

Best regards


----------



## Ichos

duffer5 said:


> Well I am a bit surprised but pleasantly so. I got the PL50 and not only is the build quality through the roof good but there is a discernible difference in sound quality (for the better). I was truly skeptical but after a quick A/B test there is a difference. Can someone explain to me why a power supply makes my M17 sound better. I am at a loss.


It is roughly explained at the post you quoted.

There is a general thought by the hardcore objectivists who think that everything can be measured (it can't at least with the gear they have) and then they say that there is a global conspiracy by the audio manufacturers who make "snake oil" devices that don't do anything good to the sound (like the lps) to fool us and get our money.


----------



## Markee

Finally just got an e-mail from Linsoul, my K7 has been shipped. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## nvs019

Just a weird question. Does any dac/amp which has capacitors require a burn in?

If so, does fiio K7 requires a burn in or something its full potential or actual sound signature will be reflected after certain hours of usage??

I have used earlier SONY ZX507 which says an approx of 60 hours usage is required to experience the full potential / actual signature of the DAP due to specific capacitors used in the dap.
The terminology might be different but  something  similar was mentioned.

@FiiO , does something like burn in required for fiio K7 as well?


----------



## digititus

Ichos said:


> It is roughly explained at the post you quoted.
> 
> There is a general thought by the hardcore objectivists who think that everything can be measured (it can't at least with the gear they have) and then they say that there is a global conspiracy by the audio manufacturers who make "snake oil" devices that don't do anything good to the sound (like the lps) to fool us and get our money.


There is a sensible middle ground which states that good engineering should be supported by sound technical data, as it is in many other industries. The consumer can make informed decisions based upon technical merit as well as personal tastes / demonstrations / reviews. This is actually a good thing for the industry as manufacturers can be held to account for what they state are the technical specifications of their products.


----------



## Ichos

digititus said:


> There is a sensible middle ground which states that good engineering should be supported by sound technical data, as it is in many other industries. The consumer can make informed decisions based upon technical merit as well as personal tastes / demonstrations / reviews. This is actually a good thing for the industry as manufacturers can be held to account for what they state are the technical specifications of their products.


To a certain extent yes, of course and I agree.
But you can't measure everything because you either don't have the right tools because they are available only in high tech laboratories or they have not been invented yet.


----------



## Ichos

nvs019 said:


> Just a weird question. Does any dac/amp which has capacitors require a burn in?
> 
> If so, does fiio K7 requires a burn in or something its full potential or actual sound signature will be reflected after certain hours of usage??
> 
> ...


Everything requires a certain burn in time.
From about 20-40 hours to over 200 if you are OCD..


----------



## digititus

Ichos said:


> To a certain extent yes, of course and I agree.
> But you can't measure everything because you either don't have the right tools because they are available only in high tech laboratories or they have not been invented yet.


You don't need to measure everything to see if a device operates according to the manufacturers specifications. You just need to repeat what they have measured.


----------



## Ichos

digititus said:


> You don't need to measure everything to see if a device operates according to the manufacturers specifications. You just need to repeat what they have measured.


I am referring to audible benefits from something, let's say a cable or an lps, that cannot be measured but you keep hearing them.
Then the objectivists say that it is placebo or bias.
Yes but I am hearing them and in a blind test.
So they must be there.


----------



## Ichos (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyway whichever camp is someone's favorite it doesn't mind as long he can enjoy listening to music.
Whether you buy the latest SMSL DAC because it measures 0.0000001% better or you prefer the schiity measuring Folgvar it doesn't matter if you enjoy the hobby.


----------



## digititus

Ichos said:


> Anyway whichever camp is someone's favorite it doesn't mind as long he can enjoy listening to music.
> Whether you buy the latest SMSL DAC because it measures 0.0000001% better or you prefer the schiity measuring Folgvar it doesn't matter if you enjoy the hobby.


Correct!


----------



## nvs019 (Dec 1, 2022)

Received the K7 today.

I have sold all the TOTL Stuff recently like MEST MK2, SONY IER Z1R, Dx300 with amp11 mk2, amp 12, amp13, SHANLING M8, HIFIMAN Ananda OG, CHORD MOJO,

 HD650, cayin ru6, LP W2, AT ATH R70X, sony zx507,   etymoticss -ER2XR, Er2SE, Er4XR, IMR EDP PLUS and many more in mid tier.

 Decided to keep sennheiser ie 900, earmen sparrow, SENNHEISER HD 600, HD 25 and AKG K712 Pro as they were not sold.

Many sennheiser; sony, focal consumer grade earphones were still with me.

Bought chord mojo 2 for  semi portability , FIIO K7 - desktop setup to support the iems and headphones i have.

They are complementing each other while keeping a similar signature with little differences.

Source is iphone 11 With apple otg lightenjng cable.

I was amazed by the quality and quantity of both chord mojo 2, fiio K7.

Fiio K7 is going neck to neck with chord mojo 2 while mojo 2 is relatively less warmer and little more detailed.


----------



## FiiO Willson

nvs019 said:


> Received the K7 today.
> 
> I have sold all the TOTL Stuff recently like MEST MK2, SONY IER Z1R, Dx300 with amp11 mk2, amp 12, amp13, SHANLING M8, HIFIMAN Ananda OG, CHORD MOJO,
> 
> ...


----------



## Kukii

As long as I am enjoying my K7, is there any plan to release a device with AK4499EX?


----------



## FiiO

Kukii said:


> As long as I am enjoying my K7, is there any plan to release a device with AK4499EX?


Dear friend, 

Thanks for the choosing our products. We have paid attention to this chip as well. 

Best regards


----------



## karloil

Caved in and got the K7. This will be my only FiiO device ever since they let me down with their X7 (1st, not MK2) - where I totally lost confidene in them. Let's see if this device restores my faith in the brand again.


----------



## reiserFS (Dec 2, 2022)

Ichos said:


> I am referring to audible benefits from something, let's say a cable or an lps, that cannot be measured but you keep hearing them.


Yes, a cable and a LPS can be measured up to spec. There's no audible difference - the "difference" you notice is a psychological mechanism called "placebo" and "cope" to rectify your decision to buy an expensive cable. We've been over this many times here on Head-Fi over the years and the conclusion always was that whoever wants to pump the bags of snake oil sellers will continue to do so - it's their decision after all.


----------



## Ichos

reiserFS said:


> Yes, a cable and a LPS can be measured up to spec. There's no audible difference - the "difference" you notice is a psychological mechanism called "placebo" and "cope" to rectify your decision to buy an expensive cable. We've been over this many times here on Head-Fi over the years and the conclusion always was that whoever wants to pump the bags of snake oil sellers will continue to do so - it's their decision after all.


Yeah yeah I know.


----------



## kellustzall (Dec 2, 2022)

reiserFS said:


> Yes, a cable and a LPS can be measured up to spec. There's no audible difference - the "difference" you notice is a psychological mechanism called "placebo" and "cope" to rectify your decision to buy an expensive cable. We've been over this many times here on Head-Fi over the years and the conclusion always was that whoever wants to pump the bags of snake oil sellers will continue to do so - it's their decision after all.


This hobby is a big placebo rabbit hole right from the start. Why even bother? Keep pretending your opinions are right and enjoy this self-loathing activity. People who call themselves "audiophile" or participate in buying audio gears are the most pathetic kinds in the world.


----------



## EdgeDC

kellustzall said:


> This hobby is a big placebo rabbit hole right from the start. Why even bother? Keep pretending your opinions are right and enjoy this self-loathing activity. People who call themselves "audiophile" or *participate in buying audio gears* are the most pathetic kinds in the world.


I have to ask - why do you bother to even be here on this forum, then? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## scracy

karloil said:


> Caved in and got the K7. This will be my only FiiO device ever since they let me down with their X7 (1st, not MK2) - where I totally lost confidene in them. Let's see if this device restores my faith in the brand again.


To be fair FiiO products from that era were a bit ordinary, I myself turned to Astell & Kern around about the time the first gen X7 was released. FiiO have very much lifted their game especially in the last 18 or so months, you wont be disappointed with the K7


----------



## Moonstar (Dec 4, 2022)

Hi there,
my FiiO K7 review is now online. Hope that you enjoy the read 

*FiiO K7 DAC & Headphone Amplifier Review:*
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-k7.26183/reviews#review-29696


----------



## Litlgi74

Is it possible to disconnect a lead to the LED ring of the volume knob from inside the amp?


----------



## scracy

Litlgi74 said:


> Is it possible to disconnect a lead to the LED ring of the volume knob from inside the amp?


There might be a warranty issue doing that 🤔


----------



## crea1986

Litlgi74 said:


> Is it possible to disconnect a lead to the LED ring of the volume knob from inside the amp?


they can disable it trough firmware update i guess.


----------



## Litlgi74

scracy said:


> There might be a warranty issue doing that 🤔


Not concerned about that.


----------



## Litlgi74

crea1986 said:


> they can disable it trough firmware update i guess.


Maybe... Doesn't seem like there is a rush to do so.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Litlgi74 said:


> Is it possible to disconnect a lead to the LED ring of the volume knob from inside the amp?


We can turn off that circle of lights on the volume knob by upgrading the software, but as of now there are few users who want to turn it off.


----------



## Litlgi74 (Dec 4, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> We can turn off that circle of lights on the volume knob by upgrading the software, but as of now there are few users who want to turn it off.


And for those that have two K7s and find the bright lights extremely annoying when watching a film in a dark room... What are our options?

Can a special firmware be sent to those who would like to disable it?

Can the ring be physically disabled internally?


----------



## Perepep (Dec 5, 2022)

Litlgi74 said:


> And for those that have two K7s and find the bright lights extremely annoying when watching a film in a dark room... What are our options?
> 
> Can a special firmware be sent to those who would like to disable it?
> 
> Can the ring be physically disabled




a bit of DIY


----------



## Dsnuts

Ok so why am I posting a pic of the K9 pro? This was my test bed for some cables. lol. Well thats because I recently bought the thing. 

I have been using the K9 pro getting to know its sound over the past weekend and I am now 100% certain of the value level on the K7.  For 1/4th the cost of the K9 pro your getting something like 85-90% of the sonics of Fiios flagship the K9 pros and almost a similar amount of power. Sure it uses a different dac ESS chip vs AK has more bells and whistles with a built in linear power supply. I am talking in pure subjective sound quality wise. The K7 comes remarkably close to the dynamics of the K9 pro and I have a feeling it is due to using the same THX amplification. K9 pro is more refined experience yes but the K7 has its own charms being the smoother musical AK sound vs the K9 pros.  I would have loved to compare it to the former K9 pro AK edition but this newer ESS version was the only type being sold new right now. 

If your on the fence to try a K7. It is by far the best bang for buck source dac/amp I am now 100% certain of. Been recommending it to just about everyone I know on headfi. I still cant get over just how good the K7 sounds.


----------



## FiiO

Perepep said:


> a bit of DIY


----------



## crea1986 (Dec 6, 2022)

FiiO Willson said:


> We can turn off that circle of lights on the volume knob by upgrading the software, but as of now there are few users who want to turn it off.


Does it really take that much to make a software update? i can predict 85% of your customers will atleast ask for it because the fixed light it's annoying.Most audiophiles user aren't gamers that look forward to rgb everything, please don't ride this nonsense gamery looking bs.I enjoy music not lights, othewise i would have chosen a different brand.


----------



## scracy

crea1986 said:


> Does it really take that much to make a software update? i can predict 85% of your customers will atleast ask for it because the fixed light it's annoying.Most audiophiles user aren't gamers that look forward to rgb everything, please don't ride this nonsense gamery looking bs.I enjoy music not lights, othewise i would have chosen a different brand.


Personally I like having the light around the volume knob, it's good indication that the unit is actually switched on.


----------



## vsg28

Perepep said:


> a bit of DIY


Why not just use the foam ring that comes on the K7 volume wheel (might be a recent addition though)?


----------



## bavlf

crea1986 said:


> Does it really take that much to make a software update? i can predict 85% of your customers will atleast ask for it because the fixed light it's annoying.Most audiophiles user aren't gamers that look forward to rgb everything, please don't ride this nonsense gamery looking bs.I enjoy music not lights, othewise i would have chosen a different brand.


In addition these LEDs are a horror and destroy the sobriety of the case!


----------



## crea1986

bavlf said:


> In addition these LEDs are a horror and destroy the sobriety of the case!


i agree 100%


----------



## nvs019

i like the way the led ring glows. may be a soft bright  reduce option would help


----------



## crea1986

scracy said:


> Personally I like having the light around the volume knob, it's good indication that the unit is actually switched on.


there is the white led already that indicates the unit status and the source you are using.An option to turn the ring on or off via software would be the best solution imho.


----------



## dpump

Two things I would like to see changed on the K7. (1) The light around the volume control needs to be dimmer-it is too bright. (2) Whenever you power the K7 on, it always defaults to the USB input. Would prefer it would stay on the last selected input if you were using an input besides USB.


----------



## godlikegamer

scracy said:


> Personally I like having the light around the volume knob, it's good indication that the unit is actually switched on.


I also in the 15%.... I like the RGB indicator alot... maybe I am a gamer inside?


----------



## fljoe

Just got the FiiO K7 today .. listening to Tidal on my laptop using USB input .. song starts and there is a small one second gap and then song resumes again .. this happens for all songs .. anyone seeing this or do I have a faulty unit? Or is there any kind of audio drivers that need to be installed? Thanks!


----------



## scracy

fljoe said:


> Just got the FiiO K7 today .. listening to Tidal on my laptop using USB input .. song starts and there is a small one second gap and then song resumes again .. this happens for all songs .. anyone seeing this or do I have a faulty unit? Or is there any kind of audio drivers that need to be installed? Thanks!


Try installing the driver from this link https://forum.fiio.com/note/showNoteContent.do?id=202105191527366657910&tid=17


----------



## nvs019

In India, the K7 product is shipped with 2 pin plug which is some how creating background noise while listening music even though electrical earthing is done properly.
 bought a 3 pin plug (https://www.amazon.in/gp/product/B01IOZUHRS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) which solved the background noise issue.

@FiiO , you should have shipped the 3 pin power plug instead of 2 pin plug. the unboxing and initial experience might have been even better.


----------



## llysender

EdgeDC said:


> I have to ask - why do you bother to even be here on this forum, then? 🤷‍♂️





Dsnuts said:


> Ok so why am I posting a pic of the K9 pro? This was my test bed for some cables. lol. Well thats because I recently bought the thing.
> 
> I have been using the K9 pro getting to know its sound over the past weekend and I am now 100% certain of the value level on the K7.  For 1/4th the cost of the K9 pro your getting something like 85-90% of the sonics of Fiios flagship the K9 pros and almost a similar amount of power. Sure it uses a different dac ESS chip vs AK has more bells and whistles with a built in linear power supply. I am talking in pure subjective sound quality wise. The K7 comes remarkably close to the dynamics of the K9 pro and I have a feeling it is due to using the same THX amplification. K9 pro is more refined experience yes but the K7 has its own charms being the smoother musical AK sound vs the K9 pros.  I would have loved to compare it to the former K9 pro AK edition but this newer ESS version was the only type being sold new right now.
> 
> If your on the fence to try a K7. It is by far the best bang for buck source dac/amp I am now 100% certain of. Been recommending it to just about everyone I know on headfi. I still cant get over just how good the K7 sounds.


The main issue with the K9 pro ESS is thats its tuned to sound smooth like fine satin. While it sinergises very well with planars it has this lack of the last bit of the attack that makes the makes the K7 and K9 pro AKM sound more dynamic. Can be solved by using a external aggrasive DAC but that kind of defeats the point of a AIO. The biggest benefit of the K9 pro imo is the amp stage. While it is not very powerful the control it provides cant be found sub 1k. As long as it isnt brasswinds or anything that really wants that treble edge the K9 pro ESS is very enjoyable for people that want a decently thick smooth yet highly microdetail focused AIO.

But yeah going back to the K7 while clearly a step down from the K9 pro AKM the pricing makes it a no brainer rec.


----------



## karloil

Just want to check with all K7 users - when you increase the volume, does it "jump" incrementally? (Not the usual, smooth volume increase)


----------



## scracy

karloil said:


> Just want to check with all K7 users - when you increase the volume, does it "jump" incrementally? (Not the usual, smooth volume increase)


The volume control on the K7 is not linear its logarithmic 🙂


----------



## dstarr3

scracy said:


> The volume control on the K7 is not linear its logarithmic 🙂


The question is more about whether the volume adjustment is digital or analog


----------



## scracy

dstarr3 said:


> The question is more about whether the volume adjustment is digital or analog


Digital I believe 🙂


----------



## dpump

Amazing how many questions can be answered by going to FiiO.com and reading the K7 specs.


----------



## Driftervov

Hi all 👋
My thoughts about Fiio K7 AMP/DAC like a non expert since it's my first amp 

- Compact and nice looking and overall well made
- In my opinion it did the purpose of getting it (to drive DT880 250 ohm)
- The front wheel feels pleasant, some delay when changing volume but it's smooth (for me not a con)
- The front light changes according to stream quality. I like it 
- Zero noice on the background when nothing is playing


----------



## fljoe

FAQ for the FiiO K7 : https://forum.fiio.com/note/showFSection.do?id=138


----------



## karloil

scracy said:


> The volume control on the K7 is not linear its logarithmic 🙂



Ok got it, thanks! So it does jump levels - just want to make sure my unit is not defective.


----------



## scracy

karloil said:


> Ok got it, thanks! So it does jump levels - just want to make sure my unit is not defective.


Most of the power is from 2 o'clock onwards on the volume dial if that makes sense?


----------



## johnston21 (Dec 7, 2022)

dpump said:


> Two things I would like to see changed on the K7. (1) The light around the volume control needs to be dimmer-it is too bright. (2) Whenever you power the K7 on, it always defaults to the USB input. Would prefer it would stay on the last selected input if you were using an input besides USB.


Mine stays on coaxial in. Never used a different input. Perhaps a permanent cable to a laptop is taking priority.


----------



## Roxaos

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> You could try the K7 in other computer or connect the other USB DAC to the computer and check whether this issue happens as well?
> 
> Best regards


Hello, I ended up buying another K7 just to see if my first one was defective but this problem is happening with both. I'm unsure if it's an issue with the K7 or how it pairs with my particular system/config. This never happened with my other dac/amps. I also gifted a K7 to a friend and he also said he's encountering the random volume dipping issue.


----------



## scracy

Roxaos said:


> Hello, I ended up buying another K7 just to see if my first one was defective but this problem is happening with both. I'm unsure if it's an issue with the K7 or how it pairs with my particular system/config. This never happened with my other dac/amps. I also gifted a K7 to a friend and he also said he's encountering the random volume dipping issue.


Might seem like a silly question but did you download and install the driver for the K7? A broken driver could cause the issue you are having


----------



## Roxaos

scracy said:


> Might seem like a silly question but did you download and install the driver for the K7? A broken driver could cause the issue you are having


First thing I did.


----------



## RickSanchez

Hi, I just got my k7 and I have couple of questions.
1. RGB light around volume knob is teal/cyan on both Windows and Fedora, idk if it should to be that colour. K7 is connected via usb-C to my laptop.
2. In Fedora I can select between analog output-k7 and digital output (s/pdif)-k7, usb-C connection. What is best option.


----------



## dpump

johnston21 said:


> Mine stays on coaxial in. Never used a different input. Perhaps a permanent cable to a laptop is taking priority.


The only input I have connected to my K7 is the toslink optical. But every time I power on the K7 it resets to the USB input and I have to select optical again. If I don't select optical I have no sound.


----------



## xLoud

Did anyone compare Fiio K7 with Topping DX3 Pro Plus?


----------



## scracy

RickSanchez said:


> Hi, I just got my k7 and I have couple of questions.
> 1. RGB light around volume knob is teal/cyan on both Windows and Fedora, idk if it should to be that colour. K7 is connected via usb-C to my laptop.
> 2. In Fedora I can select between analog output-k7 and digital output (s/pdif)-k7, usb-C connection. What is best option.


1. Sample rate determines volume knob colour Blue: 44.1KHz/48KHz Yellow: 88.2/96/176.4/192/352.8/384KHz Green: DSD64/128/256.
2. Only you can determine what suits your needs and ears the best.


----------



## FiiO

Roxaos said:


> Hello, I ended up buying another K7 just to see if my first one was defective but this problem is happening with both. I'm unsure if it's an issue with the K7 or how it pairs with my particular system/config. This never happened with my other dac/amps. I also gifted a K7 to a friend and he also said he's encountering the random volume dipping issue.


Dear friend,

What's the operation version of your computer? And which app are you using? The sampling rate of the music file is? We will try to check whether we could reproduce the same phenomenon first. Thanks in advance! 

Best regards


----------



## Roxaos

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> What's the operation version of your computer? And which app are you using? The sampling rate of the music file is? We will try to check whether we could reproduce the same phenomenon first. Thanks in advance!
> 
> Best regards


I’m using the latest Windows 11. Apps I’m using are any combination of discord, edge (watching twitch streams, YouTube), different games, Spotify/SoundCloud.

Sample rate is whatever Spotify and SoundCloud stream at. 44.1kHz if I’m not mistaken.

My friend who is also having this problem is on windows 10 doing the same things.


----------



## shampoosuicide (Dec 15, 2022)

*





Tidal via Roon on Mac > FiiO K7 [ 4.4mm balanced ] > Hifiman Edition XS / Letshuoer S12*

Just picked up a unit earlier today.

Let me make a disclaimer first and foremost that I paid for my K7 out of my pocket. I have never been compensated in any way for any of my reviews or impressions, nor do I intend to go down that route.

My only piece of FiiO source/amplifier gear hitherto was the humble FiiO E10K Olympus some years back. Most recently, my primary DAC/amp was the iFi micro iDSD Signature, then the JDS Element II and JDS Atom stack prior to that, with the iFi ZEN DAC Signature and Gustard H10 and iFi ZEN CAN being my staples for the last year or so. Other amps I've owned that are worth mentioning include the Drop + THX AAA 789, Monolith Liquid Platinum, Schiit Asgard 3, and Schiit Valhalla 2.

Note that I no longer own any of the units mentioned above nor do I have any other sources to conduct a direct comparison with the K7, so do take the following impressions with a reasonable grain of salt.

My first impression of the K7 and the Hifiman Edition XS via the 4.4mm balanced output was: airy, transparent, pristine, clean, refined, effortless, spacious, vibrant, full-bodied, and robust.

By comparison, and from memory, the iFi micro iDSD Signature I most recently owned sounded distinctly softer, mellower, warmer, more intimate, less precise, and less detailed, even with the GTO filter. At the same time, I would not describe the K7's sound as sterile, cool, or limp. It also does not exhibit the flatness and two-dimensional presentation of the JDS Atom, the sometimes overtly analytical and lean character of the THX AAA 789, or the compressed and strained quality of the Topping gear I've owned and auditioned (namely the Topping G5 and NX4).

I'm in the honeymoon phase at the moment to be sure, but the K7 seems to quite remarkably combine the effortlessness and naturalness of the iFi house sound with the precise and pristine quality of the Drop + THX AAA 789 and JDS Atom, the spaciousness and expansiveness of the Gustard H10, while injecting a healthy dose of vibrancy and robustness of its own all at once. Keep in mind, however, if you are seeking the warm, lush, romantic, or tube-like sound that is so sought after, you will not find it in the K7.

As for tangibles, build quality is solid with excellent fit and finish, and the volume pot is smooth, sturdy, with a pleasant amount of resistance. My main nitpicks so far are the dead zone on the volume pot between 7 o'clock and a little before 10 o’clock, along the slow initial ramp up in volume before 1 o’clock, and its relatively large footprint.

These are early impressions, and time will tell how they hold up in terms of quality control and if the magic sustains itself. For now, colour me _very_ impressed.


----------



## scracy (Dec 12, 2022)

shampoosuicide said:


> *
> 
> 
> Chain: Tidal via Roon on Mac > FiiO K7 [ 4.4mm balanced ] > Hifiman Edition XS / Letshuoer S12*
> ...





There is no doubt the FiiO K7 is an outstanding value proposition. I primarily use mine as a balanced amp for my IEM's as I still prefer the WA7 tube amp for the over ear headphones that I own in the case of the HD660S in particular I have found the K7 sounds a little too clean if that makes sense?


----------



## FiiO Willson

shampoosuicide said:


> *
> 
> 
> Chain: Tidal via Roon on Mac > FiiO K7 [ 4.4mm balanced ] > Hifiman Edition XS / Letshuoer S12*
> ...


Thanks for your support and your Sincere comments！

About the problem you mentioned:
“So far my main nitpicks are a dead zone on the volume pot between 7 to 10 o’clock on both my full-sized Edition XS and my Letshuoer S12, and the slow initial ramp up in volume before 1 o’clock.”---------This depends on the digital encoder we chose, so there is a small section with no value. But I guess this is a small problem,


----------



## ahmonge

shampoosuicide said:


> a dead zone on the volume pot between 7 to 10 o’clock


The same goes for the K5 Pro. Rather than a defect of the unit, it is a feature of its design.


----------



## Roxaos

Really hoping I can find a solution to this problem. Literally the only thing stopping me from using the K7 full time.


----------



## scracy (Dec 13, 2022)

Roxaos said:


> Really hoping I can find a solution to this problem. Literally the only thing stopping me from using the K7 full time.


I cant help but think that both yourself and your friend are running a piece of software that is causing a conflict with the K7 driver. Have you tried using any of the other inputs other than the USB in particular the RCA inputs?


----------



## morpheus620

Hello,

I got the K7 yesterday and it's really good for the price. He will even replace my Geshelli combination.
Only I have one problem. When starting Windows, the K7 is not recognized. I have to switch the K7 off and on again. Only then does Windows recognize it. The driver is from FiiO.


----------



## reiserFS (Dec 13, 2022)

If you're running Win 10 / 11, you won't need a driver, unless you're planning to run ASIO, which was deprecated by WASAPI.


----------



## Roxaos

scracy said:


> I cant help but think that both yourself and your friend are running a piece of software that is causing a conflict with the K7 driver. Have you tried using any of the other inputs other than the USB in particular the RCA inputs?


No we’ve only been using USB. I wonder what software could be the culprit assuming that is the problem.


----------



## scracy

Roxaos said:


> No we’ve only been using USB. I wonder what software could be the culprit assuming that is the problem.


The thing is only yourself and your friend have this issue with two different K7's which is why I suspect a software conflict or perhaps even a background process from an installed piece of software that may not even being running at the time but the background process for that software is, if that makes sense?


----------



## rodel808 (Dec 13, 2022)

reiserFS said:


> If you're running Win 10 / 11, you won't need a driver, unless you're planning to run ASIO, which was deprecated by WASAPI.



I had to install the Fiio driver to get "exclusive mode" working in Amazon Music (desktop app, Win11).  Weird thing after installing the driver, the Fiio K7 is identified as "Fiio Q series".

Edit. Not sure if Amazon Music is using WASAPI or ASIO.


----------



## godlikegamer

rodel808 said:


> I had to install the Fiio driver to get "exclusive mode" working in Amazon Music (desktop app, Win11).  Weird thing after installing the driver, the Fiio K7 is identified as "Fiio Q series".
> 
> Edit. Not sure if Amazon Music is using WASAPI or ASIO.


it is not weird to be named as Fiio Q Series, Fiio said before all same categories to be same name due to easier programming...


----------



## rodel808

godlikegamer said:


> it is not weird to be named as Fiio Q Series, Fiio said before all same categories to be same name due to easier programming...



I wonder what happens if you have multiple Fiio dacs connected. Do you get something like:
Fiio Q (1)
Fiio Q (2)

I guess the word "weird" was wrong to use. I was just expecting to see the name of the product. I do still have one of the first Fiio products they produced named Q1 which is also a dac\amp so when I saw it I was thinking of that old dac and not the K7.


----------



## godlikegamer

rodel808 said:


> I wonder what happens if you have multiple Fiio dacs connected. Do you get something like:
> Fiio Q (1)
> Fiio Q (2)
> 
> I guess the word "weird" was wrong to use. I was just expecting to see the name of the product. I do still have one of the first Fiio products they produced named Q1 which is also a dac\amp so when I saw it I was thinking of that old dac and not the K7.


Yes, it will show as (1) (2).. in window you will see all same categories named as same model, DACs is Q for example, in order to find the specific model you had to go under the their Fiio Control Panel...


----------



## Roxaos

scracy said:


> The thing is only yourself and your friend have this issue with two different K7's which is why I suspect a software conflict or perhaps even a background process from an installed piece of software that may not even being running at the time but the background process for that software is, if that makes sense?


The only thing I can confirm is him and I being the only instances of this happening in this thread. Our systems aren’t by any means identical, and the software we use (discord, Spotify, edge/chrome) isn’t exactly out of the ordinary.


----------



## scracy

Roxaos said:


> The only thing I can confirm is him and I being the only instances of this happening in this thread. Our systems aren’t by any means identical, and the software we use (discord, Spotify, edge/chrome) isn’t exactly out of the ordinary.


Its strange though that you have two K7's with the same issue and only yourself and your friend have this issue which suggests you are both running something on your computer that nobody else is, it may not even be audio related software and unlikely something common that you just mentioned. I remember on my P.C that an anti-virus program that shall remain nameless (starting with the letter K) completely destroyed my Corsair Cue software installation after an update to the point where I could not just re-install Corsair Cue I had to re-install Windows to solve the Corsair cue issue, needless to say took forever to find the conflict. Hopefully your issue wont come to that but yeah I suspect a conflict somewhere on both your P.C's. Ideally try using your K7 on a completely different machine to 100% eliminate both the K7's being the issue.


----------



## Roxaos

scracy said:


> Its strange though that you have two K7's with the same issue and only yourself and your friend have this issue which suggests you are both running something on your computer that nobody else is, it may not even be audio related software and unlikely something common that you just mentioned. I remember on my P.C that an anti-virus program that shall remain nameless (starting with the letter K) completely destroyed my Corsair Cue software installation after an update to the point where I could not just re-install Corsair Cue I had to re-install Windows to solve the Corsair cue issue, needless to say took forever to find the conflict. Hopefully your issue wont come to that but yeah I suspect a conflict somewhere on both your P.C's. Ideally try using your K7 on a completely different machine to 100% eliminate both the K7's being the issue.


I ran into this issue before and after a clean windows install and with two K7s (not including the one I gifted to my friend).

As such I’m inclined to believe it’s software related but I can’t figure out what it could be for the life of me.

The only thing I can think of is to start disabling applications/processes until a culprit is, hopefully, found.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Roxaos said:


> I ran into this issue before and after a clean windows install and with two K7s (not including the one I gifted to my friend).
> 
> As such I’m inclined to believe it’s software related but I can’t figure out what it could be for the life of me.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is to start disabling applications/processes until a culprit is, hopefully, found.


Hello,

I am very sorry for the trouble you have caused

Could you please describe in detail the problems, preferably with a video?

For example, the version number of Win11, the software you are using and the version number, the tracks that are having problems, etc., so that we can do some verification and confirm if there is a real problem?

You can send me this information via private message, thanks!


----------



## morpheus620

reiserFS said:


> If you're running Win 10 / 11, you won't need a driver, unless you're planning to run ASIO, which was deprecated by WASAPI.


Windows drivers can only do 16bit and 32bit. 24 bit missing.


----------



## Markee

Yesterday my K7 has arrived. I was surprised how small is the unit, but I love it since I wanted a small dac/amp. It looks and feels good. There is a good volume range for IEMs. But there is a problem. I hear loud hiss from the balanced output with my Campfire Vega 2020. SE output has just a small amout, but the balanced... If I plug out the USB cable the hiss is gone. I have Fiio KA2 too and there is no hiss with it. I've tried the K7 with other computer and the hiss is there too. I've tried with Audioquest USB cable and the default cable too. And it's important the volume is not high, the knob is between 10-11 clock. With my Letshuoer Z12 the hiss is smaller.


----------



## digititus

Roxaos said:


> I ran into this issue before and after a clean windows install and with two K7s (not including the one I gifted to my friend).
> 
> As such I’m inclined to believe it’s software related but I can’t figure out what it could be for the life of me.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is to start disabling applications/processes until a culprit is, hopefully, found.


You are running windows. Please fix this first


----------



## Roxaos

digititus said:


> You are running windows. Please fix this first


Haha, is that a MacOS or Linux purist I see?


----------



## digititus

Roxaos said:


> Haha, is that a MacOS or Linux purist I see?


Only Linux these days. Gave up on Mac's when they turned into a phone company.


----------



## ahmonge

Markee said:


> And it's important the volume is not high, the knob is between 10-11 clock


Do you hear the hiss even at low gain?


----------



## Markee

ahmonge said:


> Do you hear the hiss even at low gain?


I use it only on low gain.


----------



## ahmonge

Markee said:


> I use it only on low gain.


Does it change with volume changes?


----------



## Markee

ahmonge said:


> Does it change with volume changes?


No, the hiss level doesn't change.


----------



## ahmonge

Markee said:


> No, the hiss level doesn't change.


Could be the K7 Pro noise when paired with an ultra sensitive IEM, but the fact that it dissapears when the USB connector is unplugged puzzles me. Does the hiss happen when the USB cable is plugged and the computer is off?


----------



## Dsnuts

Vega is not the most sensitive IEM for Campfire audio. My unit is quite actually even using my most sensitive IEMs at listening levels. I tested them with IEMs with 8 Ohm impedence.  If the hiss is constant regardless of volume there has to be a different reason why that is hissing.


----------



## ahmonge

Dsnuts said:


> Vega is not the most sensitive IEM for Campfire audio. My unit is quite actually even using my most sensitive IEMs at listening levels. I tested them with IEMs with 8 Ohm impedence.  If the hiss is constant regardless of volume there has to be a different reason why that is hissing.


According to Campfire, Vega has a sensitivity of 114 db/mW, which is quite high for an amplifier whose lowest gain is 0 dB. Do any of your IEMs have similar or higher sensitivity? Because if so and you experience no hiss at all with your K7, @Markee's unit could be defective.


----------



## Dsnuts

I tested mine out with my solaris and Andromeda, Yanyin Moonlights. All very sensitive. Its not absolutely black quiet but it is very acceptable. I would even say is better than most sources I own.


----------



## Markee (Dec 14, 2022)

ahmonge said:


> According to Campfire, Vega has a sensitivity of 114 db/mW, which is quite high for an amplifier whose lowest gain is 0 dB. Do any of your IEMs have similar or higher sensitivity? Because if so and you experience no hiss at all with your K7, @Markee's unit could be defective.


I've tried to turn off the laptop and the hiss is there. I've tried with my other IEMs and it is audible with all of them, but not on the same level. The worst is Thor Mjölnir MK2. Unfornately USB is my only source so I can't try the other inputs.


----------



## ahmonge

Dsnuts said:


> I tested mine out with my solaris and Andromeda, Yanyin Moonlights. All very sensitive. Its not absolutely black quiet but it is very acceptable. I would even say is better than most sources I own.


Andromeda is even mor sensitive than Vega,


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 14, 2022)

Exactly. On my review of the K7 I always test out my most sensitive IEMs and I have recommending the K7 for IEM users due to its low noise floor. I get a slight waterfall at the most with the Andromeda which I hear on every source I use actually but no glaring hiss.


----------



## ahmonge (Dec 14, 2022)

Markee said:


> I've tried to turn off the laptop and the hiss is there. I've tried with my other IEMs and it is audible with all of them, but not on the same level. The worst is Thor Mjölnir MK2. Unfornately USB is my only source so I can't try the other inputs.


Don't have access to a TV set with a Toslink (optical) out?


----------



## Markee

ahmonge said:


> Don't have access to a TV set with a Toslink (optical) out?


I did another tests. On high gain it is even worse, much louder and I hear some other noise too. With my Thor Mjölnir if I plug out the USB the hiss is still there just not at that level and with this IEM I can hear the hiss on the SE output


----------



## ahmonge

Markee said:


> I did another tests. On high gain it is even worse, much louder and I hear some other noise too. With my Thor Mjölnir if I plug out the USB the hiss is still there just not at that level and with this IEM I can hear the hiss on the SE output


So probably is a faulty unit.


----------



## FiiO Willson

Markee said:


> Yesterday my K7 has arrived. I was surprised how small is the unit, but I love it since I wanted a small dac/amp. It looks and feels good. There is a good volume range for IEMs. But there is a problem. I hear loud hiss from the balanced output with my Campfire Vega 2020. SE output has just a small amout, but the balanced... If I plug out the USB cable the hiss is gone. I have Fiio KA2 too and there is no hiss with it. I've tried the K7 with other computer and the hiss is there too. I've tried with Audioquest USB cable and the default cable too. And it's important the volume is not high, the knob is between 10-11 clock. With my Letshuoer Z12 the hiss is smaller.


Our domestic users in China have also given feedback on similar issues if they are using another device.

The reason for this is because there is common ground interference from other devices.

Is your power outlet at the same time connected to other equipment? If so, can you separate them to confirm if this is the cause?


----------



## scracy

For those interested in a review of the K7, the reviewer makes a few of the same points we have made on this thread, enjoy


----------



## Markee

FiiO Willson said:


> Our domestic users in China have also given feedback on similar issues if they are using another device.
> 
> The reason for this is because there is common ground interference from other devices.
> 
> Is your power outlet at the same time connected to other equipment? If so, can you separate them to confirm if this is the cause?


I've seperated it. Here is the test scenarios:
if k7 turned off then turned on there is no loud hiss, but this time laptop also turned off so no signal. If laptop turned on while on battery as soon as the windows loads, the k7 gives a click sound like when you turn it on and the hiss is there.
If I turn off the laptop the hiss remains, but it is quieter.
If I turn off the k7, unplug the usb then turn it on back, no loud hiss just a tiny.
I had desktop dac before with two different amps and there were no issue and no issue with usb dongles.
I've contected with Linsoul but they want a video to prove this to Fiio. But how can this show on a video only you can hear it in your ears...


----------



## shampoosuicide (Dec 15, 2022)

shampoosuicide said:


> *
> 
> 
> Tidal via Roon on Mac > FiiO K7 [ 4.4mm balanced ] > Hifiman Edition XS / Letshuoer S12*
> ...









*Tidal via Roon on Mac > FiiO K7 [ Single-ended ] > Beyerdynamic DT 150*

Now with a high-impedance dynamic, the Beyerdynamic DT 150.

Again, as with the Edition XS: airy, open, pristine, clean, effortless, transparent, vibrant, with excellent low-end control and grip.

I don’t recall ever hearing the DT 150 sound _this_ detailed, open, transparent, and precise—not out of the iFi ZEN CAN balanced, not out of the Gustard H10, not out of the JDS Element II or the JDS Atom stack, and not out of the iFi micro iDSD Signature.

One of my main quibbles with the DT 150 with stock pads is that its low-end could often sound boomy and overblown and it could get congested on busy tracks—not so with the K7.

I had my doubts for a while with the iFi micro iDSD Signature and JDS Element II, but boy does the DT 150 _scale_ with the K7.


----------



## Koren

Is the stock power supply a simple switching power supply with high noise?  Has anyone bought a low-noise ifi ipower X?  if so what did you experience?


----------



## kellustzall

Koren said:


> Is the stock power supply a simple switching power supply with high noise?  Has anyone bought a low-noise ifi ipower X?  if so what did you experience?


Bought one for my K7. It's a really subtle difference, the stock is doable, not bad, in fact, there's a weird thing happens that the stock somehow has a bit more more bass impact. But the X really shines when there're complex passages of instruments or female vocals-centered performance. The upper registers just sound more crystalized, crisp and grain-free. When things get clampy and dense, the X does not silently kill the dynamic of the music like the stock does. I think you can live with the stock SPSP, it's not a night and day difference.


----------



## Ichos

Koren said:


> Is the stock power supply a simple switching power supply with high noise?  Has anyone bought a low-noise ifi ipower X?  if so what did you experience?


You should get FiiO PL50.
It makes a notable difference.
Try by yourself and become a believer!


----------



## Koren

Koren said:


> Is the stock power supply a simple switching power supply with high noise?  Has anyone bought a low-noise ifi ipower X?  if so what did you experience?


haven't you noticed that the background is darker, so there are more details and the sounds are more vivid and defined?


----------



## Evshrug (Dec 16, 2022)

Roxaos said:


> Haha, is that a MacOS or Linux purist I see?


He jokes, but honestly the foundational audio programming in iOS and Android is better optimized than Windows (or Mac, even). I love using the USB-C out on my iPad Air!



ahmonge said:


> Could be the K7 Pro noise when paired with an ultra sensitive IEM, but the fact that it dissapears when the USB connector is unplugged puzzles me. Does the hiss happen when the USB cable is plugged and the computer is off?


 Another possibility could be noise from the USB power line. The FiiO K7 Pro is wall-powered, so perhaps the issue could be solved with a USB that isolates/doesn't have the pin for supplying USB power to accessories?


----------



## Dmitrii197614

Здравствуйте. В такой ситуации приложение Tidal на телефоне Android 12 не видит цап fiio k7. Я подключаю его через usb. Дорожки воспроизводятся, вокруг ручки горит зеленый огонек. Телефон Xiaomi poco x3, miui 12.0.1. Что бы это могло быть?


----------



## Dmitrii197614

Hello. Such a situation, the Tidal application on the android 12 phone does not see the fiio k7 dac. I connect it via usb. The tracks are being played, the green light is on around the handle. Xiaomi poco x3 phone, miui 12.0.1. What could it be?


----------



## karloil

Just added a PL50 into the mix...so far, so good...


----------



## Ichos

karloil said:


> Just added a PL50 into the mix...so far, so good...


The PL50 is very good with the Q7 and M17 but it works even better in the case of the K7.


----------



## Koren

Ichos said:


> The PL50 is very good with the Q7 and M17 but it works even better in the case of the K7.


have you tried these with the pl50?  does the pl50 behave differently with each device, or does it bring the same thing?  what changes does the pl50 bring?  for example for k7.


----------



## Ichos

Koren said:


> have you tried these with the pl50?  does the pl50 behave differently with each device, or does it bring the same thing?  what changes does the pl50 bring?  for example for k7.


Improved clarity, dynamics, backer background, faster transients.
It makes more sense for K5 Pro and K7 because they are mains powered all the time.
For Q7 and M17 it is only effective in the Ultra high gain that is available only in DC mode.
But you should wait for the upcoming review of K7.

Disclaimer - this is purely subjective experience and I will not engage in the usual subjectivists Vs objectivists discussion.


----------



## karloil

Ichos said:


> The PL50 is very good with the Q7 and M17 but it works even better in the case of the K7.



This might be an overkill - but I already have a power filter conditioner with my other devices and the PL50 is also plugged into the same conditioner 





Ichos said:


> Improved clarity, dynamics, backer background, faster transients.



I can confirm this - asked my wife to do a blind test yesterday and the darker background and cleaner presentation was immediately noticable.


----------



## Ichos

karloil said:


> This might be an overkill - but I already have a power filter conditioner with my other devices and the PL50 is also plugged into the same conditioner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not an overkill.
The power conditioner is essential for addressing certain mains problems and mainly incoming EMI.
The linear power supply should of course be plugged to the conditioner so it works with clean mains but it is there to improve in other matters that a cheap SMPS can't do.
As an example it responds more quickly to load fluctuations, it has lower output impedance and most importantly it doesn't generate high-frequency noise of it's own (as a cheap SMPS is doing by design) that also backwashes into AC mains and pollutes the rest of the audio chain cancelling the power conditioner positive effects!


----------



## scracy (Dec 18, 2022)

A written review of the K7, for those interested there is a comparison to both the K5 Pro ESS and K9 Pro ESS  
https://headfonics.com/fiio-k7-review/


----------



## morpheus620

Electricity cannot improve the sound. It's just manufacturer marketing. Current is current whether linear or not.


----------



## karloil




----------



## digititus

morpheus620 said:


> Electricity cannot improve the sound. It's just manufacturer marketing. Current is current whether linear or not.


Electricity produced by windfarms is proven to provide more air and a cleaner background to the sound


----------



## scracy

digititus said:


> Electricity produced by windfarms is proven to provide more air and a cleaner background to the sound


Does power from a solar panel provide a brighter sound signature?


----------



## bavlf

A 12v after battery (after photovoltaic or wind turbine for example) is infinitely purer and cleaner than 12v after conversion of a highly polluted 110 or 230v alternating current from a network.
Just listen and it's obvious; and known since the beginnings of high fidelity


----------



## digititus

scracy said:


> Does power from a solar panel provide a brighter sound signature?


Most definitely! Avoid solar if your are treble sensitive


----------



## Ichos (Dec 18, 2022)

The comparison here is not between an audiophile, well designed smps and an equally well designed LPS.
It is rather about the cheap supplied smps (wall wart) and an external upgrade LPS with a very modest asking price.
In this context it is interesting for someone to read the following article (among many others in the net).

https://alpha-audio.net/review/multitest-external-12-volt-power-supplies/

Ignore all subjective listening impressions.
Just look at the measurements and observe the differences between the typical wall wart and the cheapest of the bunch, the iFi, which also happens to be a well designed smps.

PS - The measurements are also with a real load similar to that of your DAC and not plain bull measurements of the output as you may find in the known objectivists measurements website.


----------



## digititus

Disclaimer. I am joking. Having fun. I would never claim to challenge what others do or do not hear. Enjoy the music.


----------



## karloil

Something that others are forgetting - respect the opinion of others - specially in this kind of topic (fairly similar to upgrade cables, burn-in, etc)

Some people will just blatantly say something and will impose/force you to believe in what they just posted. Quite funny actually as some of these same people have not even tried testing what they claim to be is fact. (I'm not specifically pointing at anyone - I'm just discussing this in general). 

In my view, I have always respected the views of others - if they can't hear what I'm hearing (if they even tried testing it for themselves in the 1st place), then I have no issues with that - I'm quite happy that my ears are still working (sensitive?) as it should. 



Not to further derail this thread, going back to the K7 - I'm quite happy with the purchase. As some may have read, I wasn't too keen with FiiO products after my last encounter with one of their DAP...but the K7 (and PL50) has now slowly got me building confidence back in the FiiO brand


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 18, 2022)

I would imagine the addition of the PL50 would bring the K7 closer to the original K9 pro AKM edition. I would have loved to hear a comparison, but my new K9 Pro has ESS chips in them so not really apples to apples. This being said. I do have a bit of a heads up on a little upgrade for your DAC/AMPs connected to your computers. Nothing wrong with the included USB cables but it's not exactly optimal. I recently bought one of these things.


These immediately improve the SQ of my K9pro. No they are not the originals, I doubt you can get originals of these things from Aliexpress. Lol. But they are an improvement. Priced at $25-$40ish and there are numerous cable vendors that sell these things you gotta search around.  They provide a nice little uptick in clarity better imaging, instrument separation and detail for price. No its not night and day difference but it is definitely noticeable.

Original Nordost cable is like 15K. You can buy 75 K7s to share with all your headfi buddies for the cost of one of these things. Lol.


----------



## Ichos

Two flames on the same thread!
External linear power supply and snake oil USB cable.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 18, 2022)

Fiios flagship K9 pros both the AKM and ESS version use linear power supplies built in which is a way of making the SQ better on them which is what folks are doing with the PL50 and the K7.


----------



## schmalgausen

It's better to get 15k cables.


----------



## Dsnuts (Dec 18, 2022)

Back to the K7. Will be interesting to see what Fiio does with the upcoming K9.


----------



## Ichos

Dsnuts said:


> Back to the K7. Will be interesting to see what Fiio does with the upcoming K9.


It better be without ESS.


----------



## godlikegamer

Ichos said:


> It better be without ESS.


It is ESS for K9... ESS9068


----------



## Ichos

godlikegamer said:


> It is ESS for K9... ESS9068


Too many ESS products and too much effort to make them sound natural...


----------



## Koren

Ichos said:


> Too many ESS products and too much effort to make them sound natural...


I have a question for you.  I saw you tested the violactric v380(2) and fiio k9 pro ess.  which one do you think is better?  except that the power of the vio amplifier is higher.


----------



## Ichos

Koren said:


> I have a question for you.  I saw you tested the violactric v380(2) and fiio k9 pro ess.  which one do you think is better?  except that the power of the vio amplifier is higher.


The V380² but it is almost three times more expensive...


----------



## Koren

Ichos said:


> The V380² but it is almost three times more expensive...


what would you say is better or different?


----------



## Ichos

Koren said:


> what would you say is better or different?


Subjectively speaking and for my ears better.
But we are getting of topic, you can ask in the related thread.


----------



## Kukii

Dsnuts said:


> I would imagine the addition of the PL50 would bring the K7 closer to the original K9 pro AKM edition. I would have loved to hear a comparison, but my new K9 Pro has ESS chips in them so not really apples to apples. This being said. I do have a bit of a heads up on a little upgrade for your DAC/AMPs connected to your computers. Nothing wrong with the included USB cables but it's not exactly optimal. I recently bought one of these things.
> 
> These immediately improve the SQ of my K9pro. No they are not the originals, I doubt you can get originals of these things from Aliexpress. Lol. But they are an improvement. Priced at $25-$40ish and there are numerous cable vendors that sell these things you gotta search around.  They provide a nice little uptick in clarity better imaging, instrument separation and detail for price. No its not night and day difference but it is definitely noticeable.
> 
> Original Nordost cable is like 15K. You can buy 75 K7s to share with all your headfi buddies for the cost of one of these things. Lol.


Interested to buy one, did you try it on the K7?
Also wonder how it looks like in real life.


----------



## Dsnuts

Similar results on the K7.  Completely worth getting. If you use your computer to stream using the K7 those cables are worth getting. They are substantially thick. About half an inch in diameter. I would get at least a meter in length. There are other Nordost ones you can get as well but I went with this one. Can't go back to the stock USB cable let me put it that way.


----------



## Evshrug

digititus said:


> Electricity produced by windfarms is proven to provide more air and a cleaner background to the sound


Electricity produced by nuclear power is proven 😉 to provide more micro detail and impact.


----------



## bavlf

Evshrug said:


> Electricity produced by nuclear power is proven 😉 to provide more micro detail and impact.


Lamentable comment: I naively thought that this thread was that of the FiiO K7
Drop = troll?


----------



## digititus

Evshrug said:


> Electricity produced by nuclear power is proven 😉 to provide more micro detail and impact.


Not sure about that. I always find it leaves a dirty background which no amount of EQ can clean up


----------



## Koren

Do you think there is an audible difference between the k7 and k9 pro thx 788+ amplifiers?


----------



## Ichos

Koren said:


> Do you think there is an audible difference between the k7 and k9 pro thx 788+ amplifiers?


Amplifier only with the analogue input?


----------



## Koren

Ichos said:


> Amplifier only with the analogue input?


yes


----------



## Ichos

Koren said:


> yes


They are very close, especially if you add the PL50 LPS to the K7.
Still the K9 Pro has a better power supply and this is why it peaks at 52Vp-p instead of the 37.7 of the K7 and has better handling of 300Ω loads.
The K9 Pro also has balanced line input but the K7 is considerably cheaper.


----------



## Evshrug

bavlf said:


> Lamentable comment: I naively thought that this thread was that of the FiiO K7
> Drop = troll?


Please excuse me, I saw a line of hyperbolic jokes not related to the amp itself, and it tickled my sense of humor. Thank you for sharing your concern; I personally have owned and enjoyed several FiiO products before I started consulting for Drop this month, and I am not criticizing them here.

Drop = exploring many threads as much as I can to see what people are into/prefer.


----------



## kornel221

How would this compare to chord mojo? My main headphones are hd660s and akg k701 . Would this be an upgrade from chord mojo?

Thanks!


----------



## vsg28

My review is published now for those interested: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/fiio-k7-desktop-dac-amplifier


----------



## Bogmirkovic

Hi everybody!
I created an account here today just so i can post my opinions on this device.
Namely Fiio K7 and Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80ohm is my first proper audio setup. I've had some lesser setups in the past like dongle dacs and cheap headphones (iBasso dc05, Fiio A3 amp, Apple dongle, Fiio X1 the OG and iSK HF2010, Superlux HD681, KZ ZEX, CCA CRA headphones).
I can say right of the bat that Fiio K7 clearly blows all the dacs and amps out of the water, especially the onboard audio which was my main source for decade and a half.

*About the device*

At this point I don't think there is any point talking about the build as it is covered thoroughly so I will just focus on my subjective opinion on how it sounds. My main focus when describing the sound will be DT 770 PRO headphones, but i will mention others as well.
*Bass*
What I've noticed immediately is how the low frequencies both go cleaner and meatier at the same time. Comparing it to iBasso dc05 it's a huge difference. It's especially noticeable when you hear something like a live recording of an orchestra performing and low rumbles of R&B and Hip Hop. Examples:
    1) Once Upon a Time in the West - The Danish National Symphony Orchestra & Tuva Semmingsen
The body of the Contrabass and Cello instruments are much more noticeable and textured as well. Very well controlled and separated without muddying rest of the spectrum.
    2) Juicy J - The Woods (feat. Justin Timberlake)
In the beginning and throughout the song there are very low bass hits and sustained sub notes that are textured. You can hear every bit of that. Again defined and textured with proper decays.
    3) Mick Gordon - Mastermind
This is more of a Electronic type of sound. The whole presentation is fantastic, especially towards the end when the low thumping starts. same as before without interfering with higher pitched electronic sounds. I did like this song more on my iSK headphones as the overall sound was more textured in those heavy electronic parts.
*Mids*
First impressions is that the mids sound very natural. Much more so than the iBasso dongle (I know that it's not a fair comparison but keep in mind that dc05 is a big step up from the onboard audio i have - Realtek ALC 889). The instruments are very well textured, pronounced and detailed. The dongle had more separation i must note and that was consistent from 200hz and above. I believe that has to do with lack of low end and a pronounced high end on iBasso device. Vocal sounded much more natural and dynamic on K7. That goes through all of the mid spectrum. All the instruments sounded natural with better dynamics and decays. Vocals felt just slightly pushed forward but without any aggression whatsoever. Examples:
    1) Decapitated - Spheres of madness
This track starts off aggressively, especially on the guitars that are very distorted and heavy. You can hear that very well. First time I ever noticed that grainy texture that the distortion of the guitar has. It sounded very close to the guitar plugged straight in an amp through distortion pedal. The double bass is also very good and textured.
    2) Metallica - Orion
First time ever that I was able to enjoy the full soundscape of Cliff Burtons bass. So well controlled and textured. That famous distortion he had on the bass. Big smile on my face. The guitars are very well presented too. None of the frequencies fight for spotlight on this device. Again the control and texture is superb. Dynamics too. The track begins at a very low volume and then slowly ramps up. Very well done.
    3) Death - Voice of the Soul
One of my favorite Death tracks. It starts off on acoustic guitars and then electric guitar chime in. How the guitars dance around each other with calling and answering on the left and right channel is superb. At one point i believe there to be 5 guitars playing all at once and you can hear all of them. Acoustic guitars again very textured with proper sound of strings and body of the guitar. Electric guitars very clear and with faster decays. Dynamics top notch.
*Treble*
High frequencies are the only part of this device that is somewhat lacking. Considering that I will be mostly using K7 with 770 PRO this is a good thing. The highs are there and accurate but they lack layering and some texture. iBasso, all though sharper, has better layering and detail compared to K7. It's most noticeable on tracks that are heavy on Cymbals and some Brass instruments. For me the treble of K7 is much more pleasing and relaxed. I never experienced fatigue as is did on the dc05. That has to do with the headphones of course. Superlux HD681 are still unlistenable for me even on K7. These headphones sound unnatural on all sources. Very tiny and on some tracks straight up piercing. I didn't try tube amp however. K7 manages to retrieve all the macro details and basic layers but fails to deliver micro details and proper layering. Examples:
    1) Meshuggah - Catch 33
This drums on this album are programmed and the cymbals, specifically crash cymbals, sound very saturated and have that sheen on them that is very displeasing to the ear. Fiio K7 almost solved this problem for me. It tamed those highs and made this album much more enjoyable. To get rid of the crash cymbal fatigue I just turn down the listening volume slightly and voila, problem gone.
    2) Once Upon a Time in the West - The Danish National Symphony Orchestra & Tuva Semmingsen
This piece again. I bring it up because it is masterfully recorded and mixed. The brass parts, albeit not very present, sound superb with good amount of overtones. Great dynamics as well.
    3) The Algorithm - Cluster
This track is a mix of real instruments and electronic sounds. Throughout the track there are multiple high pitched electronic parts that are quick and textured. Fiio does this track justice. Very good positioning and separation but i think that has to do with how masterfully the track was done. iBasso is very sharp in this piece. Again the culprit i think are the headphones which are bright by themselves.
*Soundstage and Imaging*
This is another area that I've noticed a huge step up from the onboard audio. The stage is wide, like properly wide, deep but width is better than depth and another thing I've noticed is the height. The height changes are much better portrayed than anything I've heard so far. Not that I have much experience with different gear mind you. My iSK HF2010 headphones opened up to another level. Previously they were very 2 dimensional, even 1 dimensional I would say, because the depth was almost non existent. I didn't know what was height until i heard the K7 to be honest. These headphones benefited greatly from K7 and became very reflective of the stage. Imaging was almost laser sharp on iSK. I could hear exactly where things were without a mistake. Tested this in Valorant and Jesus Christ. I knew where enemies were to the point i could shoot them blindfolded.
Beyerdynamics on the other hand, while benefiting from the increased soundstage and therefore better instrument separation, still slightly lacked in imaging. These headphones have a sort of diluted image where you can place things in a small area of the stage but not on a single exact spot. I was really Impressed by the laser sharp imaging i got out of my iSK headphones. Too bad I don't have any open world games with good sound design to test them more. 
Other game I played was Doom Eternal. I wasn't too focused on the soundstage as I was constantly headbanging while playing 
*Conclusion*
I am very happy with my purchase! As a musician and a music lover this was the best thing I've bought, beside 770 PRO's, and something I should've done waaay earlier in my life. I'm talking about a good DAC/AMP setup.
I don't know how this device compares to other devices in this category but my god am I happy with K7. Now my imagination itches the curiosity on the thought of a high end headphone that is decently priced...
One more thing I should mention is the fact other people already noticed about this device and that is the laggy volume and the fact that in my case with 770's i have to turn the volume to about 2 o'clock on high gain to get to my listening volumes.

*Great job Fiio!!!*
​


----------



## FiiO

Bogmirkovic said:


> Hi everybody!
> I created an account here today just so i can post my opinions on this device.
> Namely Fiio K7 and Beyerdynamic DT 770 PRO 80ohm is my first proper audio setup. I've had some lesser setups in the past like dongle dacs and cheap headphones (iBasso dc05, Fiio A3 amp, Apple dongle, Fiio X1 the OG and iSK HF2010, Superlux HD681, KZ ZEX, CCA CRA headphones).
> I can say right of the bat that Fiio K7 clearly blows all the dacs and amps out of the water, especially the onboard audio which was my main source for decade and a half.
> ...


Dear friend, 

Glad to hear that you are enjoying the K7.

Best regards


----------



## Evshrug

@Bogmirkovic and @vsg28 Great reviews from both of you, a pleasure to read! Thank you for your efforts


----------



## Bogmirkovic

Evshrug said:


> @Bogmirkovic and @vsg28 Great reviews from both of you, a pleasure to read! Thank you for your efforts


Thanks for the kind words!! 
On the side note can anybody recommend a set of open back headphones that are kind of jack of all trades that will pair well with K7
My preferences are that the whole frequency range is audible, sub bass of course. They must lean on the warm side, good mid range is important and so is the imaging. Soundstage doesn't have to be huge but i like depth and layering. Detail is important too.
When i read all of this it does seem like I'm looking for a Planar set that leans on the warm side with sub extension 
I forgot to mention the price - my max would be around 600$.


----------



## Evshrug

Bogmirkovic said:


> Thanks for the kind words!!
> On the side note can anybody recommend a set of open back headphones that are kind of jack of all trades that will pair well with K7
> My preferences are that the whole frequency range is audible, sub bass of course. They must lean on the warm side, good mid range is important and so is the imaging. Soundstage doesn't have to be huge but i like depth and layering. Detail is important too.
> When i read all of this it does seem like I'm looking for a Planar set that leans on the warm side with sub extension
> I forgot to mention the price - my max would be around 600$.


Well, you have the DT 770 right now, correct? And it seems you listen to metal, rap, and you like high action video games. Overall, I would recommend looking for something that isn’t exactly an all-rounder, but rather something with a bit more bass emphasis than anything else (perhaps a bit dark), and it’s worth mentioning that usually open back headphone’s don’t naturally have linear extension into the lowest sub-bass regions. Also, there’s a jump in options between the $300 price level and $1000, though a few models exist.

For me my all-rounder is the HD 660S. It took the meaty but clean, full bodied sound of the famous and popular HD 650 (HD 6xx), but added a bit more energy in the treble, as well as detail seemed more apparent and crisp. But honestly, among open headphones, you might prefer the HD 560S or HD 58X Jubilee. Those both have unusually good sub bass extension for open-back headphones, and the HD 58X Jubilee has more midbass. Since you already like Beyer, I might have recommended the DT 1990, but you might like the Philips X2HR even more. A bassy but tight headphone headphone I recently got to experience was the Apos Caspian – it kind of feels like a closed-back headphone, definitely has the mids and bass to satisfy you, there is a bit of a bump in the upper mids that leaves me preferring listening to tracks that don’t focus there, like I don’t recommend female vocal pop if you have a sensitivity to this region (you might not, if your Beyer doesn’t bother you). I would recommend taking this list and looking up reviews, seeing if one stands out to you as most interesting.

I’m not up to date on the latest Planars. You might’ve liked the discontinued HiFiman HE-400, because it had a fun V-shaped sound with strong bass, though the mids made vocals sound a bit too recessed for my liking.  In your price range and in current production (I think), I would recommend looking up the HiFiman HE 6SE and Fostex T60RP, or a commercial T50RP mod. Those Fostex will really be hungry for amp power, haha, but will make your investment feel justified! In general, the best advantage inherent in Planar drivers is their low mass and low distortion: they sound very clean, especially in the highs, but they need to be physically larger to displace as much air as Dynamic drivers, and so sometimes I think they sound too clean and soft in the lows (I did quite like the Edition X and XS though, and Audeze leans into the smoothness with usually a quite liquid sound, some of their headphones have extra bass which I think you would prefer).

I realize I didn’t just give you one answer, or even strongly recommend one headphone… but there isn’t one right answer (you could be happy with any of these!), but that’s because of how personal and unique our preferences are. I hope you have some fun weighing the pros and cons as you read reviews. And since you have a new account, here’s the tradition:

“Welcome to Head-Fi, sorry about your wallet!” 😁


----------



## Bogmirkovic

Evshrug said:


> Well, you have the DT 770 right now, correct? And it seems you listen to metal, rap, and you like high action video games. Overall, I would recommend looking for something that isn’t exactly an all-rounder, but rather something with a bit more bass emphasis than anything else (perhaps a bit dark), and it’s worth mentioning that usually open back headphone’s don’t naturally have linear extension into the lowest sub-bass regions. Also, there’s a jump in options between the $300 price level and $1000, though a few models exist.
> 
> For me my all-rounder is the HD 660S. It took the meaty but clean, full bodied sound of the famous and popular HD 650 (HD 6xx), but added a bit more energy in the treble, as well as detail seemed more apparent and crisp. But honestly, among open headphones, you might prefer the HD 560S or HD 58X Jubilee. Those both have unusually good sub bass extension for open-back headphones, and the HD 58X Jubilee has more midbass. Since you already like Beyer, I might have recommended the DT 1990, but you might like the Philips X2HR even more. A bassy but tight headphone headphone I recently got to experience was the Apos Caspian – it kind of feels like a closed-back headphone, definitely has the mids and bass to satisfy you, there is a bit of a bump in the upper mids that leaves me preferring listening to tracks that don’t focus there, like I don’t recommend female vocal pop if you have a sensitivity to this region (you might not, if your Beyer doesn’t bother you). I would recommend taking this list and looking up reviews, seeing if one stands out to you as most interesting.
> 
> ...


Hahaha yeah. The wallet is already weeping 
I might give some Hifimans a go. Searching through the web I've noticed that many people recommend the Edition XS as a taste of HiFi.
Fortunately Serbia is a high tech Meka and I can try many different headphones in Audio stores and make a decision based on my preference. (Very heavy sarcasm)
Just like the Fiio K7 I would have to import this stuff as the choices here are very very few. That's what makes any decision super difficult.
It also doesn't help that, in my opinion, most of Youtubers are just selling you products nowadays. There's barely any criticism and description of how something sounds is less detailed than what you can find here regularly.
So I have a high dose of skepticism to what I watch on Youtube. The matter is even worse because most companies send the products only to people that they know will give a favorable review. For example bunch of channels did a review of the Topping DX3 Pro+ and they unanimously praised the device. I was lucky that one of my bandmates bought DX3 Pro+ so I could hear it for myself. That dac/amp sounded very unnatural to me. It had way too much treble and it honestly got tiring pretty quickly. On top of that it had sort of too clean of a sound. Way less dynamics than the K7 and less bass as well. It was pretty detailed I must say.
Reading more about it here and on other forums painted that picture much better. There were many more people that were bothered by the sound of that device.


----------



## godlikegamer

Bogmirkovic said:


> Hahaha yeah. The wallet is already weeping
> I might give some Hifimans a go. Searching through the web I've noticed that many people recommend the Edition XS as a taste of HiFi.
> Fortunately Serbia is a high tech Meka and I can try many different headphones in Audio stores and make a decision based on my preference. (Very heavy sarcasm)
> Just like the Fiio K7 I would have to import this stuff as the choices here are very very few. That's what makes any decision super difficult.
> ...


not sure where you from and how much price diff between Edition XS and Ananda Stealth... if price diff is marginal then I would say go for Ananda Stealth, is really better than Edition XS.. and I would not recommend that you pair HD660S with K7 since it cannot consider drives my HD700 fully.. they both had 150 ohm... YMMV


----------



## scracy (Dec 26, 2022)

godlikegamer said:


> not sure where you from and how much price diff between Edition XS and Ananda Stealth... if price diff is marginal then I would say go for Ananda Stealth, is really better than Edition XS.. and* I would not recommend that you pair HD660S with K7 *since it cannot consider drives my HD700 fully.. they both had 150 ohm... YMMV


Plus one on this point but for a different reason, the K7 just doesnt pair well with the HD660S at least not in comparison to my WA7, to my ears the K7 is just too clean sounding for the HD660S


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

If the K7 had 3.5mm headphone output and MQA decoding, I would've bought it to be my new desktop all-in-one DAC/amp. Would've been perfect if FiiO could add those features and shrunk it down more so it could be more portable and take up less space on the desk.

Hopefully FiiO releases a K7 Pro in the future that includes some or all of the things I want to see added. I'd gladly pay $50 or $100 more if they did.


----------



## EdgeDC

Click said:


> If the K7 had 3.5mm headphone output and MQA decoding, I would've bought it to be my new desktop all-in-one DAC/amp. Would've been perfect if FiiO could add those features and shrunk it down more so it could be more portable and take up less space on the desk.
> 
> Hopefully FiiO releases a K7 Pro in the future that includes some or all of the things I want to see added. I'd gladly pay $50 or $100 more if they did.


It's a _desktop_ unit. Why does it need to be more portable? 🤷‍♂️

Also, there are many, many 6.35mm (1/4") to 3.5mm adapters, good quality ones... some headphones even come with their own adapter. *Heck, the K7 itself comes with one!* I don't get why a desktop unit needs to have a designed-for-portable-use 3.5mm jack? 

I am perplexed by what you are expecting here.


----------



## radman

Roxaos said:


> I ran into this issue before and after a clean windows install and with two K7s (not including the one I gifted to my friend).
> 
> As such I’m inclined to believe it’s software related but I can’t figure out what it could be for the life of me.
> 
> The only thing I can think of is to start disabling applications/processes until a culprit is, hopefully, found.



Can you try to reproduce this issue from an Ubuntu Live USB? 
You can just run it from the USB without installing. 

This would rule out any Windows shenanigans.


----------



## Click

EdgeDC said:


> It's a _desktop_ unit. Why does it need to be more portable? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Also, there are many, many 6.35mm (1/4") to 3.5mm adapters, good quality ones... some headphones even come with their own adapter. *Heck, the K7 itself comes with one!* I don't get why a desktop unit needs to have a designed-for-portable-use 3.5mm jack?
> 
> I am perplexed by what you are expecting here.


You seem oddly offended about me wanting 1 extra output so I don't have to mess around with an adaptor that can be lost and is an annoyance. Why are you so offended that want this *desktop unit* to be more slim and compact, so it can *take up less desktop space, *not just be more portable.

Funny how I never said the K7 *needs* to have these features, but you seem to think I did. Not sure what you're perplexed about when I've already explained why I personally didn't buy a K7, not what I'm expecting out of the K7.


----------



## EdgeDC

Click said:


> You seem oddly offended about me wanting 1 extra output so I don't have to mess around with an adaptor that can be lost and is an annoyance. Why are you so offended that want this *desktop unit* to be more slim and compact, so it can *take up less desktop space, *not just be more portable.
> 
> Funny how I never said the K7 *needs* to have these features, but you seem to think I did. Not sure what you're perplexed about when I've already explained why I personally didn't buy a K7, not what I'm expecting out of the K7.


I wasn't offended (not sure where you got that from), just perplexed. 🤷‍♂️

You said portable - that was what threw me. FiiO has a bunch of high quality portable devices that fit that bill, hence why it just didn't make sense to me that you wanted it to be portable. That was the main thing.

The need for a dedicated 3.5mm jack was less the issue, although I realize that I made it sound like it was. My bad for overreacting on that point.


----------



## Click (Dec 28, 2022)

EdgeDC said:


> I wasn't offended (not sure where you got that from), just perplexed. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> You said portable - that was what threw me. FiiO has a bunch of high quality portable devices that fit that bill, hence why it just didn't make sense to me that you wanted it to be portable. That was the main thing.
> 
> The need for a dedicated 3.5mm jack was less the issue, although I realize that I made it sound like it was. My bad for overreacting on that point.


Your post made you sound like you got very offended by my post, not just you being perplexed.

Anyway, I said portable because if I want to travel and take a DAC/amp with me, I could. I've done this with my current desktop DAC/amp several times because it's slim and lightweight, even though it doesn't run off of batteries and needs USB to power it. I understand the K7 isn't meant to be a portable unit, but if it was let's say, the size of an iFi xDSD Gryphon, it'd be perfect for me and my preferences.

I like audio gear that's small, slim, and lightweight. I'm getting a FiiO BTR7 shipped to me tomorrow for actual portability reasons, but am also looking for a new desktop DAC/amp to replace my aging unit that still functions perfectly. It just doesn't have a 4.4mm balanced output that I want, but it does have a 3.5mm headphone out and line out that I *need*.


----------



## EdgeDC

Click said:


> Your post made you sound like you got very offended by my post, not just you being perplexed.
> 
> Anyway, I said portable because if I want to travel and take a DAC/amp with me, I could. I've done this with my current desktop DAC/amp several times because it's slim and lightweight, even though it doesn't run off of batteries and needs USB to power it. I understand the K7 isn't meant to be a portable unit, but if it was let's say, the size of an iFi xDSD Gryphon, it'd be perfect for me and my preferences.
> 
> I like audio gear that's small, slim, and lightweight. I'm getting a FiiO BTR7 shipped to me tomorrow for actual portability reasons, but am also looking for a new desktop DAC/amp to replace my aging unit that still functions perfectly. It just doesn't have a 4.4mm balanced output that I want, but it does have a 3.5mm headphone out and line out that I *need*.


Nah, it takes a heck of a lot more than that to offend me!

I appreciate you taking the time to detail your scenario. While unusual, I appreciate that everyone has their own use-case. Good luck finding the solution(s) you need.


----------



## godlikegamer

Click said:


> Your post made you sound like you got very offended by my post, not just you being perplexed.
> 
> Anyway, I said portable because if I want to travel and take a DAC/amp with me, I could. I've done this with my current desktop DAC/amp several times because it's slim and lightweight, even though it doesn't run off of batteries and needs USB to power it. I understand the K7 isn't meant to be a portable unit, but if it was let's say, the size of an iFi xDSD Gryphon, it'd be perfect for me and my preferences.
> 
> I like audio gear that's small, slim, and lightweight. I'm getting a FiiO BTR7 shipped to me tomorrow for actual portability reasons, but am also looking for a new desktop DAC/amp to replace my aging unit that still functions perfectly. It just doesn't have a 4.4mm balanced output that I want, but it does have a 3.5mm headphone out and line out that I *need*.


Q7 is your choice, it had 4 output - 6.3, 4.4, 3.5 and 2.5... Portable and powerful..


----------



## shampoosuicide (Dec 29, 2022)

Further thoughts...

_Tidal via Roon on Mac > FiiO K7 [ Balanced ] > Beyerdynamic DT 150 / Hifiman Edition XS_

Transients are clean, smooth, and incisive; never excessively sharp
Excellent low-end grip and control
Macrodynamics and slam deserve special mention
Soundstage seems about average
Tonality: Neither tube-like, warm, organic, or analog, nor analytical, cool, and lean. I’d characterise it as clean, accurate, precise, full-bodied, vigorous, and robust, with excellent control. It’s a modern sound, all things considered, but without being sterile, limp, or lifeless or plagued by digititus.


----------



## digititus

EdgeDC said:


> It's a _desktop_ unit. Why does it need to be more portable? 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Also, there are many, many 6.35mm (1/4") to 3.5mm adapters, good quality ones... some headphones even come with their own adapter. *Heck, the K7 itself comes with one!* I don't get why a desktop unit needs to have a designed-for-portable-use 3.5mm jack?
> 
> I am perplexed by what you are expecting here.


Or have MQA.... No thanks!


----------



## EdgeDC

digititus said:


> Or have MQA.... No thanks!


Well, I didn't mention that because that's clearly a personal preference. I think MQA is a bit of a gimmick, but I don't stream music much anyway (let alone use Tidal) - almost all of my collection is offline lossless audio. Some people really like MQA though, and to each their own.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## digititus

EdgeDC said:


> Well, I didn't mention that because that's clearly a personal preference. I think MQA is a bit of a gimmick, but I don't stream music much anyway (let alone use Tidal) - almost all of my collection is offline lossless audio. Some people really like MQA though, and to each their own.  🤷‍♂️


True. Those of us that don't use MQA appreciate not having to pay the license fee royalty for something we will never use. Glad Fiio is developing for both use cases


----------



## Koren

I am in the K7 connection before the purchase.  but I have a few questions. is it worth the price, can it possibly compete with the more expensive devices?  Can you compare what it can do technically and tonally against other devices?  is the fiio PL50 worth buying for it? if so, how will the sound of the K7 be better?  although the manufacturer states that a low-noise switching power supply is included with the device.  How well can the K7 drive Hifiman edition xs headphones with a Balanced 4.4 mm cable? or how well can you technically give it the ability to bring out the skills of the edition XS?  I also plan to connect a tube headphone amplifier to the RCA output of the K7, so my question is what quality does the RCA output of the K7 represent in terms of clarity and crosstalk?  What is the difference between the USB coax and Optical inputs of the K7 device in terms of sound quality?  Is there a downloadable driver for the K7 device somewhere, perhaps a separate asio driver, or a separate management software?  can asio at all?


----------



## kornel221

Hi , I am thinking of buying fiio K7 , my current setup is Sennheiser HD 660s and chord mojo , how does the K7 compare to chord mojo ? 

Thanks !


----------



## scracy

kornel221 said:


> Hi , I am thinking of buying fiio K7 , my current setup is Sennheiser HD 660s and chord mojo , how does the K7 compare to chord mojo ?
> 
> Thanks !


I have both the K7 and the Sennheiser HD660S, personally to my ears at least they don't pair very nicely. I find the K7 far too clean sounding for the HD660S. 
The 660S sound particularly good with tube amplification in my opinion 🙂


----------



## kornel221 (Dec 30, 2022)

scracy said:


> I have both the K7 and the Sennheiser HD660S, personally to my ears at least they don't pair very nicely. I find the K7 far too clean sounding for the HD660S.
> The 660S sound particularly good with tube amplification in my opinion 🙂


Thanks for replying !

 I don't have very good experience with tube amps had little dot MK3 long time ago and it kind of set my house on fire xD

I was also thinking in using it just as a standalone amplifier as I already own smsl su-9n ( I won a YouTube giveaway )  but i didn't have an amplifier to connect it to .

Just looking for an upgrade from my mojo 😅


----------



## scracy

kornel221 said:


> Thanks for replying !
> 
> I don't have very good experience with tube amps had little dot MK3 long time ago and it kind of set my house on fire xD
> 
> ...


The FiiO K7 is an excellent little amp, I use it along side my WA7 for my IEM's and my Beyer DT1770's, with the Beyers it actually makes recordings from the loudness war of the early 2000's sound reasonable, (the Beyers are notorious for highlighting bad recordings) whereas on the WA7 tube amp these recordings are awful! I haven't heard the mojo so I cant speak from experience however some other members here have made comment that the K7 actually sounds better than the mojo so...perhaps audition the K7 and draw your own conclusion?


----------



## karloil

I'm bored...tinkering with the K7


----------



## kornel221 (Dec 31, 2022)

scracy said:


> The FiiO K7 is an excellent little amp, I use it along side my WA7 for my IEM's and my Beyer DT1770's, with the Beyers it actually makes recordings from the loudness war of the early 2000's sound reasonable, (the Beyers are notorious for highlighting bad recordings) whereas on the WA7 tube amp these recordings are awful! I haven't heard the mojo so I cant speak from experience however some other members here have made comment that the K7 actually sounds better than the mojo so...perhaps audition the K7 and draw your own conclusion?


I got fijo K7 delivered today .

I am using atlas element usb cable and atlas element RCA cables .

The set up was very straight forward windows and foobar detected the dac right away , I am using asio plugin along with fidelizer on my pc .

With fijo K7 on its own or smsl su9n+K7 as an amp I am using a balanced calbe with my 660s and with mojo I am using single ended cable .

I must say you were totally right fijo k7
 doesn't pair well with hd660s it makes them way to silbant and harsh to listen to but when I connect my smsl su9n to K7 via RCA they sound incredible the harshness and silbance is gone they sound very smooth and clean I'd say the smsl su9n ess 9038 is faster , cleaner and has more detail retrieval compared to K7 dual akm chips.

Compared to chord mojo the smsl su9n + fijo K7 is much more spacious the soundstage is bigger and better betailed the instrument separation seems better and the positioning is improved  there are details that I haven't heard before which is incredible but with mojo the sound is just much more musical , the soundstage might seem a bit more congested but the way the instrument separation is presented is still superior don't know what chord is doing it might be due to the timing and their in house dac but the musicality they achieved is still much better even compared to ess 9038+thx 788+ although it has less detail .

After auditioning and swapping the amps and dacs for various hours I decided to ether keep K7 just as an amp or maybe get smsl sh-9 amplifier .

The fijo K7 is very good for the price I am very surprised what fiio achieved for just £180 they might pair excellent with different headphones but not with hd660s


----------



## scracy

kornel221 said:


> I got fijo K7 delivered today .
> 
> I am using atlas element usb cable and atlas element RCA cables .
> 
> ...


If you want the best out of the Sennheiser HD660S try using a class A tube amp.. absolute sonic magic, Sennheiser in general pair very well with tubes 😉


----------



## kornel221

scracy said:


> If you want the best out of the Sennheiser HD660S try using a class A tube amp.. absolute sonic magic, Sennheiser in general pair very well with tubes 😉


Now having heard the 660s the way I never heard them before I might consider it I am just very lost when it comes to tube amps and tube swapping as said before I the only tube amp I ever had was little dot MK3 .

What tube amp apart of woo audio would you recommend trying out?


----------



## Koren

I am in the K7 connection before the purchase. but I have a few questions. is it worth the price, can it possibly compete with the more expensive devices? Can you compare what it can do technically and tonally against other devices? is the fiio PL50 worth buying for it? if so, how will the sound of the K7 be better? although the manufacturer states that a low-noise switching power supply is included with the device. How well can the K7 drive Hifiman edition xs headphones with a Balanced 4.4 mm cable? or how well can you technically give it the ability to bring out the skills of the edition XS? I also plan to connect a tube headphone amplifier to the RCA output of the K7, so my question is what quality does the RCA output of the K7 represent in terms of clarity and crosstalk? What is the difference between the USB coax and Optical inputs of the K7 device in terms of sound quality? Is there a downloadable driver for the K7 device somewhere, perhaps a separate asio driver, or a separate management software? can asio at all?


----------



## godlikegamer

kornel221 said:


> Now having heard the 660s the way I never heard them before I might consider it I am just very lost when it comes to tube amps and tube swapping as said before I the only tube amp I ever had was little dot MK3 .
> 
> What tube amp apart of woo audio would you recommend trying out?


if you want a good and cheap OTL amplifier pair well with Senn cans, you can try out Bottlehead or DarkVoice 336SE, these two pair quite well with Senn cans that has high impedences... I think Woo Audio will perform better but the price is quite steep...


----------



## godlikegamer

Koren said:


> I am in the K7 connection before the purchase. but I have a few questions. is it worth the price, can it possibly compete with the more expensive devices? Can you compare what it can do technically and tonally against other devices? is the fiio PL50 worth buying for it? if so, how will the sound of the K7 be better? although the manufacturer states that a low-noise switching power supply is included with the device. How well can the K7 drive Hifiman edition xs headphones with a Balanced 4.4 mm cable? or how well can you technically give it the ability to bring out the skills of the edition XS? I also plan to connect a tube headphone amplifier to the RCA output of the K7, so my question is what quality does the RCA output of the K7 represent in terms of clarity and crosstalk? What is the difference between the USB coax and Optical inputs of the K7 device in terms of sound quality? Is there a downloadable driver for the K7 device somewhere, perhaps a separate asio driver, or a separate management software? can asio at all?


I think your question is abit too harsh for the device... the price is quite affordable compared to other similar Chinese brand such as SMSL or Topping.. It is totally worth the price as a small form AIO device, and how does external PSU affect SQ you can refer to how Ferrum PSU review, the PSU you mention is something like the PSU included when you purchase Laptop.. it is external due to the size of the DAC, K9 Pro is build-in because it is big.. K7 had enough power to drive Hifiman XS, for me I would say K7 is clean and not much coloration compared to Toppings (I tried it using Ananda Stealth)...

I have no comment on the RCA output as I do not connect it to external amplifier...

There is a downable software from official site...


----------



## Koren

godlikegamer said:


> I think your question is abit too harsh for the device... the price is quite affordable compared to other similar Chinese brand such as SMSL or Topping.. It is totally worth the price as a small form AIO device, and how does external PSU affect SQ you can refer to how Ferrum PSU review, the PSU you mention is something like the PSU included when you purchase Laptop.. it is external due to the size of the DAC, K9 Pro is build-in because it is big.. K7 had enough power to drive Hifiman XS, for me I would say K7 is clean and not much coloration compared to Toppings (I tried it using Ananda Stealth)...
> 
> I have no comment on the RCA output as I do not connect it to external amplifier...
> 
> There is a downable software from official site...


Can you provide a link to your software? What settings does it provide?


----------



## shampoosuicide (Dec 31, 2022)

Koren said:


> I am in the K7 connection before the purchase. but I have a few questions. is it worth the price, can it possibly compete with the more expensive devices? Can you compare what it can do technically and tonally against other devices? is the fiio PL50 worth buying for it? if so, how will the sound of the K7 be better? although the manufacturer states that a low-noise switching power supply is included with the device. How well can the K7 drive Hifiman edition xs headphones with a Balanced 4.4 mm cable? or how well can you technically give it the ability to bring out the skills of the edition XS? I also plan to connect a tube headphone amplifier to the RCA output of the K7, so my question is what quality does the RCA output of the K7 represent in terms of clarity and crosstalk? What is the difference between the USB coax and Optical inputs of the K7 device in terms of sound quality? Is there a downloadable driver for the K7 device somewhere, perhaps a separate asio driver, or a separate management software? can asio at all?





> is it worth the price


It's more than worth the price: for $199, it's an absolute steal.



> can it possibly compete with the more expensive devices?


It handily bests the JDS Element II and iFi micro iDSD Signature that I recently owned to my ears. Past amplifiers I have owned include the Monolith Liquid Platinum, Liquid Carbon X, Drop + THX AAA 789, Schiit Asgard 3, and Gustard H10, and purely from memory, the K7 easily holds its own against all of the amps listed.



> How well can the K7 drive Hifiman edition xs headphones with a Balanced 4.4 mm cable? or how well can you technically give it the ability to bring out the skills of the edition XS?


Stupendously well. Other amps I've paired the Edition XS with include the iFi micro iDSD Signature, Drop + THX AAA 789, and Gustard H10. The Edition XS out of the K7 is quite simply the best I have heard it. Soundstage is immense, and bass displays remarkable authority, extension, texture, and definition.



> Can you compare what it can do technically and tonally against other devices


See here.

PS: I bought the K7 blind and on a gamble. Having had it in my possession for just over two weeks now, I can say quite confidently that it ranks amongst the best audio purchases I have ever made.


----------



## karloil

kornel221 said:


> After auditioning and swapping the amps and dacs for various hours I decided to ether *keep K7 just as an amp* or maybe get smsl sh-9 amplifier .



Just to clarify - how where you able to do make the K7 work as an Amp only? 

I understand how it would function as a DAC only. But Amp only?


----------



## kornel221

karloil said:


> Just to clarify - how where you able to do make the K7 work as an Amp only?
> 
> I understand how it would function as a DAC only. But Amp only?


I just connected smsl su9-n dac to K7 using RCA cables and selected line input on K7 from what I understand this way I am bypassing the dac section and only using K7 as an amplifier


----------



## ahmonge

kornel221 said:


> I just connected smsl su9-n dac to K7 using RCA cables and selected line input on K7 from what I understand this way I am bypassing the dac section and only using K7 as an amplifier


You're right, this feature was already present in the old K5 Pro (AK version) and the current K5 Pro ESS. Versatile design, so to speak.


----------



## SenorChang8

Really enjoying K7, alongside M11 Plus I feel like I have a cheat code for my gear. It brings refinement and dynamics even to the freebie IEMs. Fiio, THX and A&K are a deadly combo. 

Convenient size, slightly larger than K5 Pro, doesn’t take up much space and can easily move it from my work space to the living room for gaming. Haven’t noticed it getting particularly warm. 

Still exploring the sound but I do hear better definition and body across the spectrum than K5 Pro and with a larger sound stage. 

Quite like the RGB lighting, don’t find it a distraction but then I don’t use it in the dark. Also it comes with foam ring packaging which can cover it up.


----------



## karloil

kornel221 said:


> I just connected smsl su9-n dac to K7 using RCA cables and selected line input on K7 from what I understand this way I am bypassing the dac section and only using K7 as an amplifier



Ah, got it! Was 'kinda' doing a similar setup with another device - didn't realize this can also be done on the K7 - thanks for this! 👍🏻


----------



## scracy (Dec 31, 2022)

kornel221 said:


> Now having heard the 660s the way I never heard them before I might consider it I am just very lost when it comes to tube amps and tube swapping as said before I the only tube amp I ever had was little dot MK3 .
> 
> *What tube amp apart of woo audio would you recommend trying out?*


Personally I have a first generation Woo Audio WA7D that I use to power the HD660S which is a class A amp. I picked mine up for around AU $800 second hand so not overly expensive, to put that in perspective the K7 here in Australia retails for AU $339 brand new. There are a number of relatively cheap Chinese tube amps on the market that might be worth a try brands like xDuoo for example. 
As I mentioned in a previous post I mostly use the K7 for its balanced output with my IEM collection, for that it is an excellent little amp 🙂


----------



## bavlf

Do you think this FiiO K7 is powerful enough to properly power a Beyerdynamic DT880 600 Ω?


----------



## godlikegamer

bavlf said:


> Do you think this FiiO K7 is powerful enough to properly power a Beyerdynamic DT880 600 Ω?


no...


----------



## Sanctuary

scracy said:


> Personally I like having the light around the volume knob, it's good indication that the unit is actually switched on.



I would think that actually having volume would be a good indicator that it's on as well.


----------



## MikeGoodwin

pedrothelion said:


> I am a FiiO Q5s owner and am thinking of upgrading to a desktop Amp/DAC. Do you think K7 is a real improvement over Q5s?



Did you ever do this? and what are your thoughts please?


----------



## Kukii

Dsnuts said:


> Similar results on the K7.  Completely worth getting. If you use your computer to stream using the K7 those cables are worth getting. They are substantially thick. About half an inch in diameter. I would get at least a meter in length. There are other Nordost ones you can get as well but I went with this one. Can't go back to the stock USB cable let me put it that way.


My cable finally arrives today.

To my ears, the K7 has noticeable better clarity, bass hit a little deeper while the musical instrument and imaging are about the same.

Really impressed with what the K7 can produce.

Great recommendation!


----------



## Slade01

I just got the FiiO K7 as well.   I'm really impressed with what this little dac/amp can offer.   I needed something inexpensive to drive my Edition XS and this more than fit the bill.   This device has such a high price to performance ratio, I'm a little shocked it sells at this price.   I know the AKM / Velvet Sound isn't for everyone though...still this is one of the better implementations that I have heard using AKM, it definitely still has details and resolution, and just takes out any harshness in the treble so its really quite good for what it offers.  Kudos to FiiO for this one!


----------



## unknownuser

The wait for the K9 feels like eternity so I am considering the K7 instead but some of you are saying that it's not good for the HD6xx which i have with a Magni 3 + DragonFly Red (I have no idea why I have this). I want all in one unit now so the K7 is tempting, would it make sense or should I look elsewhere or wait more for the K9? Thank in advance


----------



## scracy

unknownuser said:


> The wait for the K9 feels like eternity so I am considering the K7 instead but some of you are saying that it's not good for the HD6xx which i have with a Magni 3 + DragonFly Red (I have no idea why I have this). I want all in one unit now so the K7 is tempting, would it make sense or should I look elsewhere or wait more for the K9? Thank in advance


Just because I don't like the pairing between HD660S and the K7 doesn't mean that you won't, you may actually like it everyone is different. Keep in mind though I'm comparing the HD660S pairing with the K7 against a class A tube amp that costs at least here in Australia seven times the price of the K7, not to mention that Sennheiser headphones generally do pair very well with tube amps. Point being I probably didn't really make a fair apples to apples comparison 🙂


----------



## godlikegamer

unknownuser said:


> The wait for the K9 feels like eternity so I am considering the K7 instead but some of you are saying that it's not good for the HD6xx which i have with a Magni 3 + DragonFly Red (I have no idea why I have this). I want all in one unit now so the K7 is tempting, would it make sense or should I look elsewhere or wait more for the K9? Thank in advance


that depends on your budget since K9 will be more expensive and where you stay also affect price diff... high ohm cans pair better with OTL amp, K7 can drive HD6XX but it will not be best pairing...


----------



## PaulGrinny

SenorChang8 said:


> Really enjoying K7, alongside M11 Plus I feel like I have a cheat code for my gear. It brings refinement and dynamics even to the freebie IEMs. Fiio, THX and A&K are a deadly combo.
> 
> Convenient size, slightly larger than K5 Pro, doesn’t take up much space and can easily move it from my work space to the living room for gaming. Haven’t noticed it getting particularly warm.
> 
> ...


Hi I have M11 plus Ltd and looking to purchase the K7, what cables will I need to connect


----------



## SenorChang8

PaulGrinny said:


> Hi I have M11 plus Ltd and looking to purchase the K7, what cables will I need to connect


You can either connect via USB with a USB type B to USB type C cable. Or via Line in with a 2 RCA to 3.5mm. (M11 Plus will need to be set to LO). 

With USB you’ll using M11 Plus solely as the player. With Line in you’re bypassing the K7 DAC and just using the amplifier. I have yet to try USB as I’m using Tidal and MQA.


----------



## unknownuser

godlikegamer said:


> that depends on your budget since K9 will be more expensive and where you stay also affect price diff... high ohm cans pair better with OTL amp, K7 can drive HD6XX but it will not be best pairing...





scracy said:


> Just because I don't like the pairing between HD660S and the K7 doesn't mean that you won't, you may actually like it everyone is different. Keep in mind though I'm comparing the HD660S pairing with the K7 against a class A tube amp that costs at least here in Australia seven times the price of the K7, not to mention that Sennheiser headphones generally do pair very well with tube amps. Point being I probably didn't really make a fair apples to apples comparison 🙂


Multiple people said that the K7 is not ideal for the HD6xx, probably I should look elsewhere. The K9 is probably going to be around 450 euros, that is as far as I would go unless the quality/ reliability of these are there but not that rare to see complaints about these, mostly Topping and other Asian brands. I was eyeing with Topping DX5 or the new SMSL M500 MKIII but I don't feel comfortable to spend that much money if long term reliability is an issue. Something like DX3 Pro+ or K7 would be ideal price wise. There are not that many available options, specially if I want to buy it locally (Central Europe).


----------



## PaulGrinny

SenorChang8 said:


> You can either connect via USB with a USB type B to USB type C cable. Or via Line in with a 2 RCA to 3.5mm. (M11 Plus will need to be set to LO).
> 
> With USB you’ll using M11 Plus solely as the player. With Line in you’re bypassing the K7 DAC and just using the amplifier. I have yet to try USB as I’m using Tidal and MQA.


Many thanks for the info


----------



## godlikegamer

unknownuser said:


> Multiple people said that the K7 is not ideal for the HD6xx, probably I should look elsewhere. The K9 is probably going to be around 450 euros, that is as far as I would go unless the quality/ reliability of these are there but not that rare to see complaints about these, mostly Topping and other Asian brands. I was eyeing with Topping DX5 or the new SMSL M500 MKIII but I don't feel comfortable to spend that much money if long term reliability is an issue. Something like DX3 Pro+ or K7 would be ideal price wise. There are not that many available options, specially if I want to buy it locally (Central Europe).


Ideal is more like cannot drive properly kind of ideal IMO, as for taste that varies across people, some preferred color some clean... High impedence cans tends pair well with OTL amplifier, if you are looking for affordable AIO device, you cant find a better value than K7. Topping and SMSL does not really offers better value device than K7, so if are tight with budget, K7 is no brainers. K7 can drive 6XX just not in the best way but no other device can drive 6XX within this price range also...


----------



## Ichos

Well guys here are my subjective findings of adding the PL50 to the K7.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-pl50.26279/review/29949/


----------



## unknownuser

godlikegamer said:


> Ideal is more like cannot drive properly kind of ideal IMO, as for taste that varies across people, some preferred color some clean... High impedence cans tends pair well with OTL amplifier, if you are looking for affordable AIO device, you cant find a better value than K7. Topping and SMSL does not really offers better value device than K7, so if are tight with budget, K7 is no brainers. K7 can drive 6XX just not in the best way but no other device can drive 6XX within this price range also...


Yeah I almost jumped on the K7 until I've read few comments here not liking it with the HD6xx. I'm not on that tight budget, I just don't want to spend more than necessary to drive its (almost) full potentials of the HD6xx ( which I just use for my weekly 2-3 hours, I use a HD599 for media/games). Quite confusing to get recommendations, some say to avoid ESS DACs with this headphones, many said to get something with AK, now there is one (K7) but some people says it's not for the HD6xx


----------



## gonzfi

Quick question on this unit: if I use the 'line in' function, will I get a 'line out' output to send to an additional amp? The K9 Pro ESS does not provide this functionality.....


----------



## Ichos

gonzfi said:


> Quick question on this unit: if I use the 'line in' function, will I get a 'line out' output to send to an additional amp? The K9 Pro ESS does not provide this functionality.....


No, it doesn't have pass through.


----------



## gonzfi

Ichos said:


> No, it doesn't have pass through.


Thanks. Very annoying they don't implement this.


----------



## Ichos

gonzfi said:


> Thanks. Very annoying they don't implement this.


I guess it is because the line-in is something like a bonus.
This is mainly a DAC/amp.
You can use RCA splitters.


----------



## godlikegamer

unknownuser said:


> Yeah I almost jumped on the K7 until I've read few comments here not liking it with the HD6xx. I'm not on that tight budget, I just don't want to spend more than necessary to drive its (almost) full potentials of the HD6xx ( which I just use for my weekly 2-3 hours, I use a HD599 for media/games). Quite confusing to get recommendations, some say to avoid ESS DACs with this headphones, many said to get something with AK, now there is one (K7) but some people says it's not for the HD6xx


if you want a good amp and dont want to spend more than necessary, get a Darkvoice or Bottlehead, both of this amp can drive 6XX at a more than good potential then get a affordable dac... and again, if K7 is your "spend more than necessary" range, you will not get a dac/amp combo that offer this much value...


----------



## bassfreak93 (Tuesday at 1:59 PM)

Yo

It is only my OP but i think fiio k7 bass is too tight i mean it has 2 much controll on it, bassy tracks like some EDM or rap sound kinda dry. 
It misses that little "fat" on the bass, bass decay should be longer and at least little boomy.

Even if i have maestro mini with are bass monsters, i need to change usb cable and power supply for better quality and i will give it few days for burn in.
Also gonna try other tips on IEM when they will arrive.

I wanted ifi zen dac v2 but was worried that other way around will happen, i mean that bass will become too much boomy and bloated


----------



## Koren

bassfreak93 said:


> Yo
> 
> It is only my OP but i think fiio k7 bass is too tight i mean it has 2 much controll on it, bassy tracks like some EDM or rap sound kinda dry.
> It misses that little "fat" on the bass, bass decay should be longer and at least little boomy.
> ...


Add an fiio PL50 and you won't lack.


----------



## bassfreak93 (Tuesday at 2:49 PM)

Koren said:


> Add an fiio PL50 and you won't lack.


Haha i was also checking that, so u say that maestro mini will blast me then with full power? 
I can safely put k7 on top of that power supply? like this

https://gfx.superata.com/fiio/fiio_pl50/2.jpg

And my God, why so short power cableeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!


----------



## Ichos

bassfreak93 said:


> Haha i was also checking that, so u say that maestro mini will blast me then with full power?
> I can safely put k7 on top of that power supply? like this
> 
> https://gfx.superata.com/fiio/fiio_pl50/2.jpg
> ...


Sure, why not?




Btw, have a look at my review of the PL50.
https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-pl50.26279/review/29949/


----------



## bassfreak93

Is it really give that much difference on bass and dynamic ?


----------



## Ichos

bassfreak93 said:


> Is it really give that much difference on bass and dynamic ?


Not night and day.
Improvements are subtle but audible and well worth the asking price at least in my subjective opinion.


----------



## bassfreak93 (Tuesday at 4:19 PM)

Ichos said:


> Not night and day.
> Improvements are subtle but audible and well worth the asking price at least in my subjective opinion.


I have above average hearing so i should pick up the difference

ordered  should be here in 2 days

https://gfx.superata.com/fiio/fiio_pl50/8.jpg this switch where should be for k7? if it makes any difference i have EU version

https://mp3store.pl/odtwarzacze-aud...1350/6953175791058/fiio-pl50-zasilacz-liniowy


----------



## Ichos

bassfreak93 said:


> I have above average hearing so i should pick up the difference
> 
> ordered  should be here in 2 days
> 
> ...


12V, the K7 input voltage is 12V.
Don't use 15V, you are going to blow it.


----------



## bassfreak93 (Tuesday at 4:34 PM)

Ichos said:


> 12V, the K7 input voltage is 12V.
> Don't use 15V, you are going to blow it.


So use 12V-3A?

Using 15V by "accident" will blow it out immediately or after few seconds? or more in few minutes? im gonna check it 100x times but i prefer to ask xD


----------



## Ichos

bassfreak93 said:


> So use 12V-3A?
> 
> Using 15V by "accident" will blow it out immediately or after few seconds? or more in few minutes? im gonna check it 100x times but i prefer to ask xD


Not sure how fast it will blow.
*Just use 12V!*


----------



## bassfreak93

BTW what units use 15V? some heavier one like fiio k5 pro ess?
sry for little OT


----------



## FiiO

gonzfi said:


> Quick question on this unit: if I use the 'line in' function, will I get a 'line out' output to send to an additional amp? The K9 Pro ESS does not provide this functionality.....


Dear friend,

Yes, K7 supports this feature you mentioned.  The K7 only works as a signal converter at that time. The input signal will barely go though the main circuit of the K7 and the K7 will not work as amplifier.

Best regards


----------



## Ichos

FiiO said:


> Dear friend,
> 
> Yes, K7 supports this feature you mentioned.  The K7 only works as a signal converter at that time. The input signal will barely go though the main circuit of the K7 and the K7 will not work as amplifier.
> 
> Best regards


So, is the pre-out of the K7 working with the line in?


----------



## nvs019

Ichos said:


> 12V, the K7 input voltage is 12V.
> Don't use 15V, you are going to blow it.


12v 2A is the power rating.


----------



## Ichos

nvs019 said:


> 12v 2A is the power rating.


Exactly.


----------



## bassfreak93

Are u dead sure that i need use 12v for k7?

How to check that for the future? in k7 specs there is no info about power etc.


----------



## Slade01

bassfreak93 said:


> Are u dead sure that i need use 12v for k7?
> 
> How to check that for the future? in k7 specs there is no info about power etc.



I have the PL50 also and sure its 12v for the K7.    Also FiiO already confirmed this in this post below:

https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fii...alance-dual-thx-aaa-xmos.927171/post-17230449


----------



## Ichos

bassfreak93 said:


> Are u dead sure that i need use 12v for k7?
> 
> How to check that for the future? in k7 specs there is no info about power etc.


It's getting tiresome.
Check the specs in the included power adapter.


----------



## bassfreak93

Ichos said:


> It's getting tiresome.
> Check the specs in the included power adapter.


Got it 

https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/779364.html

"The DC output of the power adapter comes with K7 is 12V/2A. You could use 12V3A power supply as well. It is recommended to use the power adapter comes with the K7 or FiiO linear power supply PL50."


----------



## Ichos

bassfreak93 said:


> Got it
> 
> https://www.fiio.com/newsinfo/779364.html
> 
> "The DC output of the power adapter comes with K7 is 12V/2A. You could use 12V3A power supply as well. It is recommended to use the power adapter comes with the K7 or FiiO linear power supply PL50."


At last!
Now when it arrives please share your impressions.


----------



## EdgeDC (Wednesday at 7:21 PM)

To be fair, @FiiO would be doing many of their customers a favor if they put up a table on their PL50 product page that listed all of the FiiO products that the PL50 is compatible with, and what voltage setting should be used with each.

Yes, the PL50 can also be used with non-FiiO products, but I bet that a very high percentage of PL50 owners also own one or more other FiiO products.

I know they already list “Supported devices” as “M17, K5 Pro, K5 Pro ESS, K7, Q7, R7, etc.”, however I think a more prominent table with the added voltage info would be even more helpful.


----------



## bassfreak93

Shall we begin?


----------



## Ichos

bassfreak93 said:


> Shall we begin?


Surely!


----------



## bassfreak93 (Thursday at 4:09 PM)

With new tips and fiio pl50 the sub bass on maestro mini is even more unreal  there is just so much live and energy in sound damn.

Can i safely use power switch on pl 50 let's say 2 times per day ? i heard that electronics (at least speaker amps or active subs) don't like if u click on/off 2 much.


----------



## Ichos

bassfreak93 said:


> With new tips and fiio pl50 the sub bass on maestro mini is even more unreal  there is just so much live and energy in sound damn.
> 
> Can i safely use power switch on pl 50 let's say 2 times per day ? i heard that electronics (at least speaker amps or active subs) don't like if u click on/off 2 much.


No problem switching it on/off.


----------



## radman

So I've just noticed the same issue that @Roxaos describes today on mine! *It has happened twice today* and I had the unit for more than a month.

So I had music playing for a while, with the volume dial at about 1-2 o'clock, using the COAX input. Then out of the blue the volume drops to zero for a second or two and then reverts to the original value (on the dial).  

This seems to be some sort of firmware issue with the K7.


----------



## bassfreak93 (Yesterday at 12:14 PM)

Is it normal in PL 50 that sometimes voltage jump betwen 12.0 and 12.1? back and forth


----------



## dpump

Yes. Use the voltage adjustment on the back of the unit to lock in 12.0 volts.


----------



## bassfreak93 (Yesterday at 3:27 PM)

dpump said:


> Yes. Use the voltage adjustment on the back of the unit to lock in 12.0 volts.


https://gfx.superata.com/fiio/fiio_pl50/8.jpg u mean that golden screw? V.ADJ
i dont have screwdriver that small xd maybe tomorrow i can borrow it from someone

BTW the K7 shouldn't change light color in some cases?


----------

